# 2015 APL/BSL Challenge



## IslandMummy (Oct 29, 2014)

I know already? It's  that time again. The theme of 2015 will be to maintain and sustain.  Maintain the healthy hair we have, sustain those tried and true routines  that work for us, and sustain the growth we receive. 

The Guidelines


*Join  the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post as well as send me a pm  telling me you've thanked the post and I'll add you to the list.*
*The challenge will officially begin on December 31, 2014 and run til December 31, 2015. *
*The challenge is open to join at any time. No cut off date!*
*Post pictures with updates, protective styling ideas, and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.*
*STAY POSITIVE!! Remember to encourage each other and provide insightful feedback.*
Join the Challenge

*Current hair length*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
*Goal Month*
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?*
*Post a beginning picture*
Scheduled Updates​



Length  checks only have to be twice per year so we are not obsessing over  length but healthy hair in general. First pic should be your starting  pic and then LC pic in June and another one in December. If you feel you  have gained enough to post a sooner LC then please follow the check in  dates below.



*March 31st*
*June 30th*
*September 30th *
*December 31st*

Challengers



 4EverDetermined 
abbygirl 
AbsyBlvd 
Adiatasha 
AgeinATL 
ajargon02 
Amagine 
amii 
annanimittee 
apple_natural 
APrayer4Hair 
Arianna26 
aviddiva77 
Babygrowth 
bajandoc86 
bluenvy 
bronzephoenix 
caribeandiva 
Cattypus1  
charmtreese 
CICI24 
ckisland 
CrysMelis 
CurliDiva 
curls4daze
DarkJoy  
dedicatedshopper 
destinyseeker 
DivineSparkle 
EdieAlexandria 
faithVA
flirtytrixx88
Fotchygirl 
Funmi333 
Funmiloves 
gorgeousnaps 
gvin89 
hairedity
HairPleezeGrow 
hairqueenny 
HoneyBea 
humblebyHIM 
iLurk 
inabarbieworld
indarican
IslandMummy
jade998 
jasmyne14 
kayjae 
KidneyBean86 
KiWiStyle  
klb120475 
Leo24Rule 
leogirl321 
lindseyerinc
long.hair.dont.care 
LoveArianna 
lovemyhair247 
LuvlyRain3
ms.tatiana 
NaturallyBri87 
naturalpride 
NefertariBlu 
Nefretiri91
 niecy8892 
Nightingale 
Pennefeather 
PerfectlyFlawed 
Phaer 
PhoenixStarr  
PinkyPromise 
PlainJane 
PolaroidPictcha 
Prettymetty 
QueenKay  
Queensheba88 
quirkydimples 
Rozlewis  
Rufigirl 
SCarolinaGirl 
shanequalashawn 
shortdub78 
shynewbie 
SoleilChica 
Sweetg 
Sweetie123 
Thann 
ThatJerseyGirl 
 theerotation  
TheNDofUO 
tondy87 
Tonto 
traceedeebee 
trclemons 
TrynaTransition 
WeirdoBeauty 
xu93texas  
yakuria 
yasmin7791 
youwillrise


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey yall!
1. Apl
2. Natural
3. June
4. I either wear plaits under a wig or wear my hair straight (Dominican blowouts). I use Keracare detangling poo, Alter ego garlic as a prepoo, Keracare Humecto DC, aloe vera juice to detangle amd either Hello Hydration or Neutrogena Silk touch cream as a leave in. Hh is for when I wig it. Silk touch is for my straight hair
5. I plan on wearing my hair a lot more in 2015. This year I mainly wore wigs. I want to really get to know and manage my hair whether it's kinky or straight


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 29, 2014)

I would like to join.

*Current Length:* Past APL
*Hair:* Texlaxed
*Goal Month:* August
*Current Reggie:* Wash 1 x per week, DC with steam, Air dry 90% of the time and bun, twist-out or wigs.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL:* I plan to start wearing wigs more often.
*Post a beginning picture:* For now the picture below but I will post a more recent picture soon.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Woo hoo! I'm in  

[*]Current hair length-  SL
[*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning-  Natural
[*]Goal Month- Full APL by December 2015
[*]Current Reggie and styling choices- wash, condition,  dc weekly. Hendigo and prepoo when needed, inversion and NJoy oil, wigging it and sew ins. Cowash and tea rinses as needed and no cutting just dusting. 
[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? More PS
[*]Post a beginning picture


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks! Here's my two cents

Current hair length~APL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning~Natural
Goal Month~ June Bsl
Current Reggie and styling choices~Wash & dc weekly, m/s every other day, buns and sometimes wng

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?~Baby ends and edges

Post a beginning picture


----------



## curls4daze (Oct 29, 2014)

1.SL
2. Natural
3. August 2015
4. Wash once a week/deep condition once a week/m&s 2xs a day/massage scalp every week/protein treatment every six weeks
5. I plan on listening more to my hair and what it needs; not allowing just anybody to style my hair; drink more water; and wear more wigs.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay!!!! I'm so ready for this 

*Current Length:* 
Uh. . . the bottom of neck length at the nape, to my jawline on the sides, and to my eyebrow in the front 
*Hair:* 
Natural
*Goal Month:* 
December
*Current Reggie:* 
Shampoo and Condition daily
Apply more condish for leave-in then add gel
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL:* 
I've just started to notice breakage today, so I'm going back to a more LHCF friendly method 

Shampoo 1x a week
DC 1 x a week
Cowash/rinse every to every other day
Apply condish as leave-in and use gel or creme styler 

*Post a beginning picture:*


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 29, 2014)

Current hair length: *11.5- 12 inches/ just at APL in the back* Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *natural* Goal Month: *Dec 2015 Full BSL* Current Reggie and styling choices: *wash, DC, Twist once a week. Wear hair in twist throughout the week* What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?: *Stick to my exercise routine, eat more green veggies * Post a beginning picture: *will post at the end of December *


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Current hair length SL     texlaxed    Goal Month June APL December Full APL   Current Reggie and styling choices  wash and dc twice a week protective styling   What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? No trimming challenge.
Here is my starting pic. My first goal is to hit the #1 mark by April. That might be asking for a lot?


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 30, 2014)

[*]Current hair length- will be SL by Dec
[*]Texlaxed
[*]December 2015
[*]Current Reggie and styling choices - texlax every 4-5 months, trim every 8-12 weeks on lunar calendar dates, prepoo, Wash, oil rinse and DC weekly with a mid week deep cowash if necessary. M/s 2-3x per week. Protective style with crochet braids. Oil scalp with sulfur oil/cream and take a hair growth vitamin (currently using Manetabolism)
[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? No more long stretches, no more tight braiding styles, and sticking to my Reggie. No more air drying MASTER ROLLER SETTING!
[*]Post a beginning picture- will do next month


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2014)

IslandMummy, Thanks for tagging me but I'm no where near close to APL  Maybe 2016 

I will be watching from the sidelines though.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 30, 2014)

*Current hair length =* ~APL

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning =* Transitioning

*Goal Month =* December 2015

*Current Reggie and styling choices *
1. *Daily = *spritz hair, baggy & massage scalp; 

2. *3 Times/Week = *moisturize & seal;

3. *Biweekly = *sponge wash scalp;

4. *Monthly = *pre-poo, wash, co-wash, DC, reconstruct, ACV rinse, leave in 75% of a moisturizing conditioner, & use LOC method when 80% dry; 

5. *Monthly = *invert for a week; and

6. *Monthly = *install braids/twists. *NOTE: *Wigs, buns, & updos are used 1-2 weeks between installs.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? =* I will use braids/twists for all of 2015; drink more water; eat cleaner & exercise.

*Post a beginning picture =* I will BC on December 14, 2014 and will post a picture then.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 30, 2014)

Current hair length = Between SL and APL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning =Transitioning

Goal Month = APL 12/31/14 / BSL 6/30/15

Current Reggie and styling choices = Wash 1x weekly, co-wash 1x weekly, DC 2x weekly, light protein 1x weekly, smoothing treatment (DE) every 12-16 weeks, rollerset each time I wet my hair, M&S 1-2 weekly, wrap nightly.  Hairfinity and Bamboo supplements every day.  Lots of water daily.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? = Increase water intake, M&S my ends more often, wear my scarf every night and stop being lazy, little-no direct heat (unless it's my roots after a set).

Post a beginning picture =


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 31, 2014)

Longest layer is 1 inch past APL. Majority of layers are SL. 

Transitioning.

December 2015. 

Shampoo and DC weekly, add leave in, and heavy seal/butter. Refresh as needed. Protein as needed. Jbco twice a week. Buns and updos. 

Changes I'm making- sticking to my regimen, no heat, comb on wash days only, dusting. 

I'll give a more detailed regimen and starting pic in December. Still deciding on certain products. I am 4 inches away from grazing BSL. MBL is my ultimate goal and that is 6 inches away.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 31, 2014)

Joining in on the 2015 festivities!

Current hair length: SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Transitioning!

Goal Month: December2015

Current Reggie and styling choices: Wash & DC once weekly, clarify/chelate once per month and protein treat monthly as well.  Protective styling ONLY, M&S every few days.  Fingers detangle/de-shed 1-2 times a week and use comb only on wash days.  Tension method blowdry on cold air to stretch my roots to prevent knots and tangles, henndigo as needed (every 2-3 months), slowly trim away relaxed ends; .5"-1" every 3-4 months, no heat.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?: I've already recently changed my regimen so its pretty solid.

Post a beginning picture: coming next week after I wash and stretch my roots.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## PinkyPromise (Oct 31, 2014)

Full Shoulder/CBL 
4a/b Natural
Colored (Creme Of Nature Lightest Blonde)
Hairfinity
Cowashes
Deep Conditioning using "organic" ingredients only (bananas, yogurt, honey, avocado, bentonite clay etc)
Water/Exercise/Eating Healthy/Vegetarian/Nutritarian 
I live in Braid outs and twistouts
Mini Twists are my go to protective style 

























I use my tattoo to measure since it's right on my collarbone. My goal is to be well underneath it by March.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Finally got my micro link sew in...and styled and put some Halloween makeup on lol not really but my eye shadow is orange!


View attachment 281849



View attachment 281851



View attachment 281853



View attachment 281855



View attachment 281857



View attachment 281859



View attachment 281861


----------



## AyannaDivine (Oct 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Finally got my micro link sew in...and styled and put some Halloween makeup on lol not really but my eye shadow is orange!



 I don't believe that's a sew-in! It looks great!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> I don't believe that's a sew-in! It looks great!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 31, 2014)

Here is my info:

-Current length: Neck length
-I'm relaxed
-Goal date is November 2015 
-I PS 99% of the time with wigs. Next year I'm going to rotate between roller sets and wearing wigs 50/50. I wash and DC weekly and Cowash midweek unless I'm wearing cornrows; then it's wash/DC every 2 weeks with a Cowash midweek.  I blow dry and put hair in Celie plaits, back under wigs. I M&S every AM and PM. Currently, I've been taking Hairfinity vitamins for almost a year- not sure if I'll continue in 2015. 
-the only thing I plan to change is to reduce the amount of time u wear wigs. I'm starting to notice  thinning along my hairline. I will master rollersetting!  Oh, and I won't be cutting my hair. Since 2012 I've done a major BC, a mini chop, and rocked pixie cuts. I need to let my hair grow. It's healthy now, I just need to see the length.
- starting pics


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Oct 31, 2014)

May I join in also?

Current Length:Back grazing SL, EL on the sides, and to eyebrows in the front 

Hair:Natural

Goal Month: November?

Current Reggie: 
Giavanni Leave In
VO5 Clarifying shampoo
Aloe Vera Juice
Added shea butter to reggie

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL: 
Add more water, change up my diet, exercise a little more, try to find another way to retain length

starting pic below


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 2, 2014)

So I decided to try out faux loc extensions using Naptural85's method next weekend.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 2, 2014)

Im in!

Natural

APL

Goal: Full APL after a fresh trim, past APL by September 2015 (im tall with a long torso. APL to BSL is like 6 inches on me). But if I can get to BSL by December 31st, 2015 it will be a miracle! I might scream and faint from happiness

Regi: Sew Ins until the end of March, when I will get a trim and do an official length check. Im expecting to have grown out the breakage in my crown and held on to the length ive gotten from the use of sew ins. I should be well past APL by then and steady at BSB. My stylist uses CHI, Avanti (Silicon Mix), and Morrocanoil. I will spritz my braids with braid spray and oil with whatever I have laying around twice a week, massage at least 3 times a week.

Currently in a sew in but I will get a starting picture at my next salon visit


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd like to join. My current length is barely APL and I'm relaxed. I just relaxed yesterday at 12 weeks post. I have been consistently wearing wigs for the last two months and plan to continue the wigs until the summer. My goal month for BSL is June 2015. I keep my hair braided under the wigs and wash/deep condition weekly. I moisturize and seal every night and that's it. I only use heat on relaxer days for length checks... I always airdry and rebraid in two cornrows. I don't plan to wear my hair out at all until summer. I'm going to start taking vitamins for overall health and hair growth. Good luck ladies.

Eta: current products.... 
shampoos: aphogee for damaged hair and ion hard water

Conditioners: aphogee 2 min reconstructor, silk elements mega cholesterol, eden body works jojoba monai

Leave ins/moisturizers: aphogee green tea, proclaim shea butter moisturizer

Oils: jbco, coconut/olive oil mixture

I relax every 10-12 weeks with silk elements no lye and use aphogee 2 step every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm in! 
 Natural  
Current length: SL-APL     
Goal month: BSL December 2015     I plan on having hair professionally straightened at the end of the month for my bday.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 2, 2014)

Current hair length - Grazing APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Natural

Goal Month - BSL by Dec 2015

Current Reggie and styling choices - PSing with celies. Wash/Henna/DC 1x per month, DC every 2 weeks, M&S 3x per week. Thinking of getting a natural hair wig as part of my PS.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? - dust once every 8 weeks

Post a beginning picture - will post at end of Dec


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 2, 2014)

Will update once I get on my desk top


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 2, 2014)

*Current hair length:* *BSL (Curly)/MBL (Straight)*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* *Natural*
*Goal Month: December 2015*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: **I use nothing but natural products. Shea Mositure Line and my own shea butter mix. Usually my hair is worn in 15 braids, buns, or hair braided up under a wig/half wig.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I want to be a full BSL (Curly)/MBL (Straight). I plan on experimenting with ayurvedic powders, trying the inversion method, doing the greenhouse effect method, and daily scalp massages.*
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2014)

PinkyPromise said:


> So I decided to try out faux loc extensions using Naptural85's method next weekend.



Can't wait to see it. Have you do t his before?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 3, 2014)

I know flat ironing dirty hair is a nono, but Im tempted to touch up my roots on low heat. The reversion at the roots is so thick and it's difficult for me to detangle my hair


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Can't wait to see it. Have you do t his before?



Nope, but I saw the tutorial and it looks easy enough.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Nov 4, 2014)

• Current hair length: APL
• Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed
• Goal Month: December 2015
• Current Reggie and styling choices: Shampoo x1 a week , DC x1 a week , clarify x1 a month , medium /hard protein every 4-6 weeks , M&S every day . Buns & Wigs ... Maybe get sewins not sure though
• What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I will S&D every month and baggy more often
• Post a beginning picture : Will post later


----------



## abbygirl (Nov 5, 2014)

Current hair length : Grazing APL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning- Natural
Goal Month : Dec 2015
Current Reggie and styling choices - mostly protective styling with braids
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?: more protective styling , using sulphur mix 
Post a beginning picture : coming dec 30


----------



## naija24 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sign me up!!! I WILL BE APL OR SKIMMING IT COME SUMMER

• Current hair length: shoulder length, to me, starts at the top of your shoulders so i'm claiming SL
• Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Transitioning. I'm like 15-20% natural. I'm open to texlaxing though if I hit my goal.
• Goal Month: Summer 2015
• Current Reggie and styling choices: Sew ins like its my life's work.
• What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Deep condition every two weeks when I go to the salon. PS 100% of the time. No direct heat. Inversion every month starting next Sunday. Manetabolism daily when I get paid next week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what to do with my hair this weekend. A bun with marley hair would be cute, but I wonder will it last a few days... I don't want to redo the bun daily


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Washing my hair today if I get a chance. I wash and dc every 2-3 days. I don't like to wait until my hair needs to be washed. Plus I just enjoying the shampooing and rinsing experience.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Current hair length:  I'm going with CBL in the front and NL in the back Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  Au Naturale  Goal Month:  December 2015 Current Reggie and styling choices:  Love my twistouts at this length but I am finally having success with WNGs.   I'm learning my natural hair for the first time in my life.  I love deep conditioners and oils.  I co-wash frequently and DC at least once per week.  I use protein as necessary.  I'm playing with MHM and enjoying my curls.  I use a combo of natural products and off the shelf man-made stuff.  No sulfates and I try to keep the other unfriendly stuff to a minimum. I considered straightening for a length check but I'm afraid to damage my curls. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?  nothing Post a beginning picture     This is my freshly co-washed hair with no product.  16 months post relaxer/6 months post BC.  Please excuse the scarring on my chest, the result of my recent bout with poison ivy.


----------



## yakuria (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi! 

*(1) Current hair length:* Shoulder Length

*(2)Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Natural (Fine Hair/High Density/Low Porosity/4a with some 4b)

*(3)Goal Month*: December 2015 I want to be full APL

*(4)Current Reggie and styling choices:*

Wash and condition hair every two weeks
So I use the Ion sulfate free shampoo and Duo Tex conditioner
I detangle my hair before I shower with Trader Joe's conditioner and Aloe Vera/Glycerin water spray mix
I detangle NOW (like literally two weeks ago) with a seamless shower comb ONLY. I had been using the denman for the past six months and recently noticed it had been tearing my hair to shreds!!!!
I wash my hair in six sections and twist each section right up after I'm done with it to prevent tangles/shrinkage

Blow dry and follow with either a flat iron or curling wand every two weeks
After washing I let my hair dry in a T-shirt for about ten minutes then add my Natural Oasis Leave in Conditioner and the Aphogee Grean Tea Reconstructor
I then let it dry till its about 70%/80% in 6 twists and then add cantu shea butter and my blow dry cream and then spray the tresemme heat protectant all over
I then add organics shine leave in and begin to tension blow dry in sections
I use low heat and my blow dryer is the T3 Luxe(?)
Then after blow dry I then flat iron on 300 degrees(I use only one pass, don't need bone straight hair) or use the curling wand on 300 degrees

Moisturize and seal every other day (or more if needed)
I use Organics Coconut Oil Mist and Argan Oil Mist to moisturize my hair
I use castor oil on my ends
Will use a light aloe vera juice mist and seal with argan oil if hair's REALLY dry

After first week roller set/curlformer's on hair
I use a lottabody mix 50/50 with water to set hair. What I used to roll/set changes on how I feel
At this point if my hairs dry I might at add a light moisturizer to my hair as well
Then spray tresemme hold spray in the morning

Trim ends every four months (1/4 inch)
I am still growing out a bad dye job so I'm slowly cutting that off. Also I don't protective style a lot so I have to keep my ends healthy. I mean the most "protective" I get is a bun or maybe clippign my hair up in the back
Also I have seen the most growth (My hair is at its longest point now then it has ever been) when I trim my ends regularly. 

Deep condition protein treatment every other month
Use Jamaican Black Castor Oil Deep Protein Treatment 


*(5)What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?:* So before I posted about the evils of the denman but... I fixed the moisture problem in my hair and now it glides right through. I also wash my hair in braids making detangling easier. No more tiny hairs 

*(6)Post a beginning picture:* See attached.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Curl wanded my hair...let's see how long this lasts lol.


----------



## yakuria (Nov 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Curl wanded my hair...let's see how long this lasts lol.
> 
> View attachment 282783
> 
> ...



That gorgeous!! What type of curling wand do you use???


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2014)

yakuria said:


> That gorgeous!! What type of curling wand do you use???



Thanks! It's a Remington the pink one (don't remember the diameter)


----------



## Thann (Nov 8, 2014)

Current Length: SL
Hair: Texlaxed transitioning back to Natural
Goal Month: August

Current Reggie: 
*Wash every 7-10 days with no poo, DC and tea rinse
  blowdry and flatiron 
 * Sew-in installs for 8-10 weeks
  Wash and DC every 2 weeks

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL: 
* I plan to try braid outs and other protective updo's. 

Post a beginning picture: I will post soon.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Nov 8, 2014)

*Current Length* Full sl in back, grazing sl on sides
*Hair* Relaxed
*Goal Month* September
*Curent Reggie* Shampoo and DC once a week, M&S daily with aloe vera mix and grapeseed oil. Styling my hair in two french braids with ends tucked in.
*Changes* Upping my DC to twice a week and stretching my relaxers to 10 weeks instead of my current 8

I'll post my starting pic this weekend after my relaxer and trim


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 8, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Current hair length:  I'm going with CBL in the front and NL in the back Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  Au Naturale  Goal Month:  December 2015 Current Reggie and styling choices:  Love my twistouts at this length but I am finally having success with WNGs.   I'm learning my natural hair for the first time in my life.  I love deep conditioners and oils.  I co-wash frequently and DC at least once per week.  I use protein as necessary.  I'm playing with MHM and enjoying my curls.  I use a combo of natural products and off the shelf man-made stuff.  No sulfates and I try to keep the other unfriendly stuff to a minimum. I considered straightening for a length check but I'm afraid to damage my curls. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?  nothing Post a beginning picture     This is my freshly co-washed hair with no product.  16 months post relaxer/6 months post BC.  Please excuse the scarring on my chest, the result of my recent bout with poison ivy.



Cattypus1 I cannot believe you're 16 months post relaxer! It seems like just yesterday we were relaxer buddies.  Congrats again on being natural...I'll be there soon enough.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm finally able to add a starting pic but this app won't let me add it to my stats on page 1.  I trimmed again before taking this picture, my nape is super short now and is really close to being my first all natural section.  I saw splits and have very fragile hair in my nape and just above it so I started cutting...no need in trying to reach my goal with splits and fragile/damaged ends.  I'm presently rocking my first flat twist out (done on dirty hair as a test) and I'm lookig forward to doing more.  




Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 8, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 I cannot believe you're 16 months post relaxer! It seems like just yesterday we were relaxer buddies.  Congrats again on being natural...I'll be there soon enough.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I know...I never thought I would go natural and I'm really enjoying the process of learning my hair.  Now if I could just find that "Crissy" doll button to make my hair grow to my knees today...LOL...Yeah, I'm dating myself.  How long do you plan to transition?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I know...I never thought I would go natural and I'm really enjoying the process of learning my hair.  Now if I could just find that "Crissy" doll button to make my hair grow to my knees today...LOL...Yeah, I'm dating myself.  How long do you plan to transition?



Oh how I wish there was such a thing, Lol! 

I'm trying to enjoy my hair but this unexplained breakage in the back of my head is driving me crazy...little pieces of hair every time I manipulate it.  I plan to transition for as long as I can, I want to be able to style my hair and it looks like I'm 40 and not 4, lbvs.  Sometimes I want to BC and the winter time is the best time to do it...I can cover my hair when I'm out until I get used to it. So to answer your question...I.guess I really don't know, Lol. 

How did you decide to BC instead of transitioning?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh how I wish there was such a thing, Lol!  I'm trying to enjoy my hair but this unexplained breakage in the back of my head is driving me crazy...little pieces of hair every time I manipulate it.  I plan to transition for as long as I can, I want to be able to style my hair and it looks like I'm 40 and not 4, lbvs.  Sometimes I want to BC and the winter time is the best time to do it...I can cover my hair when I'm out until I get used to it. So to answer your question...I.guess I really don't know, Lol.  How did you decide to BC instead of transitioning?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  I think you should do it now! Your hair will take off something fierce!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 10, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I think you should do it now! Your hair will take off something fierce!



I think the earliest I will consider is in January at 6/7 months post.  I need to talk to my DH about it to see what he thinks...I think its important that my husband likes what he's looking at everyday, lol.  Seriously tho, if I can't curb this breakage in the back...

...I should probably have someone hide my scissors.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I think the earliest I will consider is in January at 6/7 months post.  I need to talk to my DH about it to see what he thinks...I think its important that my husband likes what he's looking at everyday, lol.  Seriously tho, if I can't curb this breakage in the back...  ...I should probably have someone hide my scissors.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  yep! That's a good idea!  I'm sure once he hears all of the facts you guys can make the decision on where to go next!


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 10, 2014)

Current hair length - 1 inch left til APL in the back
    Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
    Goal Month: June 2015
    Current Reggie and styling choices: Crown and Glory / Box braids
    What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Drink more water, exercise
    Post a beginning picture: will post in December


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2014)

I want to cowash my hair this evening! Just feel like having some water hit my scalp. I'll try to hold off until tomorrow.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 10, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh how I wish there was such a thing, Lol!  I'm trying to enjoy my hair but this unexplained breakage in the back of my head is driving me crazy...little pieces of hair every time I manipulate it.  I plan to transition for as long as I can, I want to be able to style my hair and it looks like I'm 40 and not 4, lbvs.  Sometimes I want to BC and the winter time is the best time to do it...I can cover my hair when I'm out until I get used to it. So to answer your question...I.guess I really don't know, Lol.  How did you decide to BC instead of transitioning?  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


There were a few reasons why it happened when it did...I had already transitioned for 10 months to the day.  I had some extreme breakage at my crown and my nape so styling was not fun.  I tried to compensate for the breakage with a couple of haircuts in between taking me from BSL to CL, and then there was the hair on the bathroom floor.  It made me sad to think that I wouldn't be able to really see my progress until the relaxed hair was gone if I continued to trim periodically to removing it a little at a time and I was in the middle of a dusting when I decided to be done with it.  It just kind of took off and before I knew it it was gone.  I don't regret it at all...I just wish I had done it 20 years ago.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 10, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I want to cowash my hair this evening! Just feel like having some water hit my scalp. I'll try to hold off until tomorrow.



I know what you mean!  Back in my bonelaxed days, I did just that...

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> There were a few reasons why it happened when it did...I had already transitioned for 10 months to the day.  I had some extreme breakage at my crown and my nape so styling was not fun.  I tried to compensate for the breakage with a couple of haircuts in between taking me from BSL to CL, and then there was the hair on the bathroom floor.  It made me sad to think that I wouldn't be able to really see my progress until the relaxed hair was gone if I continued to trim periodically to removing it a little at a time and I was in the middle of a dusting when I decided to be done with it.  It just kind of took off and before I knew it it was gone.  I don't regret it at all...I just wish I had done it 20 years ago.



Cattypus1 your story sounds just like mine...I too was grazing BSL when I noticed it the first time.  Since texlaxing I've had to cut most of my length, as much as 4 and 5 inches at a time...some people can do it successfully, I guess we ain't one of them.  I've been reading about this scab hair and I believe I have it so I would at least like for that to grow out before making any concrete decisions.  I can be impulsive at times.  When I cut now, I'm like oh well...

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 10, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 your story sounds just like mine...I too was grazing BSL when I noticed it the first time.  Since texlaxing I've had to cut most of my length, as much as 4 and 5 inches at a time...some people can do it successfully, I guess we ain't one of them.  I've been reading about this scab hair and I believe I have it so I would at least like for that to grow out before making any concrete decisions.  I can be impulsive at times.  When I cut now, I'm like oh well...  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


It was so funny, I had shampooed and conditioned my hair and still had conditioner on my hair when I started "trimming".  I just kept going and going and when I cam out of the bathroom I looked at my DH and said "what do you think?"  He was very supportive and very gentle.  It has been a good experience, even if I don't always look cute...LOL


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm Dcing on dry hair right. I haven't done that in two years.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm about to s&d half of my head and then I'll do the rest tomorrow morning


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 10, 2014)

I think I'm going to add biotin back to my arsenal


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't know what's going on?! Am I experiencing new growth this early or what?


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm joining again for APL. It seems so elusive for some reason.

I'm natural
Current hair length: 2 inches from APL in the back.
Goal month: March 2015
Current Reggie: wash with rhassoul clay and Shikakai every week. Deep condition with whatever I have around ( using up stash) air dry and moisturise with  protective mist bodifyer and seal with castor oil. protective style for every week and re moisturise during the week when needed.

continue to work out, drink and eat healthy.

I plan to keep it really simple. Mainly  finger detangle  and no heat and keep to frequent search and destroys. I have seen a big difference with retention since clipping away splits.

I have attached my beginning pic. It was taken in September. It's not the best pic, but my son tried his best to get my armpits in. 

Sorry for the side view. I'm uploading from my phone.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 10, 2014)

I got my hair done Friday and went out of town.  My style didn't last 24 hours- the humidity in Houston didn't agree with my 18 week post hair.  I had to curl it again just so it would look decent for the remainder of the trip. So I'm done with flat irons and curling irons until the end of the year.  This is why I don't wear my hair out. My styles don't last and it's a waste of time and money


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I got my hair done Friday and went out of town.  My style didn't last 24 hours- the humidity in Houston didn't agree with my 18 week post hair.  I had to curl it again just so it would look decent for the remainder of the trip. So I'm done with flat irons and curling irons until the end of the year.  This is why I don't wear my hair out. My styles don't last and it's a waste of time and money



I'm in Houston too...My blowouts usually last a couple weeks at least. What serum are you using? Lock and block was great until I ran out and Chi Silk Infusion always delivers.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> It was so funny, I had shampooed and conditioned my hair and still had conditioner on my hair when I started "trimming".  I just kept going and going and when I cam out of the bathroom I looked at my DH and said "what do you think?"  He was very supportive and very gentle.  It has been a good experience, even if I don't always look cute...LOL




LOL!  I can imagine his inner shock...he's a very smart man!  Did you hwve "scab" hair,  Its the hair that isn't, relaxed or natural? I really want to chop and I really want to LT transition...I'm screwed.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 10, 2014)

I blame it on my stylist not doing a great job.  I had a wand/spiral set done. The curls dropped within 24 hours-no humidity block spray . I use PM SSS.

Prettymetty


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I got my hair done Friday and went out of town.  My style didn't last 24 hours- the humidity in Houston didn't agree with my 18 week post hair.  I had to curl it again just so it would look decent for the remainder of the trip. So I'm done with flat irons and curling irons until the end of the year.  This is why I don't wear my hair out. My styles don't last and it's a waste of time and money


  wow 18 weeks!  Do you have some hot rollers or steam rollers? Those are good for saving a curled style and not heat damaging.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 11, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I got my hair done Friday and went out of town.  My style didn't last 24 hours- the humidity in Houston didn't agree with my 18 week post hair.  I had to curl it again just so it would look decent for the remainder of the trip. So I'm done with flat irons and curling irons until the end of the year.  This is why I don't wear my hair out. My styles don't last and it's a waste of time and money



xu93texas When doing my DD hair in a twist out or stretched style in the past, I made the mistake of using glycerin rich products.  Find a list of humectants; natural anf synthetic and make sure non of them are in the product you or your stylist uses.  You might have to bring your own.  

FUNNY STORY: I once did a curlformer set on DD and it came out BEAUTIFUL!  Soft & Bouncy...that is until she went to wash up...I had her wash up instead of showering so she kept the shower curtain open, the bathroom door open too.  I saw her as soon as she stepped out and she hadn't realized her hair was left a soft fluffy mess, LMBO!  I told her to go look in the mirror and she burst into tears, I had to hold my laugh back, it was so funny!  Her hair was fiercely soft, fluffy and stretched so we threw on a headband and all was well in her world again.  I will forever remember the disappointment on her face.  
Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 11, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I got my hair done Friday and went out of town.  My style didn't last 24 hours- the humidity in Houston didn't agree with my 18 week post hair.  I had to curl it again just so it would look decent for the remainder of the trip. So I'm done with flat irons and curling irons until the end of the year.  This is why I don't wear my hair out. My styles don't last and it's a waste of time and money



I read this a few days ago, I hope it helps.


Copied from Alll Things O'Natural Blog.

Tuesday, May 31, 2011

Let's Talk Hair..HUMECTANTS and ANTI HUMECTANTS..Which Should I Use??



Hola Chicas/Chicos..I pray all is well with everyone.

Well, it is time that this wonderful subject has hit the big screen and we shed some spotlight on it.. Humectants and Anti Humectants and which is better for our beautiful kinks, coils and waves. Well, they are both actually good for our hair, but....in the right setting.

I am beginning to see so many naturals ponder the question of which products to use in this O'So Warm/Hot weather..whether they are battling fizziness or dryness or BOTH. And they all want to know WHY???

Well, as a naturalista who hates frizz myself, I decided to investigate this issue and share some of the issues that I have learned..hope this helps

HUMECTANTS..What are they?

*Substance that absorb or help retain moisture.Often used in food and cosmetic products


NATURAL HUMECTANTS..What ingredients qualify??

Glycerin, including Vegetable GlycerinHoneyPanthenol (pro Vitamin B5)Lecithin


SYNTHETIC HUMECTANTS..What ingredients qualify??

Propylene Glycol -causes irritation and contact dermatitisEthylene/Diethylene Glycol – causes irritation*and contact dermatitisPEG compounds (eg Polyethylene Glycol) –may contain the toxic by-product dioxane

NATURAL ANTI-HUMECTANTS..What ingredients qualify??

Shea Butter (raw/unrefined)Organic BeeswaxHydrogenated Castor OilMango ButterCoconut OilPalm OilExtra Virgin Olive Oil


SYNTHETIC ANTI-HUMECTANTS..What ingredients qualify

silicones (if you choose products with these ingredients, try to go for the water soluble silicones, such as:*Dimethicone Copolyl,*PEG Modified Dimethiconeesters

SO WHAT'S REALLY THE DEAL WITH THE TWO:

HUMECTANTS: while these can be great, as stated above, for locking in moisture, in certain temperatures and dew factors, humectants will either steal the moisture from your hair, thereby suffocating the hair and causing dryness and breakage (dry weather), or steal the moisture from the atmosphere and cause the hair to swell and create frizz (humid weather)..It is best to use products based with humectants in temperatures with a dew point of 30-50F.ANTI HUMECTANTS: these puppies are great for use in temperatures with a dew point of 60F

BOTTOM LINE..

If you're struggling with the frizzies or dry hair, check your ingredients and do proper product sweeps

I hope this helps..Have A Happy Frizz Free Day!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 11, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> wow 18 weeks!  Do you have some hot rollers or steam rollers? Those are good for saving a curled style and not heat damaging.



I have it on my Wishlist along with a new blow dryer and steamer. But seriously, I'm tired of all things hair. Don't feel like buying anything else. I'll be braiding this hair up Friday so I won't have to deal with it.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 11, 2014)

KiWiStyle, thanks for the article.  I'll have to look into that further.  I'm going to wig it for awhile. I wanted crochet braids done before Thanksgiving, but she's booked. I'm going to buy a new wig instead.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 11, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I have it on my Wishlist along with a new blow dryer and steamer. But seriously, I'm tired of all things hair. Don't feel like buying anything else. I'll be braiding this hair up Friday so I won't have to deal with it.



I get this...its probably best.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I have it on my Wishlist along with a new blow dryer and steamer. But seriously, I'm tired of all things hair. Don't feel like buying anything else. I'll be braiding this hair up Friday so I won't have to deal with it.


  the product junkie had me for a bit. I bought those rollers two years ago! I really like them for when I need a quick touch up. Now I want a new wig. I said in the relaxed thread I might just keep hiding since everyone thinks I cut my hair. Your hair is doing so well and I'm happy you made it to 18 weeks.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 11, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> the product junkie had me for a bit. I bought those rollers two years ago! I really like them for when I need a quick touch up. Now I want a new wig. I said in the relaxed thread I might just keep hiding since everyone thinks I cut my hair. Your hair is doing so well and I'm happy you made it to 18 weeks.



Thanks! I'm aiming to relax at the end of the year, but I may stretch to 26 weeks-I don't have any issues at this moment. That would be relaxing twice a year in 2014. I relaxed on 1/3 and on 7/6. 

I will be buying a new wig as well.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Nov 11, 2014)

Finally get to add my starting pic ... Not the best but it does the purpose


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in. I am APL on my way to BSL.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 11, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL!  I can imagine his inner shock...he's a very smart man!  Did you hwve "scab" hair,  Its the hair that isn't, relaxed or natural? I really want to chop and I really want to LT transition...I'm screwed.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I don't know if it was scab hair or just places where I missed the relaxed ends.  I went to the BS and let someone I trust (my DD) clean me up...LOL, at your dilemma. I know just how you feel.  As long as you're taking good care of your hair especially the demarcation, I think the relaxed ends will take care of themselves.  I wanted to do a long term but I was too far gone to keep up the fight.


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 11, 2014)

Taking my braids out tonight for a reinstall, need fresh braids for vacay

I started back on my biotin, and going back on a protein heavy diet


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Im in like Jacqueline!  

My starting pic will be my ending pic from the SL 2014 challenge. Deets:

Natural/SL-ish fine low density type 4

Giving it til Dec 2015.

No real changes to Reggi besides wearing more updos to protect the ends. Occasionally will crochet braid for breaks.

Current reggi is an MHM lite. Oil prepoo and clarify 2x a week and DC after each time. Midweek cowash and tea rinsing. Henna and indigo monthly or more. Heavy sealing. Dusting and seek and destroy monthly. Sometimes will use ayuvedic powders to cleanse if hair or scalp gets stressed.

Most importantly will be keeping up on my vitamins and supplements and h2o. 

Thats it!

We gone make it in 2015 y'all!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 11, 2014)

I joined the no cut challenge with shortdub78. Maybe I can make APL by May...


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 12, 2014)

Caruso steam rollers have been on my list for years now. I might get a set as a Christmas gift to myself


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I joined the no cut challenge with shortdub78. Maybe I can make APL by May...


  let's do this! I haven't picked up the scissors yet this month! 12 days of no cutting! Lol one day at a time!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> Taking my braids out tonight for a reinstall, need fresh braids for vacay  I started back on my biotin, and going back on a protein heavy diet


  I need to get back on my protein shakes too! I had oatmeal this morning. Will eat that daily and try to spice it up! I am taking nature bounty hsn vitamins with 5,000 mg of biotin. I have been trying to be consistent. My diet is crap and I don't get much sleep, so I can't tell if they are working. My nails and hair in other areas are growing quicker, but my nails always grow fast? I started drinking bamboo tea too. This is my third cup for the week today.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 13, 2014)

I came back to say that I'm going to try making my own hair cream. I like the consistency of the qhemets am a cream but it's just too expensive for me to keep buying some I'm in the UK. 

I didn't like it at first, but now I really like it.  I mainly use it to seal since its high in castor oil. My hair loves castor oil so I've watched a video showing how to make a cream with the same consistency of the qhemets.

I'm going to try avocado and cocoa butter with some castor oil and see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

NefertariBlu said:


> I came back to say that I'm going to try making my own hair cream. I like the consistency of the qhemets am a cream but it's just too expensive for me to keep buying some I'm in the UK.
> 
> I didn't like it at first, but now I really like it.  I mainly use it to seal since its high in castor oil. My hair loves castor oil so I've watched a video showing how to make a cream with the same consistency of the qhemets.
> 
> I'm going to try avocado and cocoa butter with some castor oil and see how it goes.



Would you share the video with us?  tia


----------



## jasmyne14 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll be wigging it out from next week .

For those who wear wigs how do you get your hair underneath to lay flats ?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2014)

jasmyne14 said:


> I'll be wigging it out from next week .
> 
> For those who wear wigs how do you get your hair underneath to lay flats ?



I wear braids underneath. The smaller braids lay flatter so I do around 12-15


----------



## lindseyerinc (Nov 13, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I need to get back on my protein shakes too! I had oatmeal this morning. Will eat that daily and try to spice it up! I am taking nature bounty hsn vitamins with 5,000 mg of biotin. I have been trying to be consistent. My diet is crap and I don't get much sleep, so I can't tell if they are working. My nails and hair in other areas are growing quicker, but my nails always grow fast? I started drinking bamboo tea too. This is my third cup for the week today.



Do protein heavy diets really help hair?


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 13, 2014)

jasmyne14 said:


> I'll be wigging it out from next week .  For those who wear wigs how do you get your hair underneath to lay flats ?



Cornrows or Celie plaits .


----------



## yakuria (Nov 13, 2014)

(So I originally posted this in the 2014 thread by mistake. )

So tried a flat twist out on blow dried hair with diluted lottabody. It came out well, except for the fact I have major shrinkage (If I just let my hair air dry I get about 80% shrinkage). Although it still came out nice. I put perm rods just on the ends and it gave my flat twist a much needed stretch at the ends. Gonna see how long I can make this last though. Trying out new things to stretch hair till wash day. 

P.S. excuse the PJ's


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 13, 2014)

My longest layer still touches APL after my small trim this week. I will probably dust the last week of December then it's on to full APL then BSL for 2015. 
I just have to stay away from the scissors!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2014)

yakuria said:


> (So I originally posted this in the 2014 thread by mistake. )
> 
> So tried a flat twist out on blow dried hair with diluted lottabody. It came out well, except for the fact I have major shrinkage (If I just let my hair air dry I get about 80% shrinkage). Although it still came out nice. I put perm rods just on the ends and it gave my flat twist a much needed stretch at the ends. Gonna see how long I can make this last though. Trying out new things to stretch hair till wash day.
> 
> P.S. excuse the PJ's



If you retwist it at night you will get elongated stretch to your hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2014)

lindseyerinc said:


> Do protein heavy diets really help hair?


  I'm sure it does from the inside out! Like having strong new growth maybe? But I need to up it overall. I'm getting more into resistance training and I have adhd. It's good for helping with concentration.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2014)

yakuria said:


> (So I originally posted this in the 2014 thread by mistake. )  So tried a flat twist out on blow dried hair with diluted lottabody. It came out well, except for the fact I have major shrinkage (If I just let my hair air dry I get about 80% shrinkage). Although it still came out nice. I put perm rods just on the ends and it gave my flat twist a much needed stretch at the ends. Gonna see how long I can make this last though. Trying out new things to stretch hair till wash day.  P.S. excuse the PJ's


  I like your hair and your pj's!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2014)

lindseyerinc said:


> Do protein heavy diets really help hair?



I did a high protein diet for a month after I had my son to help lose baby weight. I remember getting a growth spurt that month. I am normally not a big meat eater and as a result my nails are paper thin and my hair grows 1/4 inch a month.

Lately I stopped drinking alcohol ( last month), started eating 3 raw veggies a day, drinking lots of water and eating protein at each meal. As a result, my new growth is pretty thick for 3 weeks (post blowout).


----------



## yakuria (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm a vegetarian. Is this why I am seeing slow growth?(I get about 1/4 inch per month). Maybe I should start making protein smoothies in the morning...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2014)

yakuria said:


> I'm a vegetarian. Is this why I am seeing slow growth?(I get about 1/4 inch per month). Maybe I should start making protein smoothies in the morning...



Not sure but it wouldn't hurt to look into a hair analysis if you're not sure what the issue is. I think I get less than that lol. But I accepted my slow growth and try to use sulfur oils and inversion and protective styling to retain anything I do get.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 13, 2014)

Another slow grower here. However juicing, a regular multi and collagen tabs have noticeably bumped the growth speed. A beet juice mix really seems to get things going.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2014)

I took out my sponge rollers and I have nice beachy waves. I was expecting more of a curl, but I really like it


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Would you share the video with us?  tia



Sure.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ur-1F4o2ufY it's the only one I could find that had a similar texture. I won't be using all of those ingredients. I will use the flaxseed and the butters but not all those herbs.


----------



## beauti (Nov 13, 2014)

*i would like to join please*
Current Length: *cbl*
Hair: * natural*
Goal 1: *apl*  Goal month: *june*
Goal 2: *bsl*  Goal month: *december*

Current Reggie: 
*Prepoo w/oils night before wash day. Wash and dc 1x a week or 1x biweekly. Cowash 1x between dc week. Wear hair in wash and go updo*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL: 
*braids!!! Or wigs*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Morning twistout...dk how long i will keep this sewin in but I'm enjoying it so far.



View attachment 283525



View attachment 283527



View attachment 283529


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Morning twistout...dk how long i will keep this sewin in but I'm enjoying it so far.



That lippie


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 14, 2014)

Will update the list of challengers in the morning


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> That lippie



Thank you IslandMummy


----------



## shanequalashawn (Nov 14, 2014)

I would like to join. My hair is APL and texlaxed . I think I'll be full Bsl by summer  2015. Not really a protective styler but right now I am in faux locs.


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 15, 2014)

Vacay box braids are done, I picked up a couple accessories to go with


----------



## yakuria (Nov 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> If you retwist it at night you will get elongated stretch to your hair.


  Oh!!! So I took your advice and retwisted my hair in 8 big twists  instead of pinneapling and the next day my hair was stretched enough to put in a bun(A fat healthy looking bun too)!!!!! Ugh saved me so much time in the morning, you don't even know!!!!


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 15, 2014)

beauti said:


> i would like to join please Current Length: cbl Hair:  natural Goal 1: apl  Goal month: june Goal 2: bsl  Goal month: december  Current Reggie: Prepoo w/oils night before wash day. Wash and dc 1x a week or 1x biweekly. Cowash 1x between dc week. Wear hair in wash and go updo What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL: braids!!! Or wigs



Wow! How do you get all that shine??


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2014)

shanequalashawn said:


> I would like to join. My hair is APL and texlaxed . I think I'll be full Bsl by summer  2015. Not really a protective styler but right now I am in faux locs.



How r u keeping ur faux locs from sticking on the ends? I tried hair spray but it's not working that well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2014)

Doing a hot oil treatment right now. Wash day is Sunday and Wed. I'm working on nourishing my hair and ends and moisturizing treatments. No need for protein until next month.


----------



## beauti (Nov 16, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Wow! How do you get all that shine??



*oil rinsing after every wash with coconut oil*


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 16, 2014)

beauti said:


> oil rinsing after every wash with coconut oil


Do you do it after your DC and before your leave in?


----------



## beauti (Nov 16, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Do you do it after your DC and before your leave in?



*yes. After I rinse out my dc. Oil rinsing is my last step. Even after I cowash I follow up with an oil rinse. I apply in sections then rinse with hot water followed by cool water.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2014)

yakuria said:


> Oh!!! So I took your advice and retwisted my hair in 8 big twists  instead of pinneapling and the next day my hair was stretched enough to put in a bun(A fat healthy looking bun too)!!!!! Ugh saved me so much time in the morning, you don't even know!!!!



I'm glad it helped!  Now where's the bun pics? Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rinsed out my hot oil, shampooed with Mizani Milk Bath and now got some silicon mix marinating! Lol wash day is going well so far! I think I can cowash but only with HH, TJ nourish spa, and suave Shea butter and almond.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Rinsed out my hot oil, shampooed with Mizani Milk Bath and now got some silicon mix marinating! Lol wash day is going well so far! I think I can cowash but only with HH, TJ nourish spa, and suave Shea butter and almond.



How is the Mizani milk bath? I was thinking about getting it for my post relaxer regimen.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> How is the Mizani milk bath? I was thinking about getting it for my post relaxer regimen.


  very moisturizing. It doesn't lather, but it foams, very low sulfate, and it looks and pours out like the consistency of a lotion (not a thick heavy cream)


----------



## beauti (Nov 16, 2014)

*i did a "steam" dc (plastic bag/hot towel method) 4hrs now, gonna wash in couple hours. I used some goodies:
mayo
Organic agave nectar (tblspn)
Glycerin (tblspn)
Oils (tblspn)
Aussie moist conditioner
Suave almond and shea conditioner
Giovanni tea tree triple treat conditioner (few squirts)

I know that's alot  but most of those were almost empty bottles. 
*


----------



## aviddiva77 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm postponing my beginning pics. I was going to do it next week since I usually press my hair for the holidays but my work has me scheduled every day except Wednesday and I will be cooking pies that day.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> very moisturizing. It doesn't lather, but it foams, very low sulfate, and it looks and pours out like the consistency of a lotion (not a thick heavy cream)



I'm sold!!!


----------



## lindseyerinc (Nov 16, 2014)

Bought a turbie twist and used it for "t-shirt" drying. In love.


----------



## shanequalashawn (Nov 16, 2014)

pelohello said:


> How r u keeping ur faux locs from sticking on the ends? I tried hair spray but it's not working that well.



The first week they stuck I would roll the ends nightly and that seems to have helped. They still stick occasionally but if roll the ends they stop. HTH


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm sold!!!





This is what it looks like!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> This is what it looks like!





This is the bottle! Love this stuff!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> This is the bottle! Love this stuff!



Oh OK. I was thinking about the balancing milk bath. That looks sooo creamy. Even more so than the Moisturfusion conditioner.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 18, 2014)

Join the Challenge
Current hair length: SL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Transitioning- almost natural
Goal Month: December APL
Current Reggie and styling choices: co-wash during the week. Shampoo once a month. wear stretched styles
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Nothing really. Just maintain their
Post a beginning picture


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 18, 2014)

This is my hair after my recent cut


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2014)

*oh Lord I think I might be installing mini braids in the next couple days. I think it will be a great protective style for the next couple months. This will be my first time doing this but if it's anything like extension braids then I will retain alot. Just not looking forward to the install *


----------



## kupenda (Nov 18, 2014)

I shampooed and conditioned my weave this past weekend. Seemed to help quite a bit with the tangling. I cant afford really nice hair right now, so im thinking about wearing a half wig for awhile. Anything to keep my hair tucked away. Ill take this hair this weekend. Maybe. Since I said the same thing last week lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 18, 2014)

beauti said:


> *oh Lord I think I might be installing mini braids in the next couple days. I think it will be a great protective style for the next couple months. This will be my first time doing this but if it's anything like extension braids then I will retain alot. Just not looking forward to the install *



Yay! Now I won't be the only one talking about mini-braids lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 18, 2014)

beauti said:


> oh Lord I think I might be installing mini braids in the next couple days. I think it will be a great protective style for the next couple months. This will be my first time doing this but if it's anything like extension braids then I will retain alot. Just not looking forward to the install



Dont forget your pics when you do! 

Omg I tried them once. But with 80+% shrinkage they looked like little nubs. So pathetic.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 20, 2014)

Braided headband from Cvs


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Braided headband from Cvs



Very cute!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Dont forget your pics when you do!   Omg I tried them once. But with 80+% shrinkage they looked like little nubs. So pathetic.


  if I can find a pic, I will show you mine! They were tiny shrunk to about 2 inches! But my hair is very coily, so they looked like finger coils.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2014)

I want to give coconut oil another try. I have used it before and I liked it when I was relaxed. It would make a great prepoo. I will pick up a jar next time I go to the grocery store. I love that it is a multipurpose oil. I can use it on my hair, skin and it tastes great too 

Eta I got the Nutiva brand coconut oil from Gnc today.


----------



## beauti (Nov 22, 2014)

*I'm done Lord!!*

ETA these are mini twists. They were quicker than braids


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 22, 2014)

beauti, 
Your mini braids look great!! How long did it take you?


----------



## beauti (Nov 22, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> beauti,
> Your mini braids look great!! How long did it take you?



*they're actually twists. I did one braid and just switched over to twists cause they were faster. It took me a full day. Took many breaks*


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 23, 2014)

I've been wearing my hair in a fro since my BC daily M&Sing turbie twists are amazing btw


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2014)

Took my microlink sew-in down and cowashed my hair with AIA coconut cowash and HE Hello Hydration. Will get another traditional sewin today maybe.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2014)

Weave taken down. Eyeballing has me at about half an inch past APL. Im not getting excited tho. When I do an official full blown length check in March, I will need a trim of about an inch or so. Just want to be still past APL afrer my trim


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm in and very excited about this journey.

Current hair length

A little past shoulder length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning

Natural 100%
Goal Month

June 2015
Current Reggie and styling choices

I am wearing wigs for now and braiding my hair underneath. 
I wash and deep condition on a weekly basis 
I use Elasta QP mango butter & castor oil to moisturize
Deep condition with Giovanni or Aubrey Conditioner
i baggy occastionally
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?

i plan to be more diligent on my weekly conditioning
make sure i keep an eye on my edges due to wearing wigs
Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay so I'm all sewed up again! 



View attachment 285135



View attachment 285131



View attachment 285133


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 24, 2014)

I want these braids out as soon as I get back from vacation


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so I'm all sewed up again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks lovely! Did you dye it yourself?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Looks lovely! Did you dye it yourself?



Yes ma'am I  just used 30 vol developer with powder first and then a box dye. I didnt use the developer that comes with the dye. Can't remember which one...if I  remember I'll let you know.

Eta- and thanks sis

It was dark and lovely golden blonde.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

jasmyne14 said:


> I'll be wigging it out from next week .
> 
> For those who wear wigs how do you get your hair underneath to lay flats ?


 
Like others have said wear hair underneath in 7-12 braids. Also if I'm lazy I will wear my hair down with a wig cap on the crown or gather all my hair in loose bun or braid going horizontally. Then place the wig on top.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 24, 2014)

beauti said:


> *yes. After I rinse out my dc. Oil rinsing is my last step. Even after I cowash I follow up with an oil rinse. I apply in sections then rinse with hot water followed by cool water.*


 
And what does that do? I do an oil rinse before washing hair. Do you do both or only afterwards?


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 24, 2014)

Attempting a chunky twist out tomorrow. Might just wear the twists under a satin lined hat. I'll see.


----------



## beauti (Nov 24, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> And what does that do? I do an oil rinse before washing hair. Do you do both or only afterwards?



* I prepoo overnight with a blend of oils (safflower, avocado, rice bran, sweet almond,olive) and then next day shampoo, cowash or dc. So yes I prepoo as first step and then I oil rinse as last step. (Rinse out with hot water followed by cool water). Benefits are 
1) very soft hair, tangles melt away.
2) no breakage and very minimal shedding
3) shiny hair *


----------



## theerotation (Nov 25, 2014)

1. Almost APL
2. Natural
3. BSL by December 2015
4.  Reggie- a work in process lol style-buns
5. I'm not entirely sure yet

COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## jasmyne14 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm just taking down my braids which have been under my wig for nearly two weeks now just to remove the shed hairs and then I will braid it back up and wash my hair next week . I love the feeling of not doing my hair everyday it saves me so much time in the mornings.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 25, 2014)

Im getting my hair done right now. I'm so excited!! I will post pics when I get home


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 25, 2014)

jasmyne14 said:


> I'm just taking down my braids which have been under my wig for nearly two weeks now just to remove the shed hairs and then I will braid it back up and wash my hair next week . I love the feeling of not doing my hair everyday it saves me so much time in the mornings.



I feel the same way. I love not having to do my hair. I wash in the braids. It is wonderful


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2014)

Had a great wash day. I like cowashing in cornrows but my ng is very dense and has been tangling a lot. So in order to avoid a set back I will up the detangling to each wash and move my relaxer date up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 25, 2014)

Today's blowout. I was in and out in an hour


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Today's blowout. I was in and out in an hour



I can't wait until I get my blowout next month!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Today's blowout. I was in and out in an hour



Gorgeous!


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 26, 2014)

I ended up wearing my twists wrapped under a scarf. Not the most glamorous look but i knew my twists weren't dry


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 26, 2014)

Just bought some Nettle tea from Sprouts. And now I'm off to my local Indian store for some Fenugreek (Methi), Mustard Oil, and other teas. Can't wait for my new product haul!


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 27, 2014)

Twistout was a fail.looked kind of spikey. Had to wear my hair pinned up. I'd rather just wear a fro


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 28, 2014)

^^ When that happens and you're not satisfied with your hair just wig it!


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 28, 2014)

Leo24Rule I don't have any wig atm! I need to buy some but I'm cheap so I don't think it's possible


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 28, 2014)

lol you remind me of my sister. She's SUPER UBBER cheap! But she buys her some wigs. My mother strongly believes in buying wigs $14 and under. Me, I don't care just no more than $40

My family and I buy from which always have specials (Now Thanksgiving/Black Friday Sales):
* www.hairsisters.com
* www.samsbeauty.com
And try your local beauty supply stores for there may be a clearance racks


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 29, 2014)

I got some new headbands yesterday. I really like this one


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I got some new headbands yesterday. I really like this one


  I'm looking for a nice real satin scarf or silk. Real silk. I think my scarfs are robbing me of moisture.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm looking for a nice real satin scarf or silk. Really silk. I think my scarfs are robbing me of moisture.


  yeah I just checked and my scarf is 100% polyester...smh


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 29, 2014)

I have no idea what material that one is, but it doesn't snag or dry out my hair so I'm good. Have u tried amazon for your scarves? Just do a search for what u want. They have everything


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 29, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> yeah I just checked and my scarf is 100% polyester...smh



Ouch!!!!  I agree, just Google whatever you want and something will come up.  Make sure its big enough, I think something around 30ish inches.  I need another one; my only silk scarf is ripped to pieces and I have to manipulate it to tie my edges down.  I wear a satin scarf for bed but need more for back ups.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ouch!!!!  I agree, just Google whatever you want and something will come up.  Make sure its big enough, I think something around 30ish inches.  I need another one; my only silk scarf is ripped to pieces and I have to manipulate it to tie my edges down.  I wear a satin scarf for bed but need more for back ups.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  I found a site through the search engine here. And there is a lady on my friend's list that makes them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just don't want to spend the money..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 29, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I just don't want to spend the money..



I understand because I'm only Willing to pay $20 including shipping and only from the US.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Nov 29, 2014)

Did a bantu knot out for Thanksgiving. It came out nice. But I think i used a smidge too much mousse. Will moisturize and seal today, and do a scalp massage with jar of joe


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 29, 2014)

Yesterday I boiled my tea concoction of green, black, coffee, and nettle. My first time making a spritz. I just hope my experiment works and doesn't make my hair break off.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 29, 2014)

kupenda said:


> Did a bantu knot out for Thanksgiving. It came out nice. But I think i used a smidge too much mousse. Will moisturize and seal today, and do a scalp massage with jar of joe


 
What's jar of joe?


----------



## ronie (Nov 29, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> What's jar of joe?


It's a coffee butter based creme from the vendor Hairitage Hydration. Most people use it to seal, but it is also very moisturizing. The coffee scent was too much for me, so I never got to experiment much with it. 
Leo24Rule


----------



## ronie (Nov 29, 2014)

I m going to keep this short. I attempted 3 times to post my official joining intro, lolll. All 3 times the app crashed on me as I hit send. So no more long post for me
Hair stats: natural, APL, normal to hi po, fine to medium strands. 
I recently flat iron and here are my starting pics



Froreal3
Nothing spectacular girl as I could not style my straight hair for nothing. Next time I will get it don by a professional. The roots were still puffy, and my hair would not hold a curl. I was afraid to use a holding product to not get reversion. I used flexi rods, but I ended up with these pathetic waves, loll.


----------



## ronie (Nov 29, 2014)

Here s my official starting pic


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I understand because I'm only Willing to pay $20 including shipping and only from the US.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  exactly and I don't wanna do that either!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 29, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> exactly and I don't wanna do that either!



LOL!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2014)

ronie said:


> Here s my official starting pic


  looks good girl!


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 30, 2014)

I was playing with my hair while watching tv and found a few splits at the top of my head. Looks like I will be trimming again. This is going to be my third time in four months smh. My relaxed ends just couldn't take heat like I thought they could. I might give up heat completely in 2015.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 30, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I was playing with my hair while watching tv and found a few splits at the top of my head. Looks like I will be trimming again. This is going to be my third time in four months smh. My relaxed ends just couldn't take heat like I thought they could. I might give up heat completely in 2015.


  my relaxed hair can take heat, but I won't be using heat until I at least hit Full APL. I don't plan on wearing my hair out, unless it is in a bun.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 30, 2014)

I can't wait for next month's length check.  I'm really close and can't wait to see my true length when I straighten my hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd like to join! I recently renewed my subscription and need to get my hair back on track

Current Length- in between apl and bsb 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning- Natural 

Goal Month- I'll give myself until 12/15 

Current Reggie and styling choices- I'll be wearing my hair straight until March. I'll do wash/protein/dc once a month until I go back kinky. After that I'll be cowashing every two weeks and wash/protein/dc once a month. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I just plan to actually stick to a regimen and keeping my hair stretched (no more puffs!)


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2014)

Im going to use baby powder as dry shampoo to absorb some of the oil on my hair. My blowout is 5 days old and I have to make it last 3 more weeks


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 30, 2014)

I "greased" my hair with castor oil today after I washed it. I think I scratched the back of my head too hard. It hurts when I touch that area. So I just put castor oil lightly on my scalp.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 30, 2014)

It rained today. I have been full-wigging it since Friday and will continue to do so during Winter. I just can't stand the itchies especially at the back of my nape.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Now that I have pretty much mastered flat ironing, I have to say that I enjoy straight hair. I actually think it will help me retain length sense I won't have to detangle for a while

I'm also proud of myself for not going overboard on BF. I only bought what I needed surprisingly


----------



## kupenda (Dec 1, 2014)

I picked up a bottle of bask Silk and Honey Latte. Very nice. Softened my crunchy over moussed hair very well. Smells good too. Plays well with Oyin Burnt Sugar. I think my hair likes creamy/thick moisturizers on dry hair best

I have a funeral to attend on Friday. Thinking of getting my hair straightened and trimmed. If I do, ill post it as my starting pic here


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's my response to the initial questions. This is my first hair challenge on the forum. I'm hoping to gain some inspiration and knowledge from everyone. I've only been actively taking care of my hair for almost two years so I'm still learning new techniques and what my hair likes.

Current hair length
Shoulder...I think.
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural
Goal Month
I'm going to make December 2015 my goal month to reach APL. This will be my first time ever growing my hair out to APL so I'm hoping that's reasonable.
Current Reggie and styling choices
My current regimen is pretty simple. Wash and deep condition once a week if I'm not in two strand twists. If I'm in two strand twists, I wash every two weeks. My scalp hates this. 

My only staple product is Giovanni Direct Leave In. I'm flexible with everything else. 

I typically wear low manipulation or protective styles. I prefer mini braids or mini twists.I don't like surprise hair when I wake up, and I've never mastered the art of sleeping pretty so mini braids are my favorite. I just realized that I can do a small bun.I used to wear faux buns, rod sets, crown braids or finger coils. I'll wear anything that keeps me from having to touch my hair every morning. I'm a little lazy.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
I have so many things that I need to change to make it APL.
Need to practice finger detangling. I am really rough when I comb my hair. If I meet any resistance, I tend to plow right through it so 2015 I'm removing my wide tooth comb when I detangle.​Need to massage my scalp at least 3 times a week. I'll be changing departments at work so I'm anticipating that learning curve stress is coming up. I need a way to relax and do something good for my scalp.​Need to stop popping single strand knots. I'm not sure why I do this. I have hair shears. I will just pop them before I get up and get them. I guess that's just pure laziness. Note to self: Buy a small case to carry my tools so I have my shears on hand.​When I'm in a protective style, I need to get back to properly moisturizing my ends. I used to be really good at this. When I take down my twists, I'm noticing more single strand knots, and I didn't have this issue before.​Need to start back prepooing. This used to help so much. I'm not sure when or why I stopped. I could get majority of the ssks out this way so it's definitely coming back into my routine.​Need to increase the amount of water that I drink, workout, and reduce the snacking.​
Post a beginning picture
I hope they show up. The first picture is after I flat ironed my hair. This was my first time so I definitely need to research how to do this so my hair doesn't revert while I'm trying to finish. The second picture is just how I wore my hair after I flat ironed it.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 1, 2014)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Now that I have pretty much mastered flat ironing, I have to say that I enjoy straight hair. I actually think it will help me retain length sense I won't have to detangle for a while
> 
> I'm also proud of myself for not going overboard on BF. I only bought what I needed surprisingly


 
Tell me, how did you master it? Because I haven't. What products/steps do you use/take?


----------



## beauti (Dec 1, 2014)

*I washed my twists this morning, moisturized, and sealed LCO style*


----------



## kupenda (Dec 1, 2014)

Abt to m&s with bask silk and honey latte milk and oyin burnt sugar pomade. Maybe do some flat twists. Idk. Wigging it next week!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2014)

May hendigo my hair this weekend...my grays are annoying me lol


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> Tell me, how did you master it? Because I haven't. What products/steps do you use/take?



Leo24Rule The key is minimal product and the denman thermo brush (the two-sided one). I've had good results from roller setting and blow drying stretched hair. Here's what I do

1.  I prepoo and detangle using naptural85s method substituting the cowash for a clarifying shampoo
2. Protein treatment (I use hydratherma naturals)
3. Dc with a good dc (I use alikay naturals honey and sage
4. I Do not apply any kind of moisturizer leave-in etc. (this seems to be key)
5. If I'm roller setting I use lottabody's coconut and Shea oil. If I blow dry Sally's gvp super skinny serum.
6. I flat iron in sections applying a very small amount of redken glass with my flat iron on 390-400 using the denman thermo brush instead of a comb. 

I've gotten straight bouncy hair like this with no heat damage!

Make Sure you hair is well detangled so that the brush doesn't snag. You should be able to glide the flat iron in one pass. I use a croc classic flat iron and I love it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> May hendigo my hair this weekend...my grays are annoying me lol



Ooohh been thinking its time for same for me as well. Except I do the two step


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 1, 2014)

Just gave myself a black rinse. Hopefully this helps give my hair some shine. My natural color is soooo dull.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Ooohh been thinking its time for same for me as well. Except I do the two step



How does the two step work out for you? Does it deposit color and if so which? Mines does but i would like a dark brown color instead of this golden color I'm getting due to mt numerous amount of gray hair. I've tried to add more indigo as suggested by someone before but it didn't work.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How does the two step work out for you? Does it deposit color and if so which? Mines does but i would like a dark brown color instead of this golden color I'm getting due to mt numerous amount of gray hair. I've tried to add more indigo as suggested by someone before but it didn't work.



Helloooo!

It works great. I have a lot of grey too esp about the bangs and crown 

Henna alone was making them too bright a copper. The indigo makes them more regular brown to dark brown. They blend in nicely with the black the indigo makes the rest of ny hair. It took a couple times to get it that way.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Dec 2, 2014)

I've put my hair in twists!


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 2, 2014)

Back from vacay and the list is updated. 

Has anyone ever had a silk press? I'm getting one next week for family pictures and that will be when I measure my starting length for this challenge


----------



## MsStella92 (Dec 2, 2014)

Subbing to fill in later.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 2, 2014)

kupenda said:


> Abt to m&s with bask silk and honey latte milk and oyin burnt sugar pomade. Maybe do some flat twists. Idk. Wigging it next week!



Sounds divine!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm dropping out of this challenge.  I'll be BC soon I'll be back to square one for real! 

I'm wishing you ladies super fast growth on your journey to APL/BSL!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm dropping out of this challenge.  I'll be BC soon I'll be back to square one for real!  I'm wishing you ladies super fast growth on your journey to APL/BSL!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  I'm so excited for you! You are gonna have a lot of fun with your new journey!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 2, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm so excited for you! You are gonna have a lot of fun with your new journey!



Thank you shortdub78, I'm pretty excited myself!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Helloooo!
> 
> It works great. I have a lot of grey too esp about the bangs and crown
> 
> Henna alone was making them too bright a copper. The indigo makes them more regular brown to dark brown. They blend in nicely with the black the indigo makes the rest of ny hair. It took a couple times to get it that way.



So do you henna first and then indigo after you rinse the henna out? I mix them together so maybe that's what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2014)

TheNDofUO said:


> I've put my hair in twists!



Love the bow headband


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> Back from vacay and the list is updated.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a silk press? I'm getting one next week for family pictures and that will be when I measure my starting length for this challenge



I have not but can't wait to see your results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm dropping out of this challenge.  I'll be BC soon I'll be back to square one for real!
> 
> I'm wishing you ladies super fast growth on your journey to APL/BSL!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Thanks! Kiwi and good luck


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 2, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm dropping out of this challenge.  I'll be BC soon I'll be back to square one for real!  I'm wishing you ladies super fast growth on your journey to APL/BSL!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


I'm excited for you too!  Go, girl!  All of the tools you have, you'll do great!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 3, 2014)

I received my oyin burnt sugar pomade and will try it for a braid out. I was worried I wouldn't like the smell but I do. Does it linger?


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Why won't this weather let my hair be great?? Guess I'm bunning today


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I received my oyin burnt sugar pomade and will try it for a braid out. I was worried I wouldn't like the smell but I do. Does it linger?


  yes it does, but I like it! But I have a very strong sense of smell, very keen. (Like an animal strong!) lol


----------



## TheNDofUO (Dec 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow Thanks! It's just a piece of Ankara I tied


----------



## kupenda (Dec 3, 2014)

I like how soft the bask Silk and Honey Latte left my hair on day 2. But I have zero definition in my curly twistout. Im sure the rain/humidity had something to do with that as well. But I need second day hair. Cant be doing my hair every night

I had a HORRIBLE knot yesterday. I couldn't get it out with my fingers or oil. Had to cut it. Lost like an inch of hair in that section. My stylist is not gonna be happy to see my hair straightened tomorrow


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 3, 2014)

I rolled my hair around noon with satin covered foam rollers. I used 4 small rollers and I put Chi Keratin mist on each section before I rolled it. I just took out the rollers and these are my curls. I hope it lasts a while. I plan to pincurl at night


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 3, 2014)

TheNDofUO said:


> I've put my hair in twists!



Pretty! How long did it take you to install?


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 3, 2014)

[*]Current hair length

I am currently shoulder length. My bangs were just under my chin, but now they are at my nose since I cut the splits and then kept cutting

[*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning

Natural

[*]Goal Month

August/September/October. .. some time in the fall

[*]Current Reggie and styling choices

What I've been doing with my hair is leaving it alone. I tried to get it straightened a few times in 2014, I had a straight weave, and I colored it. None of those things are good for me. I had to cut a lot off the ends. What does work is leaving it alone for long periods of time. I wear a kinky wig, box braids are nice, and I'm putting in medium sized Senegalese twists.

I don't really have a regimen but I try to cowash a lot. 

[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?

L.o.c. !!!! more often. At least once a week.  Preferably two or three times. I put all that stuff on the part that I've twisted already. While in twists, I'm just going to spray with glycerin water. 

Apple cider vinegar rinse at least once a week to avoid build-up and because my hair really likes it

No heat. There is no point in heating my hair, so I'm not going to (besides my dc)

Stop over cutting. I can get obsessed with my ends. I just can't keep cutting them so much

Eta: also I plan on adding protein using Keracare Super Reconstructor once every 2-3 months followed by an xtreme condition

[*]Post a beginning picture

I'm pretty much here still (attached pic). Although this was a few months ago, I don't think it's grown much from here


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 4, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm dropping out of this challenge.  I'll be BC soon I'll be back to square one for real!  I'm wishing you ladies super fast growth on your journey to APL/BSL!!  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Congrats!!  Please post pics when you do the BC!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 4, 2014)

Apple_natural, your hair is pretty and thick. From the picture I think you'll be Apl before September. 

I'm in love with clays!  I washed with rhassoul and shakakai powder and I just love the combination. The rhassoul  is really moisturising and really defines my coils. I mean, you can really see them. I find that this is the only product I've used that does this. 
I still use shampoo on my scalp since I haven't found a replacement but I think I can work with it.

I'm so happy to have found something that doesn't dry my hair out and dries soft. If only I had made the switch sooner. I now use it every two weeks or sometimes weekly. I like it because it's a cleanser and conditioner  in one step so it cuts out a lot of steps for me. I just love them.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 4, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm excited for you too!  Go, girl!  All of the tools you have, you'll do great!



Thanks Cattypus1!  Girl you know none of my toys will do a thing for a TWA, besides my steamer.  Thank goodness I have low porosity or that would be useless too, lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2014)

I should have washed my hair instead of m&s again today. I had a tiny bit of breakage due to product buildup. I'm just one of those people that if I use product daily, I have to wash more.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 4, 2014)

I loved my braid out using oyin BSP! but it did not last. Next time I will dampen my hair beforehand to see if that helps with the hold. It made my jet black hair shine a lot. I'm so glad it smells nice since SO insists on sleeping with his head buried into my hair


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I loved my braid out using oyin BSP! but it did not last. Next time I will dampen my hair beforehand to see if that helps with the hold. It made my jet black hair shine a lot. I'm so glad it smells nice since SO insists on sleeping with his head buried into my hair


  it has soy wax, which is a humectant. I have done that in the past and my twists started puffing up, etc.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 4, 2014)

NefertariBlu said:


> Apple_natural, your hair is pretty and thick. From the picture I think you'll be Apl before September.



Why thank ya! I hope so. Just can't heat. Also I have iron deficiency and I need to take my vitamins more regularly. Those help my hair too.



NefertariBlu said:


> I'm in love with clays!  I washed with rhassoul and shakakai powder and I just love the combination. The rhassoul  is really moisturising and really defines my coils. I mean, you can really see them. I find that this is the only product I've used that does this.
> I still use shampoo on my scalp since I haven't found a replacement but I think I can work with



Have you tried apple cider rinses? This works for my hair. It's amazing

Oh and where do you get your clay??


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 5, 2014)

Hair straightened for my bday 11/29. Ends reverted so I'm sleeping with flexis tonight for a rod set.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> it has soy wax, which is a humectant. I have done that in the past and my twists started puffing up, etc.


Did you combine it with anything for hold?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 5, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Did you combine it with anything for hold?


  nope I used it alone. I even used it on my locs and it did the same thing.  Gels or pomades work better on my natural texture. They give the hold I need. Qhemet biologics gel worked really well.


----------



## shanequalashawn (Dec 5, 2014)

Took out my protective style after 4 weeks. Washed and blow dried on cool air. The longest layer reaches the 11 line when I pull it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

Curled my wig with curling iron and pin curled it last night. I'm going to a Christmas party with my sister for her job today. This is the hair from my first sew in. I placed it back on a wig cap. I ended up pinning it to the side.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 5, 2014)

I really don't want to rush home to do a braid out and sit under the dryer but I know I will regret it if I give in and use heat. 

How long does it usually take you all's braid outs to "set" before you take them down? How long do they last?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I really don't want to rush home to do a braid out and sit under the dryer but I know I will regret it if I give in and use heat.
> 
> How long does it usually take you all's braid outs to "set" before you take them down? How long do they last?



I dont do braidouts so not sure...someone chime in!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I really don't want to rush home to do a braid out and sit under the dryer but I know I will regret it if I give in and use heat.
> 
> How long does it usually take you all's braid outs to "set" before you take them down? How long do they last?



I got fine porous hair so not long. Flat twists full dry in 2 hrs on 50% dry hair.  Maybe 3 with braids. It can take  longer if I set it soaking wet. I get maybe 2 days 

Oh yea. Size matters. Thicker braids means longer  drying time


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 6, 2014)

apple_natural said:


> Why thank ya! I hope so. Just can't heat. Also I have iron deficiency and I need to take my vitamins more regularly. Those help my hair too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got my clay from amazon. I got 1 kilo for about £13. I still have loads left and I gave some away. I'm going to look for larger quantities of the shikaikai  powder because it just sabres on buying it in the little boxes.

I have tried the ACV I don't think it did much for my hair. I like a really clean scalp and I don't think it does a good enough job of getting  rid of build up. 

I thought about trying African Black soap but I remember it being really drying the last time I used it, so I just going to stick to the shampoo on the scalp for now.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 6, 2014)

I have simplified my regimen and my hair is thanking me!  I'm excited for 2015, and hopeful that I will make full bsl! Not sure of my true length haven't straightened my hair since May (see siggy).  I plan on straightening at the end of December.  Soooooo nervous.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 6, 2014)

NefertariBlu said:


> I got my clay from amazon. I got 1 kilo for about £13. I still have loads left and I gave some away. I'm going to look for larger quantities of the shikaikai  powder because it just sabres on buying it in the little boxes.
> 
> I have tried the ACV I don't think it did much for my hair. I like a really clean scalp and I don't think it does a good enough job of getting  rid of build up.
> 
> I thought about trying African Black soap but I remember it being really drying the last time I used it, so I'm just going to stick to the shampoo on the scalp for now.



Oh ok. Whatever works

Thanks! I think I will try clay at some point this year
-
After work tonight, I plan to to prepoo for a little while under heat, wash with something idk. Then, a protein treatment using Aphogee 2 step. All followed by an extreme condition with Macadamia Natural Oil "Deep Repair Masque." 

I don't have time to put in senagalese twists but I will try to make the sections and just two strand twist them.


----------



## yakuria (Dec 6, 2014)

Hair is washed, blow dried and flat ironed. I tried to stretch a month......never again. WAY to tangled. My hair gets so dry, 2 weeks max from now on


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 7, 2014)

Finished my mini braids after 14 hours. I'm looking forward to my 8 week rest, and I get to cleanse my scalp often. I really like Cantu's deep treatment mask. I don't have to use a leave in after deep conditioning with it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> Finished my mini braids after 14 hours. I'm looking forward to my 8 week rest, and I get to cleanse my scalp often. I really like Cantu's deep treatment mask. I don't have to use a leave in after deep conditioning with it.



Pics!?!.....


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 7, 2014)

[USER][/USER]





HairPleezeGrow said:


> Pics!?!.....



I'll take one in the morning. I had been lurking in the other threads that I didn't think to take a picture.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 7, 2014)

Currently sitting on my hair is coconut oil and Trader Joe's Spa Nourish as a leave-in.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Pics!?!.....



I got pictures for you. In the first picture, I just wanted to show the general size. I like mini braids because they stay stretched, and I can twist them up. I know someone may think that taking them down is hard, but it's not. I just put Cantu Shea leave in on them and comb them out. I don't like the product as a leave in, but it works for removing mini braids and twists. I moisturize and seal every other day using LOC or LCO. There's no real method to my madness.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> I got pictures for you. In the first picture, I just wanted to show the general size. I like mini braids because they stay stretched, and I can twist them up. I know someone may think that taking them down is hard, but it's not. I just put Cantu Shea leave in on them and comb them out. I don't like the product as a leave in, but it works for removing mini braids and twists. I moisturize and seal every other day using LOC or LCO. There's no real method to my madness.



Oooh they look good


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> I got pictures for you. In the first picture, I just wanted to show the general size. I like mini braids because they stay stretched, and I can twist them up. I know someone may think that taking them down is hard, but it's not. I just put Cantu Shea leave in on them and comb them out. I don't like the product as a leave in, but it works for removing mini braids and twists. I moisturize and seal every other day using LOC or LCO. There's no real method to my madness.


OMG...I want to have enough patience to do that!  You did them yourself!?  They look great!


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oooh they look good


Thank you! I messed up my parting because I was watching some movies on Lifetime. I'm not sure why I watch that stuff. 



Cattypus1 said:


> OMG...I want to have enough patience to do that!  You did them yourself!?  They look great!


Thank you! You have the patience. I have to have a plan, and I split my work between two days. I take frequent breaks. I love to snack. The density on my head varies so I have a plan that gives me a quick win. Then I move on to a more dense section. Sometimes I'll take an extra day off so I get a rest day afterwards. As long as I have good movies on tv, I'm good. I don't have the patience to do my hair everyday. I get really upset so I look forward to twists or braids. I've seen faithVa's pictures of her flat twists. I can't do that to save my life, but I practice.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm here... APL 2014!! I'm one year natural/post relaxer... BC'd 6 months ago.. Transitioned for 6 months. 

My regimen is set in stone now.. retention is normal... I'm working hard to eliminate breakage completely. 

Here is a starting pic taken sometime in October.

*Reggie every week:*
Pre-poo overnight with EVCO, poo with Kenra Clarify, DC with Homemade DC, seal in shower with homemade oil after rinsing DC, apply kimmaytube leave in, and style for the week.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> Thank you! I messed up my parting because I was watching some movies on Lifetime. I'm not sure why I watch that stuff.
> 
> 
> Thank you! You have the patience. I have to have a plan, and I split my work between two days. I take frequent breaks. I love to snack. The density on my head varies so I have a plan that gives me a quick win. Then I move on to a more dense section. Sometimes I'll take an extra day off so I get a rest day afterwards. As long as I have good movies on tv, I'm good. I don't have the patience to do my hair everyday. I get really upset so I look forward to twists or braids. I've seen faithVa's pictures of her flat twists. I can't do that to save my life, but I practice.



Since you have the patience to braid you will soon be a flat twist master? 

Your braids are fabulous. How long will you keep them in?


----------



## kupenda (Dec 9, 2014)

Spritzed a little water followed by Oyin Juices and Berries leave in under a plastic cap. Gonna baggy while I watch tv and do my nails


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 9, 2014)

Ugh I've had so much to do. I haven't don't anything to my hair. I still have 7 or 8 twists in the back under my wig lol... eventually.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 9, 2014)

ordered a wig from Eva  wigs. Should be here by the end if the month because it was a custom wig. I can't wait to try it and start 2015 with a protective style. I plan on wearing it for a while.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 9, 2014)

Started taking Biotin pills as of Sunday 2x a day


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 9, 2014)

I swear I pull out my tape measure once a week smh. Not sure what I'm exactly measuring and calculating tho  but I'm crossing my fingers to be grazing BSL by May. Lord willing because these relaxed ends keep popping off at the line of demarcation.


----------



## yakuria (Dec 9, 2014)

So I think I have protein overload. Going to stop using Duo Tex. Also is it suppose to be watery?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Since you have the patience to braid you will soon be a flat twist master?
> 
> Your braids are fabulous. How long will you keep them in?


I hope so. I need another style that can last week. Keep posting your pictures! They're my inspiration. 

Thank you!  My goal is 8 weeks. I'll touch up my edges every two to three weeks.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 9, 2014)

My ends are in a constant state of horrible. It's so depressing. I think it's about two inches that need off thanks to my apps heat and color and probably lack of protein after coloring it. I basically paid for a 2 inch set back


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2014)

apple_natural said:


> My ends are in a constant state of horrible. It's so depressing. I think it's about two inches that need off thanks to my apps heat and color and probably lack of protein after coloring it. I basically paid for a 2 inch set back



I'm sorry to hear this...hopefully you will find something that'll bring you from this setback. Have you trimmed the ends?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 9, 2014)

I notice my edges thin out every winter. Must be the dry weather because  I dont really lay or comb them . In general its higher breakage this time of year anyways.


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 9, 2014)

Today was my first day trying Oyin Hair Dew. It has a greasy feel to it ...to me. But after moisturizing with it....it helped me realize how dry my hair was. So I like it. Will continue to use it to see if I notice an overall difference in my hair


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 9, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm sorry to hear this...hopefully you will find something that'll bring you from this setback. Have you trimmed the ends?



No. I just went to sleep lol. I can't trim while sleepy or hungry


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 9, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I notice my edges thin out every winter. Must be the dry weather because  I dont really lay or comb them . In general its higher breakage this time of year anyways.



Could you put black castor oil on them in the winter?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 9, 2014)

apple_natural said:


> Could you put black castor oil on them in the winter?


No ma'am. Allergic to castor oil. I keep meaning to pick up safflower oil as faithVA suggested for a general growth boost but keep forgetting it while in the store


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 10, 2014)

Finally got around doing something to my hair. It has been braided up under my wig for who knows how long

- Cowashed
- Washed with neutralizing shampoo because my hair loves that stuff. Felt silky..
- Aphogee 2 step
- Rinsed it out and used the balancing moisture that it comes with but also my roux porosity control conditioner. ..
- Xtreme condition with macadamia natural oil conditioner
- Rinsed the conditioner out worth cool water
- LOC
- Braid my leave out and throw on a wig tomorrow

Eta: I'm not going to cut my ends. I'm just going to keep using products that temporarily repair them until I grow to apl. After that, I will maintain apl and cut the ends as they grow until they look better


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Saving my spot...

*Current hair length: Longest layer APL, rest slightly pass SL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
Goal Month: BSL by December 2015
Current Reggie and styling choices: Still tweaking after a setback...
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?Going back to the basics...simple flat twist updos, maybe braided extensions for a few months
Post a beginning picture*


----------



## kupenda (Dec 10, 2014)

Ive been under a benie for the last 5 days or so. I was going to wear my half wig but a coworker has an extremely similar one now. We cant be wearing the same wig right next door to each other! Lol so ive been taking this time to experiment with moisturizers and do my scalp massages. Im gonna debut that wig this weekend tho


----------



## JudithO (Dec 10, 2014)

Been wearing a defined puff for the past month or so. I've noticed some breakage and there may be a few factors causing this... 1. Too much protein 2. Shea butter drying my hair out 3. Trying the wrong styling products. 

So, for the next month, will use a moisture only conditioner to DC, and then go back to my original dc with a reduced amount of protein... Stay away from Shea butter for the winter and dont bother trying styling products.. My styles come out just fine with my regular leave in.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

Had to go to my son's school to help him decorate a snowman for Christmas. Decided to do a red lip today...still wearing my wig.
Anybody know why the pics turn sideways?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Had to go to my son's school to help him decorate a snowman for Christmas. Decided to do a red lip today...still wearing my wig.
> Anybody know why the pics turn sideways?
> 
> 
> ...



Nice wig! Is it a lace, full or half wig?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Had to go to my son's school to help him decorate a snowman for Christmas. Decided to do a red lip today...still wearing my wig.
> Anybody know why the pics turn sideways?
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Nice wig! Is it a lace, full or half wig?



Thanks its a wig I made like almost 3 years ago with a lace closure.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you I actually felt really pretty today!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 10, 2014)

I got weaved checked today!! 

I was on campus at the bookstore selling back some textbooks. I leaned over to sign the receipt and the cashier goes "oh wow that is your real hair". I definitely walked out swangin lol


----------



## kupenda (Dec 10, 2014)

I start my "long hair dont care" regi tomorrow! Green Magic on my scalp at least 3x a week. Let's hope my scalp agrees with this!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I got weaved checked today!!
> 
> I was on campus at the bookstore selling back some textbooks. I leaned over to sign the receipt and the cashier goes "oh wow that is your real hair". I definitely walked out swangin lol



Yaassss! I would've too


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

kupenda said:


> I start my "long hair dont care" regi tomorrow! Green Magic on my scalp at least 3x a week. Let's hope my scalp agrees with this!



How is it? Have you used it before?  Is it an oil?


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 11, 2014)

My hair feels great. Spritzed with glycerin and water, put on oil, and then Cantu Shea Butter leave in..... it seems like the oil should come after the leave in but what do I know


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 11, 2014)

My hair is still in my protective style of 2 pig tails with my ends wrapped in saran wrap. Glad the look still kept up because all this week I've been extremely tired due to working 2 jobs and going to Grad School. It's catching up to me 
Can't wait to be on winter break from school and 1 of my jobs in 5 more days


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 11, 2014)

Updating the list today 

I'm taking out my box braids tonight and then deep conditioning in the morning before I go for the blowout 

Thankfully it's cold through Sunday so it should last through our Christmas pictures


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2014)

I need to just be even more gentle when braiding my hair because I was snapping a strand off here and there.. I moisturized and I don't braid tight, but still I guess I need to be more careful. I ordered a silk scarf. My hair is now braided up for the week, and I will just use my moisturizing spray. I think I need to drop out of the no cutting challenge. I lightly dusted my ends. They weren't bad, but I'm just scissor happy and cautious. But I have been really good about not cutting all of the time. I hide my scissors and didn't cut for a few weeks!


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 11, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> Updating the list today  I'm taking out my box braids tonight and then deep conditioning in the morning before I go for the blowout  Thankfully it's cold through Sunday so it should last through our Christmas pictures



Waiting patiently for the pics!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 11, 2014)

IslandMummy, 

You can remove me from the list.  I did the BC last week at 5 months post!  

Enjoy your hair journey to APL/BSL ladies in 2015!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 11, 2014)

I didn't buy any hair products this week. That's definitely something to post about.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I didn't buy any hair products this week. That's definitely something to post about.



Lol.......


----------



## kupenda (Dec 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How is it? Have you used it before?  Is it an oil?



Hi! No, I havent used it before. Its a green butter with oils and sulfur, plus spirulina and vitamin e too I think. I have it on my scalp now and its not too smelly to handle. My goal is to use it under a half wig and cowash every 2 days or so, to prevent the smell from getting too strong


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi, just holding my spot and lurking a while. Will be back to post my stats and (unstretched) length pics.
Happy Hair-caring☺


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay so tomorrow I will be 2weeks post flat ironing and my scalp is flaky and my hair feels oily. I haven't had to worry about reversion despite this weather. I would hate to give it up so soon.  

Does dry shampoo work on removing flakes or just the oil?

I think I'm gonna order a 2 month supply of manetabolism tonight during their Black Friday repeat. 40% means I have to try them now


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 12, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> IslandMummy,  You can remove me from the list.  I did the BC last week at 5 months post!  Enjoy your hair journey to APL/BSL ladies in 2015!




Ohh congratulations!!!


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 12, 2014)

I just got aphogee in my mouth


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> I just got aphogee in my mouth


  nooooo! Lmbo girl I'm sorry!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> IslandMummy,  You can remove me from the list.  I did the BC last week at 5 months post!  Enjoy your hair journey to APL/BSL ladies in 2015!


  congrats lady!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 12, 2014)

I hate how each bra sits differently on my body. I will just aim for bsb. Now if I could just lose 20lbs my shoulder blades would be visible


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Got a 2-month supply of manetabolism. If I like it I'll continue using. Hopefully I don't break out. Will give updates


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay already a favorable impression of this place and the stylist only sees one client at a time which gets a thumbs up from me


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 12, 2014)

I cut my nape's edges today aka "kitchen". It looks sooooooo much better. Nothing at all was working for back there. So now it's gone.


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 12, 2014)

I tried Oyin hair dew. Why does my hair feel greasy? Anybody else have this? I deal with a light oil I don't know if the combo of both jojoba oil and Oyin is bad.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 13, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> I just got aphogee in my mouth



Aaaahahahaaa. It's lemony


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 13, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> nooooo! Lmbo girl I'm sorry!



My tongue hated me


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 13, 2014)

I actually worked out 6 times this week. :reddancer: I plan on switching it up at least once a week so that I don't get in a rut. Now, if I could figure out why I'm so hungry after I just ate.

On a hair note: I cleansed my hair with Neutrogena T-Sal. My scalp feels so much better. I should've co-washed during the week. I deep conditioned with Aussie Moist 3 Minute Deep Conditioner. Added SMCES and sealed with JBCO mix. I tied down my hair with a scarf to reduce the appearance of frizz.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 14, 2014)

Soooooo, I BC'd today.  I haven't used heat since I started transitioning 2 years ago, so my length checks will be from a plaited pull test.

Here are some starting pics.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 14, 2014)

So I decided to take the gnc vitamins I have left before the manetabolism gets here.im going to wait until January to start those. I figured if my body already has a high count of biotin then when I take manetabolism my skin won't freak out


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 15, 2014)

Joining. Will overlap with my lovelies in SL 2014 till January comes around. Relaxing this week, will post a start pic after that. 1-2 inches from APL in the back but I have stupid "face framing layers" on the sides which I will try to grow out next year.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 15, 2014)

LuvlyRain3 there is a 2015 Manetabolism challenge if you would like to join that as well


----------



## TheNDofUO (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm going to takeout these twists after only 2 and a half weeks. My scalp is driving me crazy! Anyone tried scalp exfoliation? I needto do something about this.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

I found a 6 pack of chiffon ouchless scrunchies at Cvs today. I use then to cover my bantu knots at night. Since my roots are puffy I've been sleeping in bantu knots instead of cross wrapping


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey ladies!!!!  Got crochets installed to carry me through the month of December.  I think I may get individual braids (extensions) for the first quarter of 2015.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 15, 2014)

List updated


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 15, 2014)

I tension blow dried my hair on cool for the first time this weekend and my hair got so straight. I had the best braid out ever! 
Fast forward to my SO coming to pick me up for a date and the first thing he says is "are you going to do your hair before we leave?"  
I explained to him that I just did my hair and I took my braids down a few minutes ago. He then said "Maybe you should braid it again then take it down again because it looks a little poofy". 
If only it were that easy! 
I was very happy when a random guy complimented my hair later that night in front of him


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

trclemons said:


> Soooooo, I BC'd today.  I haven't used heat since I started transitioning 2 years ago, so my length checks will be from a plaited pull test.
> 
> Here are some starting pics.



Congrats on bcing!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 15, 2014)

NaturallyBri87 thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm going to set myself in this thread, because I seemed to have forgotten my hair length goals . 

When I get the funds, I'm going to replace my mostly empty stash with Aubrey Organics . I loooove their condishes so much  , and their gels are pretty good too. I used AOBC today, and when I rinsed I thought, "Ohhh!! That's what my hair's supposed to feel like!" 

I already have my shopping cart ready and waiting. I hope Vitacost has another sale


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's my official length check. The top 2 pics are from January and the bottom 2 today. I'm going to braif my hair back down and continue to wig it. I guess this can be my official pic for the start of this challenge for January as well.  



View attachment 288399


----------



## kupenda (Dec 15, 2014)

Put a little water on my twists, spritzed with Oyin Juices and Berries, and now im under a plastic cap to baggy a bit. My half wig was a hit at work, so I'm gonna keep wearing it, and wear a scarf instead for exercising and swim class


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my official length check. The top 2 pics are from January and the bottom 2 today. I'm going to braif my hair back down and continue to wig it. I guess this can be my official pic for the start of this challenge for January as well.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288399



Your hair is pretty! Is it already APL stretched?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 15, 2014)

ckisland Have you tried their blue algae deep conditioner? This is on my wishlist along with the honeysuckle rose shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> Your hair is pretty! Is it already APL stretched?



Thanks! I wish it was. I believe it's almost there maybe by the summer.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 15, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> ckisland Have you tried their blue algae deep conditioner? This is on my wishlist along with the honeysuckle rose shampoo and conditioner.



No, I haven't tried the blue algae DC. I tried the honeysuckle rose when I first went natural and HATED IT!! It took me a couple of years to try AO again. I found out my hair hates shea butter (Cantu's the exception) when I tried the Shea Moisture line and my hair to give up on life . 

I've used the Blue Chamomile, White Camellia, GPB   , and the B5 and Mandarin gels . I'll be reordering all these condishes, the B5 gel, and  want to try the Island Natural one, but it's got shea butter in the middle of the list, so I don't know. And I want to try a shampoo!! I'm researching which one to pick


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 15, 2014)

ckisland I love AO conditioners so now I'm intrigued. I've never heard of their gels. How do you use them? Stylers? For hold? Off to google reviews...


----------



## ckisland (Dec 16, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> ckisland I love AO conditioners so now I'm intrigued. I've never heard of their gels. How do you use them? Stylers? For hold? Off to google reviews...



I use them for my wash n'gos, and I've used the Mandarin one for twist/braidouts but that was awhile ago. There's a bit of a learning curve to organic/natural gels because they dry harder than you'd expect and it takes work to not apply too much . I used the B5 gel today for my wash n'go, and I went overboard . I love the hold/definition I got, but I was heavy handed in areas, and got some flakes. I did find out that it only takes a little bit of oil to get rid of the bit of flakes, and it softened my hair up instantly. I wasn't expecting that ! The texture is kinda like KCCC but not as sticky or mucousy. It's AV based, so it's like a thicker version of AVG


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 16, 2014)

I needed a cut but opted for a trim so I'm at collar bone length   

Apparently this looks like a mugshot


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> I needed a cut but opted for a trim so I'm at collar bone length
> 
> Apparently this looks like a mugshot



Mugshot lol girl hush


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my official length check. The top 2 pics are from January and the bottom 2 today. I'm going to braif my hair back down and continue to wig it. I guess this can be my official pic for the start of this challenge for January as well.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288399




It's moving along and hanging nicely. I see APL around the corner


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> I needed a cut but opted for a trim so I'm at collar bone length
> 
> Apparently this looks like a mugshot



I did laugh when I saw it. You look mad at somebody


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It's moving along and hanging nicely. I see APL around the corner



Thanks faith. I sure hope so...I just hate that my hair is so fine and thin and takes forever and a day to grow. It's frustrating seeing everyone else's hair grow like a darn weed and with them doing NOTHING to their hair. I do all the right things at least I think I do and it still in this akward stage. I give myself 2 more years to even hit APL fully. I know there's nothing I can do about the density/thickness of my hair bc it's naturally thin but at least give me length damn it lol. Okay enough pouting I'm going back to wigging it. I did a wash n go that I'll wear until Thursday and then wig it.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 16, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I use them for my wash n'gos, and I've used the Mandarin one for twist/braidouts but that was awhile ago. There's a bit of a learning curve to organic/natural gels because they dry harder than you'd expect and it takes work to not apply too much . I used the B5 gel today for my wash n'go, and I went overboard . I love the hold/definition I got, but I was heavy handed in areas, and got some flakes. I did find out that it only takes a little bit of oil to get rid of the bit of flakes, and it softened my hair up instantly. I wasn't expecting that ! The texture is kinda like KCCC but not as sticky or mucousy. It's AV based, so it's like a thicker version of AVG



Thanks! I'm going to give it a try since I'm almost out of ecostyler.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow what you mean 2 years to reach Apl??! If you not Apl now, you are almost there. Can we get a pull check please? By the way I love your fine curls You have hair like my mommy. Yes I still call her mommy.

Anyway she keeps her hair in protective styles like box braids or twists year round, her hair is mbl last time I check, probably wl if I was to check on it now.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks faith. I sure hope so...I just hate that my hair is so fine and thin and takes forever and a day to grow. It's frustrating seeing everyone else's hair grow like a darn weed and with them doing NOTHING to their hair. I do all the right things at least I think I do and it still in this akward stage. I give myself 2 more years to even hit APL fully. I know there's nothing I can do about the density/thickness of my hair bc it's naturally thin but at least give me length damn it lol. Okay enough pouting I'm going back to wigging it. I did a wash n go that I'll wear until Thursday and then wig it.



Yeah enough pouting. It's been 2 years and I'm not even NL. We can switch if you want. 

But you will be APL next year. Don't worry. Your hair isn't growing as slow as you think.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Mugshot lol girl hush



My mom asked who ticked me off lol I'm like I just woke up and it's my hair. She said well you could at least smile

I really have to buckle down this year. I've been natural 8 years and I'm not retaining enough


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks! I wish it was. I believe it's almost there maybe by the summer.


You can do it! 


ckisland said:


> No, I haven't tried the blue algae DC. I tried the honeysuckle rose when I first went natural and HATED IT!! It took me a couple of years to try AO again. I found out my hair hates shea butter (Cantu's the exception) when I tried the Shea Moisture line and my hair to give up on life .
> 
> I've used the Blue Chamomile, White Camellia, GPB   , and the B5 and Mandarin gels . I'll be reordering all these condishes, the B5 gel, and  want to try the Island Natural one, but it's got shea butter in the middle of the list, so I don't know. And I want to try a shampoo!! I'm researching which one to pick


This is so good to know. I think I was on their website and saw smaller bottles of the shampoos and conditioners. I will check out the ones you mentioned and see if they are available so I can try them out. I've been using up my stash so this is my reward. I will think over getting the DC, though. It's $14.99 for 4 ounces.erplexed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> HairPleezeGrow what you mean 2 years to reach Apl??! If you not Apl now, you are almost there. Can we get a pull check please? By the way I love your fine curls You have hair like my mommy. Yes I still call her mommy.
> 
> Anyway she keeps her hair in protective styles like box braids or twists year round, her hair is mbl last time I check, probably wl if I was to check on it now.



Woo hoo! Tell mommy congrats on that!  that news gives me so much hope


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yeah enough pouting. It's been 2 years and I'm not even NL. We can switch if you want.
> 
> But you will be APL next year. Don't worry. Your hair isn't growing as slow as you think.



Thanks sis...


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 17, 2014)

Hairpleezegrow, I feel exactly the same as you! I've been growing my hair for 4 years now and JUST hitting APL. I've had 2 set backs, but I feel my hair grows at a snails pace.

This year I rarely manipulated my hair, but I was still struggling with split ends. I have fine hair too so I ramped up the protein treatments; I thought they worked well for my hair until i realised I was still suffering from splits.

I've just switched to a more moisturising routine and rarely use protein now and S&D often and that has been the biggest change in retaining. Moisturising and getting rid of splits. They were the devil to my hair and prevented retention.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks faith. I sure hope so...I just hate that my hair is so fine and thin and takes forever and a day to grow. It's frustrating seeing everyone else's hair grow like a darn weed and with them doing NOTHING to their hair. I do all the right things at least I think I do and it still in this akward stage. I give myself 2 more years to even hit APL fully. I know there's nothing I can do about the density/thickness of my hair bc it's naturally thin but at least give me length damn it lol. Okay enough pouting I'm going back to wigging it. I did a wash n go that I'll wear until Thursday and then wig it.



Omg yes I wish I had seen this in full this is my life 

Plus two very stressful pregnancies and hair shedding and neglect on my part is a recipe for setback city


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> Omg yes I wish I had seen this in full this is my life  Plus two very stressful pregnancies and hair shedding and neglect on my part is a recipe for setback city


  pregnancy wrecked havoc on my hair! And doing dumb crap like not detangling enough, and using cheap box color dyes has created some serious setbacks. Losing a patch of hair and cutting thick knots out is not what I'm here for!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2014)

IslandMummy said:


> My mom asked who ticked me off lol I'm like I just woke up and it's my hair. She said well you could at least smile  I really have to buckle down this year. I've been natural 8 years and I'm not retaining enough


  girl I would beat that face to the heavens! Pretty! Mugshot and all! It was striking to me! I just don't go around giving out compliments to people! Your hair is lovely! My recent last baby took all of my edges and my hair was so thin!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I read somewhere to use hair spray inside your wigs so im going to try that today. One of my bantu knots came out last night. It looks ridiculous -_-


----------



## Naphy (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey guys I'm in 

Just BC'ed 2 months ago (at 7months post relaxer) and I'm currently at SL. I aim to reach APL this summer.


*Current hair length:* *SL*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* *Natural*
*Goal Month: End of May 2015 (Birthday Present )*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: *
*1x/day : Hairfinity*
*2x/day : M&S (Olive Oil Moisturizer + Sulfur Mix/MN)*
*1x/week : Prepoo / Wash / DC / GHE*
*1xmonth : Clarify / Protein Treatment / Inversion Method (for a week)*

*PS : Lace Front Wig and braids underneath*


*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? I plan to incorporate some healthy food to my diet, that promote hair growth (I'm on a smoothie lifestyle right now ^^)* 
*Post a beginning picture*
(profile pic  )


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 17, 2014)

kupenda said:


> I think I read somewhere to use hair spray inside your wigs so im going to try that today. One of my bantu knots came out last night. It looks ridiculous -_-


 
What does the hairspray inside wigs do?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 17, 2014)

NefertariBlu said:


> Hairpleezegrow, I feel exactly the same as you! I've been growing my hair for 4 years now and JUST hitting APL. I've had 2 set backs, but I feel my hair grows at a snails pace.
> 
> This year I rarely manipulated my hair, but I was still struggling with split ends. I have fine hair too so I ramped up the protein treatments; I thought they worked well for my hair until i realised I was still suffering from splits.
> 
> I've just switched to a more moisturising routine and rarely use protein now and S&D often and that has been the biggest change in retaining. Moisturising and getting rid of splits. They were the devil to my hair and prevented retention.



That's awesome that you found something that works. I may have to up my moisture then to every other day.


----------



## beauti (Dec 17, 2014)

*hi ladies. Will be taking mini twists out tomorrow and dc overnight. Will hide my hair in extension braids next week for the month of January. Let's grow*


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 17, 2014)

I have been at the gym a lot so today I plan to co wash with hello hydration.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 17, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> What does the hairspray inside wigs do?



I think its supposed to keep the wig from roughing up your own hair. I dont wear a wig cap


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 17, 2014)

OK. I think I'm starting the new year off with a sew in. I've been OD'ing on versatile sew in vids on YouTube and I think I got an idea of how I'm going to do it. I usually always do a closure so all my hair is braided up but I want to do something different. I hope it doesn't affect my leave out too much.

ETA: my pp shedding has finally returned to normal after about 3 weeks of craziness! Still have some thickness more on one side than the other but by May my hair will be juicy! (Lol! I'm claiming it!)


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> pregnancy wrecked havoc on my hair! And doing dumb crap like not detangling enough, and using cheap box color dyes has created some serious setbacks. Losing a patch of hair and cutting thick knots out is not what I'm here for!



Let me jump on this bandwagon too!  I never recovered from post partum shedding and post partum neglect. I lost touch and my hair took a seat wwwwaaaaayyyyyy in the back. I plan to return to my regimen that was working after I take these crochet braids out.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Dec 17, 2014)

I will be washing and doing the aphogee 2 step tomorrow and braiding back my hair to go under my wig & I'm in need of a new wig it looked good while it lasted


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> pregnancy wrecked havoc on my hair! And doing dumb crap like not detangling enough, and using cheap box color dyes has created some serious setbacks. Losing a patch of hair and cutting thick knots out is not what I'm here for!



My son made me look like a goddess and feel like poop my hair was lush well behaved and a dream. Then postpartum shedding kicked in and I was done for. I'm going to do better next year and hopefully yield some results


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 18, 2014)

Washed, conditioned with generic Joico K-pack and l.o.c. last night


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 18, 2014)

Trying to decide if I want to use heat for my LC or just do a pull and see.  I only use heat once or twice a year, so I'm not really concerned about damage.  I think what I'm really afraid of is being disappointed by my growth results.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay so I'm quitting this gnc vitamins. The shedding I've been experiencing since I started taking these is crazy. Makes me scared to start the manetabolism.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just an update I never did the aphogee 2step as I didn't have enough to do my whole head so I used ors hair mayonnaise and even though I deep condotioned my hair felt really dry


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 18, 2014)

[*]Current hair length - Full SL
[*]Relaxed
[*]Goal Month - July(Apl) Dec (BSL)
[*]Current Reggie and styling choices
I deep condition 1-2 times a week, I oil rinse after each wash, I m&s everynight and I now strech 16 weeks instead of every 6/7 months
[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
No heat and buns
[*]Post a beginning picture


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm sleeping in satin rollers tonight. I rolled from the roots to the ends so I can have loose waves in the morning

Eta end result


----------



## kupenda (Dec 18, 2014)

Took down my twists/braids (that are under my wig) to detangle, moisturize, and seal. I used Darcys Shea Butter and Henna Sooq Mimosa pomade to retwist and rebraid. Looking all kinds of juicy *flips twists*

In other news...im thinking about changing my regi a bit next year. Im kinda toying with the idea of using mud/clay instead of formal shampoo. So maybe twice a month use a cleansing conditioner and twice use a mud or clay based cleanser. I love bobeam's cocoa rhassoul but I havent ordered lately and im all out. I'll pick up a few of those soon


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 19, 2014)

Does anyone know whether shea nature's anti breakage masque is a moisturizing conditioner or a light protein? I'm thinking it is a mixture of both


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 19, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> Does anyone know whether shea nature's anti breakage masque is a moisturizing conditioner or a light protein? I'm thinking it is a mixture of both


I love this product. Its a mild reconstructor

Looking at the ingredient list,  it contains vegetable protein, bamboo extract, and pantheon plus biotin.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 19, 2014)

It has been raining nonstop since last night so I will definitely have to cover my hair outdoors. My next hair appt isn't until next week and I have to look presentable at work


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes on the head coverage for  rain. We've had  rain about 3 weeks with little breaks. Ordered a satin lined hat to see how I like. Worse comes  to worse will crochet braid a cpl weeks at a time til spring


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 19, 2014)

Detangled with v05 tea therapy then shampooed my hair. I tried shampooing out of the shower last week but this week I did it in the shower and it was a lot easier. 
DCing now with APGBP. Love this stuff. I will blow dry on cool next and I'm going to see how straight my hair can get. I might have to give in to heat tonight because I forgot I have somewhere to be in less than two hours smh


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 20, 2014)

Now i can finally join!!

Current hair length: shoulder length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: relaxed
Goal Month: Dec 2015
Current Reggie and styling choices: Stick to my regime...wigs!!!!
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Less heat 
Post a beginning picture


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 20, 2014)

Finally. I put in my twists. The only bad part is that I wish I would have blown out my hair. By the time I realized how fuzzy they looked I was in the front and tired.... so I just finished. I will probably have to redo ones that look bad. I will look more closely in the morning. Hopefully they are OK overall or else they are coming out


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 20, 2014)

Your hair looks nice and healthy Queensheba88


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 20, 2014)

I know I am so late to trying this product but I am in love with oyin hair dew. Can't wait to see how my hair feels in a week so I can declare it as a staple. I'm going to try their juices products next.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 20, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I know I am so late to trying this product but I am in love with oyin hair dew. Can't wait to see how my hair feels in a week so I can declare it as a staple. I'm going to try their juices products next.



Hair Dew is the business!


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 20, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I know I am so late to trying this product but I am in love with oyin hair dew. Can't wait to see how my hair feels in a week so I can declare it as a staple. I'm going to try their juices products next.



I was late too. I wanted to get a liter next time but Target has free shipping today so I ordered through them. If you wanted more free shipping until midnight.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 21, 2014)

DCing with Silk Elements MegaSilk. I have a little irritation on my scalp from where my half wig sits. Im going to remove the back combs and start greasing that part of my scalp to prevent any future issues

ETA: Much better results this time around with Silk Elements. It must have been the heat. I'll stick with that. Abt to grease my scalp with Liquid Gold Tea-Coco Butter, as its thicker than Green Magic and more slippery, less "fragrant" (read: odorous), and cuz I just haven't used it in a few days.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 21, 2014)

Gave my hair major love this weekend.  Hard core aphogee treatment and deep conditioning.  I did a length check and i;m doing pretty good.  will be braided & back in my wig in a few days.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 22, 2014)

Just co-washed with Herbal Essence Conditioner, now drying in two braids ... let's pray for a nice braid out tomorrow


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 22, 2014)

My twists actually look pretty good. Yay! Happy dance! !

I will just spray with rose/glycerin water while in twists. Deep condition before taking them out. I'm thinking of replacing them with marley hair in about 2 weeks


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 22, 2014)

Back from vacay so I will update the list later this morning


----------



## beauti (Dec 22, 2014)

*sooo...i change my mind  I will straighten my hair for the holidays. Can't wait to see my length. I bc'ed in June to about ear length.*


----------



## naija24 (Dec 22, 2014)

throwing my hair in the ring. 

Current Length: SL
Hair: I'm not doing a big chop, but I don't consider myself natural. IDK lol
Goal Month: I'd like to be at APL in the back by June
Current Reggie: Wash weekly, Prepoo with JBCO, DC with heat, Airdry for 20 minutes, then blowout with heat, Straighten with one pass.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL: no trims, bun most of the week, MS daily with heavy butters
Post a beginning picture: I'll post my beginning picture this weekend!!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 22, 2014)

Today ends the laziness right here and now. I've been wearing nothing but wigs and not caring for my hair. My hair has been neglected and so disgusting, but I will wash today b/c it is my company dinner Christmas party tonight with my boyfriend as my date. Gotta look bomb.com!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 23, 2014)

Tons of compliments from the besties on my new 'do! I'll pick up another one of her next month, and Im still thinking about getting the Kinky Curl Out unit from Fingercomber. My hair is doing well underneath, but I may try out a wig cap or baggy underneath. My hair doesnt feel quite as juicy as I'd like.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay ladies I ordered some Burmese deep curly in 18in, 20in, & 22in with a 16in closure from one of the ladies on BHM who is a stylist that was going into business to start selling hair. Please dont ask me for prices as she does have a price list and I was interested solely in this hair. I will include her info below if you'd like to inquire. Anyway I placed my order on Nov 14th and she had an issue with her wefter which she did give me options. I chose to wait for my hair as the pictures she sent me of previous hair was beautiful. She was very professional the whole time and kept me updated on my order. I love superb customer service. I'm so glad I waited. She made me a stunningly gorgeous unit out of the hair I ordered. When I tell you ladies this hair is bomb I mean it is bomb. Of course I'll give another review once I wear the hair and see how it behaves. I cowashed the hair when I rcvd it with suave hemuctant moisture con and used a tiny bit of shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie then let it air dry a little before diffusing. The curls are just breathtaking. I cannot explain it in other way. Anyway pics below are of the hair wet after cowashing and then the last two is the hair dry and me with it on. Sorry for the no makeup face but I was too excited. The stylist info is Chevel Johnson anf her email address is [email protected] 
I'm telling you that you wont be disappointed in this hair. 



View attachment 289887



View attachment 289889



View attachment 289891



View attachment 289893



View attachment 289895



View attachment 289897


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2014)

That hair is ****** gorgeous HairPleezeGrow!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> That hair is ****** gorgeous HairPleezeGrow!



Thanks Pretty!  I absolutely love it


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2014)

Today's blowout. My longest layer is touching the top of my brastrap  I should be able to officially claim Bsl by March/April.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay ladies I ordered some Burmese deep curly in 18in, 20in, & 22in with a 16in closure from one of the ladies on BHM who is a stylist that was going into business to start selling hair. Please dont ask me for prices as she does have a price list and I was interested solely in this hair. I will include her info below if you'd like to inquire. Anyway I placed my order on Nov 14th and she had an issue with her wefter which she did give me options. I chose to wait for my hair as the pictures she sent me of previous hair was beautiful. She was very professional the whole time and kept me updated on my order. I love superb customer service. I'm so glad I waited. She made me a stunningly gorgeous unit out of the hair I ordered. When I tell you ladies this hair is bomb I mean it is bomb. Of course I'll give another review once I wear the hair and see how it behaves. I cowashed the hair when I rcvd it with suave hemuctant moisture con and used a tiny bit of shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie then let it air dry a little before diffusing. The curls are just breathtaking. I cannot explain it in other way. Anyway pics below are of the hair wet after cowashing and then the last two is the hair dry and me with it on. Sorry for the no makeup face but I was too excited. The stylist info is Chevel Johnson anf her email address is [email protected]
> I'm telling you that you wont be disappointed in this hair.



Really dang pretty. Looks great on you too.

Actually identical to my DD's hair, a silky type 3a. Wait. Lemme go play in her hair real quick


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Today's blowout. My longest layer is touching the top of my brastrap  I should be able to officially claim Bsl by March/April.



Your hair is beautiful and yes you are very close!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Really dang pretty. Looks great on you too.
> 
> Actually identical to my DD's hair, a silky type 3a. Wait. Lemme go play in her hair real quick



Thanks! Lucky daughter you have!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 23, 2014)

Tonight's Hair Shenanigans:
-spritz with Oyin Juices and Berries
-take down and redo twists with bask Silk and Honey Latte
-massage scalp with Green Magic

Currently under 2 plastic caps to baggy while I watch harry potter!


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 24, 2014)

I wanted to pop in and wish everyone a safe and merry Christmas. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> I wanted to pop in and wish everyone a safe and merry Christmas. Happy Holidays!!!



Happy Holidays!    You ladies have a great day


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! Been moisturizing my hair daily since my last hair wash. I'm currently wigging it with my new wig I bought last week. <Sings Snoop: "I love it.."


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas ladies


----------



## kupenda (Dec 25, 2014)

My family called me Solange for Christmas lol. Hope you guys are having fun! The festivities are over for me, so I just got in a little while ago. Cowashed with Miss Jessies, a few minutes with Hairveda Acai Phyto, and the rest of my shower with Yes To Carrots conditioner. Gonna air dry about 80 %, detangle/moisturize with bask Silk and Honey, seal with Liquid Gold Tea Coco butter, and go back in my Solange wig tomorrow!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 26, 2014)

Anybody here wearing crochets?  How long do you keep them in and what's your maintenance regimen?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> Anybody here wearing crochets?  How long do you keep them in and what's your maintenance regimen?



I'm not wearing them but I do them on ny sister and girls. I usually only leave them in 3 weeks to a month bc i use synthetic hair and it doesn't last long especially how crazy they all sleep and the hair mats like crazy. Anyway when I do their braid downs I apply a leave in, oil and sealer bc I dont wash their hair until the 3 week mark. I do use a light oil like jojoba or almond on their scalp to make sure it doesnt get dry. If I could leave the crochets in longer I would wash their hair /scalp once a week.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm not wearing them but I do them on ny sister and girls. I usually only leave them in 3 weeks to a month bc i use synthetic hair and it doesn't last long especially how crazy they all sleep and the hair mats like crazy. Anyway when I do their braid downs I apply a leave in, oil and sealer bc I dont wash their hair until the 3 week mark. I do use a light oil like jojoba or almond on their scalp to make sure it doesnt get dry. If I could leave the crochets in longer I would wash their hair /scalp once a week.


I'm so glad you have experience with crochet braids. I've been wanting to do them, but I've been afraid. My last installation of box braids with synthetic hair caused some of my hair to be sliced through. I understand that box braids and crochet braids are different. I'm concerned with inadvertently cutting my fine hair with the synthetic hair. Is there a certain brand of hair you use? Do you have any YouTube videos you would recommend?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> I'm so glad you have experience with crochet braids. I've been wanting to do them, but I've been afraid. My last installation of box braids with synthetic hair caused some of my hair to be sliced through. I understand that box braids and crochet braids are different. I'm concerned with inadvertently cutting my fine hair with the synthetic hair. Is there a certain brand of hair you use? Do you have any YouTube videos you would recommend?



Since you're braiding all the way to the ends with box braids can you use the oil while braiding and making sure your hair is really coated and moisturized so it isnt ruff on your hair? I dont know of any YT videos but look for ones with great comments and suggestions. Also were your braids big or small?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got done clarifying and deep conditioning my hair, I'm so love with my hair right now


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Since you're braiding all the way to the ends with box braids can you use the oil while braiding and making sure your hair is really coated and moisturized so it isnt ruff on your hair? I dont know of any YT videos but look for ones with great comments and suggestions. Also were your braids big or small?



Thank you! I'll make sure that my hair is moisturized use oil when I try to crochet. My braids were small but not quite micro. I found one source black women hair on YT. I'll keep looking though. I don't want to box braid my perimeter. That's where my finest strands are, and it's less dense. I want to try a style that is like a short bob. Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 27, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> Thank you! I'll make sure that my hair is moisturized use oil when I try to crochet. My braids were small but not quite micro. I found one source black women hair on YT. I'll keep looking though. I don't want to box braid my perimeter. That's where my finest strands are, and it's less dense. I want to try a style that is like a short bob. Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help.



traceedeebee, by no means am I an expert (this is my 2nd time having them) but I will share that moisturizing your hair heavily before cornrowing will be beneficial. You have access to your scalp which makes it easy to oil. Both stylists blow dried me first.  I used marley hair the first time....You have to recurl it like every week. I currently have water wave hair which mimics a twist out to me and I just shake-n-go every morning.  I did a search on yt and pinterest to find style suggestions.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> traceedeebee, by no means am I an expert (this is my 2nd time having them) but I will share that moisturizing your hair heavily before cornrowing will be beneficial. You have access to your scalp which makes it easy to oil. Both stylists blow dried me first.  I used marley hair the first time....You have to recurl it like every week. I currently have water wave hair which mimics a twist out to me and I just shake-n-go every morning.  I did a search on yt and pinterest to find style suggestions.



Great advice!


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 27, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> traceedeebee, by no means am I an expert (this is my 2nd time having them) but I will share that moisturizing your hair heavily before cornrowing will be beneficial. You have access to your scalp which makes it easy to oil. Both stylists blow dried me first.  I used marley hair the first time....You have to recurl it like every week. I currently have water wave hair which mimics a twist out to me and I just shake-n-go every morning.  I did a search on yt and pinterest to find style suggestions.



What does water wave feel like? I have Marley hair and it's coarse. I was just watching chocolate tresses after her install. I think that was her name. I believe she used the same hair. I'm all about shaking and going. Once I remove these mini braids, I'll need another low maintenance style. Can you wet the hair? I'm worried about my sweating from working out. I also get a scalp build up after 5 days, but I can get more jojoba for oiling my scalp. I'll have to cleanse my scalp to remove, or I'll be one itchy girl.

I'll come up with a pre and during regimen. That way I can share it with you guys for your input. Is that ok?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Okay soooo I don't know what I'm doing wrong but my grays never turn a brown they always turn golden copper. I've even used more indingo to henna ratio but it still isnt working. Ah well guess I jist have to deal with the color it gives me lol.

Anyway here's the pics of ny hendigo. No different than they way it usually looks. All the color is result from my hendigo of my grays. My hair is not dyed  and that should give you an idea of how much gray I have lol. For some reason though I have more gray in the front and sides than the back....



View attachment 290421



View attachment 290423



View attachment 290425



View attachment 290427



View attachment 290429



View attachment 290431


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 27, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> What does water wave feel like? I have Marley hair and it's coarse. I was just watching chocolate tresses after her install. I think that was her name. I believe she used the same hair. I'm all about shaking and going. Once I remove these mini braids, I'll need another low maintenance style. Can you wet the hair? I'm worried about my sweating from working out. I also get a scalp build up after 5 days, but I can get more jojoba for I oiling my scalp. I'll have to cleanse my scalp to remove, or I'll be one itchy girl.
> 
> I'll come up with a pre and during regimen. That way I can share it with you guys for your input. Is that ok?



It's not heavy on my head...Still synthetic though. Has more of a shine to it than Marley. (Not me in pic)



I haven't tried to wet this but my sis in law does...She has deep twist hair by freetress.  Use a no rinse shampoo if worried about irritation. Sure you can come up with regimens, I may use them too ;-)


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay soooo I don't know what I'm doing wrong but my grays never turn a brown they always turn golden copper. I've even used more indingo to henna ratio but it still isnt working. Ah well guess I jist have to deal with the color it gives me lol.
> 
> Anyway here's the pics of ny hendigo. No different than they way it usually looks. All the color is result from my hendigo of my grays. My hair is not dyed  and that should give you an idea of how much gray I have lol. For some reason though I have more gray in the front and sides than the back....
> 
> ...


Your hair is pretty! I didn't know what shade hendigo put on hair. My friend is from India. She gave me a mix, and I was afraid to use it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> Your hair is pretty! I didn't know what shade hendigo put on hair. My friend is from India. She gave me a mix, and I was afraid to use it.



Thanks! You should try it out you may like it.

Eta- i dont use it for the coloring effect but for the other properties like strengthening. It just so happens I have ton of gray so I benefit from the dye deposits.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 27, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> It's not heavy on my head...Still synthetic though. Has more of a shine to it than Marley. (Not me in pic)
> 
> View attachment 290477
> 
> I haven't tried to wet this but my sis in law does...She has deep twist hair by freetress.  Use a no rinse shampoo if worried about irritation. Sure you can come up with regimens, I may use them too ;-)



Now, I like this hair. I've been researching on the internet but didn't see that one. I'll have to make a trip to BSS store to see if I can find it. I would cut the back, though. It's odd that I'm growing my hair out when I prefer for nothing to be on my neck. I never know when a personal summer will engulf me 

Oh, I don't know if you'd like what I come up with. I'm a planner, though. If I don't have one, I feel out of sorts. I don't restrict myself to following them, but I to have one...just in case. 

Pre-cornrow
Pre-poo
Shampoo with Neutrogena T Sal(removes all build up from my scalp)
Deep condition with my Cantu DC (steam for 30 & under a conditioning cap for an hour)
Light rinse
Wrap with t-shirt for 5 minutes
Thoroughly detangle, apply leave in if needed, seal with JBCO mix and braid my hair into 12 to 16 braids to dry
Once dry, I'll see how stretched my hair is. Typically it's close to blow out stretched. If not, I'll blow it out.
Then cornrow my hair.
Install hair

During(cleanse)
No rinse shampoo(need to check out) or dilute my Dr Bronner's Tea Tree castille soap in a squirt bottle and apply to my scalp.
If I use Dr Bronner's, I'll need to rinse my scalp the same way 2-3 times
Dilute my leave in with oil and water in squirt bottle and apply to cornrows
Massage and seal with JBCO mix.

Maintenance
Apply leave in mix and jojoba oil during the week
Massage

What do you think? Too much...too little?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks! You should try it out you may like it.
> 
> Eta- i dont use it for the coloring effect but for the other properties like strengthening. It just so happens I have ton of gray so I benefit from the dye deposits.



I'll make it one of my 2015 experiments. If it strengthens hair, then that will end my quest for a protein product.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Detangling is the devil!  I think I can retain more length by detangling an plaiting my hair in the middle of my DC process.  I have tried this for my last three wash days and it's a keeper.  I rinse with my hair in plaits and then take down the plaits and finish with a Twistout or WNG.  After the detangle, it doesn't seem to matter which leave-in or styler I use, my hair is soft and cooperative.  I am going to straighten for a length-check at the start of the year and see if my theory works for me.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm in! 
Current length:







What I plan on changing: Doing Aphogee 2 step protein treatments every 6-8 weeks and wigging 100% until December 2015.

Regimen: Shampoo and deep condition with moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. apply olive or argan oil, leave ins, braid and wig. That's all. Trim as needed.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 27, 2014)

My relaxed ends are notttt happy with the heat I have been using. I'm so glad the holiday party season is over. I'm going back to braid outs as my "going out" style. I just wish I could get them to last more than one day. 
Off to search some threads for tips...


----------



## beauti (Dec 27, 2014)

*hi ladies. Went ahead and straightened my hair after prepooing overnight. Used grape seed oil as heat protectant. Hair is silky soft. Will maintain at least two weeks. This is my official starting length. Think I'm gonna claim SL. I won't straighten again till June and hopefully by then will be APL...
*


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello
traceedeebee I love crochet braids as a low maintainance protective style. I've used both water wave and marley hair. I prefer the water wave /bohemian braid for simple ease. I rarely styled this hair and just let it do its thing.
It feels lovely and light the first few days. Then the hair begins to 'clump' a little more but still looks good. I'd keep mine in for up to 4 months at a time (I know! Don't judge lol). When it starts to get a little matted, I'd just cut those bits out.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 28, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hello
> traceedeebee I love crochet braids as a low maintainance protective style. I've used both water wave and marley hair. I prefer the water wave /bohemian braid for simple ease. I rarely styled this hair and just let it do its thing.
> It feels lovely and light the first few days. Then the hair begins to 'clump' a little more but still looks good. I'd keep mine in for up to 4 months at a time (I know! Don't judge lol). When it starts to get a little matted, I'd just cut those bits out.



 Hi! No judgement here. I think it's awesome that you can get four months out of a style.  Your crochet braids are gorgeous! I was reading on another thread that water wave was good. I like the looser curl look to it. Do you have any issues taking it down after wearing it so long? What do you wear over your hair at night? Thank you so much for sharing! I'm preparing my list so I can do this in January. When you install what is the distance between the hair?


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 28, 2014)

Starting pics.  First pic before trim, last two after trim.  Pics taken 12/28/14


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 28, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Starting pics.  First pic before trim, last two after trim.  Pics taken 12/28/14



charmtreese,

Your hair looks thick and healthy!


----------



## trclemons (Dec 29, 2014)

charmtreese

Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2014)

traceedeebee said:


> Hi! No judgement here. I think it's awesome that you can get four months out of a style.  Your crochet braids are gorgeous! I was reading on another thread that water wave was good. I like the looser curl look to it. Do you have any issues taking it down after wearing it so long? What do you wear over your hair at night? Thank you so much for sharing! I'm preparing my list so I can do this in January. When you install what is the distance between the hair?



Thank you No, as long as I'm not rushing (or creating a mess in the first place). They are really easy to take down by either slipping off the knot or cutting out. 
I sleep in a silk head scarf almost every night but this I something I have done for years and doesn't change when I'm in a PS.
Sounds obvious now but make sure to only tie hair around your braid. I started too far forward on one braid and when it came to the take down it tangled to the point I cut the piece out in frustration. I decided to give them a break after that but I love them and lived in them for a good year or more.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2014)

traceedeebee I usually do smaller canerows at the front and around half the amount of larger cane rows in the back. I will try to post old braid pattern pics (in my old phone) with it half done.


----------



## hairqueenny (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello All!  I would like to join this challenge for 2015

Current Length: Grazing APL 
Hair: Natural
Goal Month: Full APL by March & BSL by Dec Reggie: Hair is usually braided under a weave as protective style. Wash every other week, DC under dryer. Moisturize braids every few days 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL: I plan to wear my hair out more often in between weaves to DC and massage scalp
 Post a beginning picture: Sorry I was wearing a dark shirt but here's my current progress


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 29, 2014)

List is updated!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 29, 2014)

Today's wash and go with just Tresemme flawless curls creme and ecostyler argon oil one...my hair is crazy...its a looser curl in the front and sides. It has this patch in the crown that annoys the heck out of me...ugh and it's fine and thin. Oh did I mention the grays lol...Sigh okay enough first 3 pics of wet hair and last 3 dry. 



View attachment 290901



View attachment 290903



View attachment 290905



View attachment 290907



View attachment 290909



View attachment 290911


----------



## ckisland (Dec 29, 2014)

Soooo my products plans are probably going to change because 1) one of my goals for 2015 is to budget, cut expenses, and save save save and 2) I just gave my own homemade mixes a try and my results are just as good as when I use AO or Giovanni  .

So now I have to build a new routine, but I ain't about brewing junk . I'm sticking with multi-purpose and edible products: bentonite clay, acv, yogurt, honey, mayonnaise, bananas, and flaxseeds. I just need to build a routine around these concoction


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I am officially joining this challenge.
1. SL
2. Relaxed
3. I would like to reach my goal in April 2015 which will be my 1 year anniversary of my HHJ.
4. My current Reggie was co-wash weekly, DC weekly with both protein for 15 mins and a moisturizing DC for an hour, M&S daily but that is about to change.
5. I am now in a weave and will be adopting the weave regimen from the hide your hair challenge until April.
6. Post a beginning pic:


----------



## TheNDofUO (Dec 30, 2014)

Everyday I love my hair more and more.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

TheNDofUO said:


> Everyday I love my hair more and more.



So pretty 

10 char


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2014)

I guess I will take my braids down today and wash my hair, so I'm not rushing tomorrow. I will do my DD's hair too.


----------



## iLurk (Dec 30, 2014)

Was just looking for this thread. I guess I'm in this too til I can finally touch bsl

    Current hair length - APL
    Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Relaxed
    Goal Month - Still aiming for March/April
    Current Reggie and styling choices - Hiding my hair 
    What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? - Still trying to narrow down what isn't working. 
    Post a beginning picture


----------



## kupenda (Dec 30, 2014)

Last night I prepooed, shampooed, and lightly blow dried my hair. Spritzed with Oyin Juices, added Shea Moisture Manuka Honey conditioner and put my ends in a sandwich baggy to wear to work today. Does anyone still baggy? Im trying to protect my hair and retain as much growth as possible.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been watching transitioning videos on YouTube and now I'm feeling a bit discouraged. How do so many people have that much hair at 1 year post? A good 50% of my relaxed ends have broken off already. I may need to start protective styling again and not just bunning because I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 30, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I've been watching transitioning videos on YouTube and now I'm feeling a bit discouraged. How do so many people have that much hair at 1 year post? A good 50% of my relaxed ends have broken off already. I may need to start protective styling again and not just bunning because I must be doing something wrong.



I'm 8 years natural struggling to get to APL while I see someone who big chopped to a cue ball last week with bra strap a year later


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2014)

I haven't washed my hair yet! I detangled my hair, added some coconut oil, and put a plastic cap on.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 30, 2014)

Here are my current length check pics. Shooting for APL by Dec. I'm 1 year post relaxer now.. BC'd 7 months ago.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I haven't washed my hair yet! I detangled my hair, added some coconut oil, and put a plastic cap on.


  ok I just shampooed, and now I'm about to get under the dryer and dc.


----------



## beauti (Dec 30, 2014)

*i miss my curls  think I will wash my hair *


----------



## trclemons (Dec 31, 2014)

kupenda said:


> Last night I prepooed, shampooed, and lightly blow dried my hair. Spritzed with Oyin Juices, added Shea Moisture Manuka Honey conditioner and put my ends in a sandwich baggy to wear to work today. Does anyone still baggy? Im trying to protect my hair and retain as much growth as possible.



 Me.  I baggy almost every night and it has helped me with retention and maintaining moisture.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 31, 2014)

JudithO said:


> Here are my current length check pics. Shooting for APL by Dec. I'm 1 year post relaxer now.. BC'd 7 months ago.



JudithO. You're  natural again?  I remember your YouTube videos and all the help in the naturals struggling thread. I still have my struggles with my 4c hair but I've learned to accept them. Mainly that my hair is going to spilt and get ssk, but I search and destroy regularly to keep on top of them.  

Can I ask, why you've chosen natural again? I'm asking because although I'm not considering relaxing I would still like your experience of having one and maintain straight hair.

I'm thinking of ways to keep my hair stretched that will help with the splits.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 31, 2014)

I was just thinking yesterday about my sisters hair. It's bsl even though she gets it blown out and flat ironed twice a month. I get my hair flat ironed twice a month and it'll start breaking and splitting -_- I can never win. 

I'm still stuck at shoulder length. It didn't grow much this last year; it grew a ton the year before. I think the only difference is that I was taking vitamins most of 2013. I know I have a iron deficiency but dang. My body is so stinking fragile. 

This year, I'm going to take my vitamins regularly and see if we get more growth in the end. I only noticed it at the end of the year, so I didn't realize that there may be a connection

Something had got to give. I've been natural forever


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm on my own personal hide my hair challenge. I will document my progress though. I need to get a couple of more wigs for the coming year. Even if I reach my goal, it won't look right to me until I cut it even. Growing out an asymmetrical haircut is tough! I have cut my hair twice like that last year and this year. I won't do that again.  My hair is still under recovery. It is much more healthier though. Let's see what progress I will make by the spring!


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm ordering two lace fronts (glue less) from Ali express once I narrow my choices down. I know I want shoulder length bob wigs


----------



## trclemons (Dec 31, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm on my own personal hide my hair challenge. I will document my progress though. I need to get a couple of more wigs for the coming year. Even if I reach my goal, it won't look right to me until I cut it even. Growing out an asymmetrical haircut is tough! I have cut my hair twice like that last year and this year. I won't do that again.  My hair is still under recovery. It is much more healthier though. Let's see what progress I will make by the spring!


You should come on over and join the "Hide Your Hair 2015" challenge.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2014)

trclemons said:


> You should come on over and join the "Hide Your Hair 2015" challenge.


  I don't feel like posting a pic! I wanna just join! Lol sounds crazy right! I could use my default last relaxer touch up pic?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2014)

kupenda said:


> Last night I prepooed, shampooed, and lightly blow dried my hair. Spritzed with Oyin Juices, added Shea Moisture Manuka Honey conditioner and put my ends in a sandwich baggy to wear to work today. Does anyone still baggy? Im trying to protect my hair and retain as much growth as possible.



I started intensively baggying my hair in September. I started as a means to grow in a bald spot that was completely smooth for the longest time. I do MHM as a main regimen. When baggyin, I have been using KCKT diluted with water. I tend to keep the bag on at all times unless I am washing my hair. I recently started massaging my head and using JCBO- although I'm still trying to find a good place for this within my regimen. My spot is now officially hairy.


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Dec 31, 2014)

[*]Current hair length : between SL and APL 
[*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning : transitioning
[*]Goal Month : APL by June 2015
[*]Current Reggie and styling choices: wash hair once a month deep condition once a month oil scalp and moisterize hair as needed flat iron hair once a month
 Trim every 3 months
[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? More protective styling
[*]Post a beginning picture


----------



## trclemons (Dec 31, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't feel like posting a pic! I wanna just join! Lol sounds crazy right! I could use my default last relaxer touch up pic?


Don't let the picture stop you.  Just come on over...


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 31, 2014)

Ladies, here are my starting pics

Current hair length: shy of APL
Hair: Natural
Goal: Full APL by July '15


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 31, 2014)

My starting pics: I didn't get my blow out yet but those pics will be coming when it happens. Will probably do an install around the end of January or early February.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 31, 2014)

Funmi I think you are  APL.  If your hair was straightened  I think it would be past APL. Nice hair.


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 31, 2014)

NefertariBlu said:


> Funmi I think you are  APL.  If your hair was straightened  I think it would be past APL. Nice hair.



I agree. I think you are already apl


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2014)

I did a search and destroy today. This is the last beneficial trimming day of the year according to Anthony Morocco.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am back ladies!
I reached bsl but had to cut off 4" of damaged ends,  so I am back at the starting line.
Keep up on those trims/dustings ladies. Don't be like me!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 1, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I'm preparing my list so I can do this in January. When you install what is the distance between the hair?





AbsyBlvd said:


> traceedeebee I usually do smaller canerows at the front and around half the amount of larger cane rows in the back. I will try to post old braid pattern pics (in my old phone) with it half done.



A pic of my typical braid pattern.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you! HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2015)

Yesterday's hair and I str8end it last night for a different look today.


----------



## iLurk (Jan 1, 2015)

You look great HairPleezeGrow


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow You look so gorgeous I could puke *puts prescription sunglasses over green eyes*


----------



## Sweetie123 (Jan 1, 2015)

Current hair length - shoulder length. 
Relaxed
Goal Month - November. 
Current Reggie and styling choices - wigs with braids underneath. 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - LOC method, finger detangling and cowashing. 
Post a beginning picture.


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2015)

*HairPleezeGrow that's how you bring in the new year! *


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2015)

*got a homemade protein dc marinating in my hair under this diy steamer*


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh my HairPleezeGrow you are beautiful. Great color lipstick too


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been M.I.A, but I will have you know I've been wigging it since last week. Being lazy I've just spritzed my hair with my tea concoction and reached for my sisters Hemp grease (which I love) and just braided my hair and did the GHE method.

At the moment, I'm torn as to what I should purchase. I have two carts: 1 from Annabelle's Perfect Blends with 3 items a) Infused Oils Hurry Up Grow b) Ayurvedic Infused Oils and c) White Chocolate Mousse Moisture Intense Mask. Second cart is from hennasooq.com with the 300g of Sukesh Ayurvedic Powder and Cocoveda Hair Oil. I don't need all this oil now. What to do...what to do??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2015)

Leo24Rule. What products are you the lowest on?   -Or-  Who did you purchase from last? Answering one of those questions(internally if you'd like) may help you decide which to choose. This is coming from a person who still uses Eeny Meeny Miney Moe to help choose lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww thank you ladies...I just love y'all!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> Leo24Rule. What products are you the lowest on?   -Or-  Who did you purchase from last? Answering one of those questions(internally if you'd like) may help you decide which to choose. This is coming from a person who still uses Eeny Meeny Miney Moe to help choose lol



Agreed and I  just busted out laughing from the Eeny Meeny Miney Moe lol!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 1, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> @Leo24Rule. What products are you the lowest on? -Or- Who did you purchase from last? Answering one of those questions(internally if you'd like) may help you decide which to choose. This is coming from a person who still uses Eeny Meeny Miney Moe to help choose lol


 
Thank you for that. Makes sense where you're going here.

*Lowest: absolutely have no DC on hand. Does anyone know of a herbal recipe? If not I will be buying Annabelle's Perfect Blend White Chocolate Mousse Moisture Intense Mask 
*Oils: I have coconut oil, apricot oil (a corner), grapeseed oil, mustard oil, jojoba oil, and tea tree oil.
*My recent purchases include 2 wigs, a faux bun, faux braiding hair, and shea butter.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2015)

Leo24Rule *puts hand on your shoulder* *Looks you in your eyes* You know what to do. *gently guides you to APB*


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 1, 2015)

whosthatcurl lol  I really didn't know. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 1, 2015)

Just bought online with 30% off from Annabelle's Perfect Blends the Hurry Up and Grow Infused Oil and White Chocolate Mousse Moisture Mask


----------



## kupenda (Jan 1, 2015)

Massaged my scalp with Green Magic after taking down my braids. Very happy hair. I will sleep in a baggy and wash tomorrow. Hopefully my conditioner will be here


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2015)

I moisturized with Silk touch cream and put my hair in a bun. I think I'm going to put a rinse on my hair tomorrow.


----------



## naija24 (Jan 2, 2015)

Washing my hair tomorrow. Will dc while doing cardio tomorrow.


----------



## ronie (Jan 2, 2015)

Started taking phyto phytophanere supplements. Lord, please don't let this make me shed.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 2, 2015)

My hair is still really straight from my blowout and flat iron last Sunday.  Part of me wants to wash and DC my hair this weekend like I normally do, and the other half wants to enjoy my straight hair for a while longer.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 2, 2015)

My SD is here. I think im going to have a standing monthly order with Silk Dreams. Maybe one Vanilla Silk, and one other moisturizing conditioner. Plus one Mocha Silk every other month or so. Ive hot enough to get me through March for sure. I'll see how my hair is doing after this wash. All I know for sure is that I am going to be happy as hell this time next year as my hair is creepingon BSL. Ive got about bout 5 to 6 inches between BSL and APL. Cursed genetics


----------



## JudithO (Jan 2, 2015)

NefertariBlu said:


> JudithO. You're  natural again?  I remember your YouTube videos and all the help in the naturals struggling thread. I still have my struggles with my 4c hair but I've learned to accept them. Mainly that my hair is going to spilt and get ssk, but I search and destroy regularly to keep on top of them.
> 
> Can I ask, why you've chosen natural again? I'm asking because although I'm not considering relaxing I would still like your experience of having one and maintain straight hair.
> 
> I'm thinking of ways to keep my hair stretched that will help with the splits.



NefertariBlu

So sorry... I'm just seeing this post. Yes, I am natural again!! I thoroughly enjoyed being relaxed, and got to my goal length (WL), but went through post partum shedding and lost the majority of the volume in my hair + since I had gotten to my length goal, I wanted a new challenge. 

I know how to retain all my length while relaxed but not as a natural head so I need to learn that. Kinda like, I want my decision on whether or not to be relaxed vs natural to truly be a preference and not only because I only know how to be one or the other. 

Finally, I dont know... I feel like I quit on a lot of 4c's out there that were still struggling.. Like if I can get my 4c hair down to a perfect science with care and retention... I can relax knowing that I have contributed my bit to the 4c natural hair community... lol...


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 2, 2015)

Aww JudithO you didn't quit on us lol. Your tips really helped! I'm understanding my hair A LOT more now, but I search and destroy to keep on top of the splits. I don't remember dealing with splits when I was relaxed, but then again I never really paid that much attention to my hair.

Maybe I'm noticing it more because I'm always looking at my hair.

Your hair hair grows super quick! You got to WL fast. Meanwhile I've just arrived at APL at 4 years of growing :-/


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 2, 2015)

I twisted my hair for the first time in a looooooong time DH is so funny every time he walks by he rubs my head or tells me my hair looks great 

Your son pooped on the floor 
Oh that sucks, your hair looks really nice though 

Sir


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 2, 2015)

As of yesterday started 2015 on a good note by:
a) Finishing the last of my Biotin Bottle
b) Taking a multi-vitamin
c) Massaged my scalp for 4 mins
d) Started the 30-day squat challenge


----------



## iLurk (Jan 2, 2015)

Got my new wig tell me what yall think. I haven't cut the lace off yet cause i'm still debating on if I want to keep it. If I do gonna cut a couple inches off don't really like super long wigs.

i just woke up when it was delivered so i naw ain't showing my face


----------



## ronie (Jan 2, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Got my new wig tell me what yall think. I haven't cut the lace off yet cause i'm still debating on if I want to keep it. If I do gonna cut a couple inches off don't really like super long wigs.  i just woke up when it was delivered so i naw ain't showing my face


I like it a lot. I love long hair, so I wouldn't cut. I would be afraid to mess with layers too. My durn edges won't let me wear wigs.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm washing my hair tonight so I'll update with pics later.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Got my new wig tell me what yall think. I haven't cut the lace off yet cause i'm still debating on if I want to keep it. If I do gonna cut a couple inches off don't really like super long wigs.
> 
> i just woke up when it was delivered so i naw ain't showing my face



I love it...you better not cut that gorgeous wig!!!!


----------



## iLurk (Jan 2, 2015)

okay okay i won't cut it.  gonna take some getting used to for me though cause i usually wear wigs that are around bsl. this one is about waist length on me


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 3, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow,

I'm so mad at you. Not only are you beautiful, but you have gorgeous hair!:notworthy


----------



## jade998 (Jan 3, 2015)

Current hair length
Shoulder length after a big cut last year to remove an old relaxer. Switched relaxers last year and the old one had evidently spoilt my hair

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Texlaxed with silk elements mild for 15mins

Goal Month
December, ideally on the way to BSL

Current Reggie and styling choices
Weekly condition with Giovanni products
ACV rinse every 2 weeks
Deep condition once a week, overnight on a Friday if sat morning is free

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?
No more direct heat, just roller setting at the moment
MSM 1000g each evening

Post a beginning picture
Will post a proper hair lenght check at my next wash, but here is where I am.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2015)

I just realized that my pic didn't show up. erplexed 

Anyway here's my starting length attached


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 3, 2015)

I just want to take down my protective hair style of Princess Leia and scratch my scalp with a comb and wash. Within a few hours later today, I may be going to the mountains for the rest of the weekend (it's like a 45 min. drive away). I'm not trying to catch a cold with all that snow up there. Job #1 resumes Monday and Job #2 on Tuesday. Ain't no way!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> HairPleezeGrow,
> 
> I'm so mad at you. Not only are you beautiful, but you have gorgeous hair!:notworthy



Aww thank you Penne! My wigs give me life girl lol.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 4, 2015)

Just came from having breakfast with my beau. Today taking care of me and my hair. Gotta start off not only 2015 in the right direction, but the work week to come as well.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 4, 2015)

October 2014:    

  

January 2015:   
  

Colored my hair blonde end of Oct. So this is like 2 months of growth. I got about an inch or so. My nape started at the very top of my collarbone. I use my tat to measure my nape. I'm inching toward the bottom of the heart again, yay.


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jan 4, 2015)

I took a pic of the front of my hair for my starting pic also so this pic will replace the previous pic I posted a few pages back.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 5, 2015)

For those who moisturize everyday how's your hair on wash day: still silky, soft, or dry and matted?

I either need to co-wash mid week or change my sealant.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 5, 2015)

^^^ it took me a long time to find out what works best for my hair when it came to moisturizing and sealing. So when I take down my hair, its soft and shiny


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 5, 2015)

My hair is soft if I moisturise my hair everyday .. If I leave it a few days it takes a few days for my hair to get back to its usual self


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 5, 2015)

I have to rebraid my hair every 2-3 days. This ensures I moisturize and seal my hair every 2-3 days.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 5, 2015)

Any 3C hair types in here? If so, what's your hair regimen?


----------



## beauti (Jan 6, 2015)

*I'm back to wearing my wash and go puffs for now. Will rethink braiding my hair some other time*


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2015)

beauti Your hair is gorgeous. I love your hair pics


----------



## beauti (Jan 6, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @beauti Your hair is gorgeous. I love your hair pics



*wow thank you! your hair is gorgeous too! *


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2015)

beauti Thank you


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 6, 2015)

list updated and all new challengers are up


----------



## kupenda (Jan 6, 2015)

So...I just did a length check annnndd I think I may be approaching BSL. Something must be wrong. Not all of my hair, just my looser texture. Its about a 3a/3b and hangs farther than the rest of my hair. Makes wash n go's look reeeally stupid. Maybe that Green Magiv is working. Either that or SO is really bad at length checks :/


----------



## ronie (Jan 7, 2015)

kupenda said:


> So...I just did a length check annnndd I think I may be approaching BSL. Something must be wrong. Not all of my hair, just my looser texture. Its about a 3a/3b and hangs farther than the rest of my hair. Makes wash n go's look reeeally stupid. Maybe that Green Magiv is working. Either that or SO is really bad at length checks :/


kupenda
Green magic is really all that. If it didn't make me she'd do much, I would still be using it. Anything on my scalp make me she'd like crazy.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 7, 2015)

I did a mild protein treatment on my hair last night and im back in love with my hair this morning..... we were going through a rough patch, when she needs her protein she gets really disrespectful


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 7, 2015)

I am currently in a weave until the 28th of Feb ladies, I figured since they got me to SL so easily they will get me to APL as well. We'll have to see since I've never had that length before and it also doesn't help that I have such broad shoulders. It's funny how I see people with BSL hair say their hair is 12-13 inches and some of mine is also that length but I'm still at SL lol!


----------



## yakuria (Jan 7, 2015)

So someone told me mousse is really good for curling your hair or adding waves when pressed without reverting it. MAN I've been having a fields day!!! Love my mousse. Pics Attached.  Ahem, excuse the PJ's. For the first one I used flexi rods, second was a braid out, and third is just straight. I used Vigorol Mousse (with Argan Oil Super hold).


----------



## kupenda (Jan 7, 2015)

I MUST GET MY HANDS ON THAT KINKY STRAIGHT FINGERCOMBER UNIT! AHHHHH!

That is all


----------



## yakuria (Jan 7, 2015)

kupenda said:


> I MUST GET MY HANDS ON THAT KINKY STRAIGHT FINGERCOMBER UNIT! AHHHHH!
> 
> That is all



Oh wow!! I just checked out there website. Some REALLY nice stuff. I know what I'm doing next pay day!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 9, 2015)

kupenda said:


> So...I just did a length check annnndd I think I may be approaching BSL. Something must be wrong. Not all of my hair, just my looser texture. Its about a 3a/3b and hangs farther than the rest of my hair. Makes wash n go's look reeeally stupid. Maybe that Green Magiv is working. Either that or SO is really bad at length checks :/



Im using green magic too. Its only been a week. Your post is giving me hope.


----------



## beauti (Jan 9, 2015)

*I'm being sooo lazy! My hair is desperately in need of washing and I'm pretending like I don't hear her!  today, today....*


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm really enjoying their puddings, creams, and hair and body Butta! I've been using them to keep my moisturized using the LOC method.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been so hair lazy...my natural hair has been in flat twists since I got my wig. I'm just really enjoying my wigs and feels good to not obsess over my real hair. I just cowash, dc, and m&s and put the twists right back up every week. I actually got bored with the color so I did a not so ombré to it which you will see in the first 2 pics. I didnt like the way it came out it looked too brassy to me bc I forgot to use a toner so I went back in with an ash blonde to tone and it looked horrible lol. It turned the blonde a grayish undertone color. And the curls dropped significantly. I was so mad at myself for that foolishness. I went to BSS and bought aphogee 2 step and did that to it and bought a brown semi and it didn't take well at all. I also bought aphogee 2 min recon to do during the week. I will do the 2 step weekly and see if it'll rectify my curls. Anyway I went back in with what I originally used to get the blonde and turned it somewhat back just not as bright. I could kick myself for this foolishness lol. First two are the first blonde and the others are toned down I think. It doesn't look bad but I'm kicking myself bc everyone kept telling me the first color looked fine but I could see what I didnt like. Sorry so long and I'm sure y'all are tired of my pics but gues what...I don't care lol.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 9, 2015)

I cant decide if I want to wash and retwist my hair tonight or wait to do it tomorrow. If I dont, I'll just massage with Green Magic and spritz with Juices. I guess tomorrow is better. Idk. Ugh.

I'll at least set up my stuff to prevent more procrastination. I'll cowash with MJ Creme de le Curl, oil rinse with coconut or camellia oil, and DC with Vanilla Silk covered in Design Essentials oil under the dryer. Likely do Mocha Silk on my leave out, followed by Juices and BASK Silk and Honey and Oyin BSP

ETA:Shampooed my leave out with a little Snooth as Silk, dc'ing without heat with Silk Elements MegaSilk.  Will do the rest of my hair on Sunday. Maybe...


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 10, 2015)

I think it's time for mini twists again!!!


----------



## beauti (Jan 10, 2015)

*HairPleezeGrow I love it! Please don't stop posting pics. So do you have some hair left out and you put it in flat twists? I want a wig now! *


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2015)

beauti said:


> HairPleezeGrow I love it! Please don't stop posting pics. So do you have some hair left out and you put it in flat twists? I want a wig now!



Thanks beauti...i have very little hair out and i mean very little that i just slick down with some edge control. All of my hair is in flat twists.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> A pic of my typical braid pattern.


Thank you! I like the pattern you chose. I'll go shopping next weekend for my supplies. I'm taking my mini braids down now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 10, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Thank you! I like the pattern you chose. I'll go shopping next weekend for my supplies. I'm taking my mini braids down now. Thanks for your help!



Thank you. You are welcome


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 11, 2015)

I need some help. I want to get this protective style done, but I don't know anything about braids. How long would something like this last? 
My hair isn't long so I would be adding hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't like my recent wash day. Next time, I will make sure I have time to do it. And now I gotta wash and detangle in sections. New growth is starting to kick in.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 11, 2015)

Today is wash day....trying to think of what to do to my hair for the week.

Watching the cowboys with aogpb conditioning my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 11, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I need some help. I want to get this protective style done, but I don't know anything about braids. How long would something like this last?
> My hair isn't long so I would be adding hair.



Not really sure


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I need some help. I want to get this protective style done, but I don't know anything about braids. How long would something like this last? My hair isn't long so I would be adding hair.


  I say a week at the most.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 11, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I need some help. I want to get this protective style done, but I don't know anything about braids. How long would something like this last?
> My hair isn't long so I would be adding hair.



The ladies I know with this style said at least 3 weeks depending on how your edges hold up.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 11, 2015)

*le sigh* 

I have a section in my crown that broke off a bit this past year. The Green Magic and half wigs are intended to help rectify this situation. So far, it's working pretty well. The section is growing. But this sulfur is making it even more dry than it usually is. Im gonna have to start moisturizing twice a day


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 11, 2015)

kupenda said:


> *le sigh*
> 
> I have a section in my crown that broke off a bit this past year. The Green Magic and half wigs are intended to help rectify this situation. So far, it's working pretty well. The section is growing. But this sulfur is making it even more dry than it usually is. Im gonna have to start moisturizing twice a day



Sorry this happened. That's good to hear something is working for you. Yes please up your moisture if your hair is feeling dry.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 11, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I say a week at the most.


Oh no, I hope not!


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 11, 2015)

gvin89 said:


> The ladies I know with this style said at least 3 weeks depending on how your edges hold up.


3 weeks sounds like a good amount of time. I wonder how much something like this would cost.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 11, 2015)

Did my 3rd wash with my bentonite clay, acv, and oil regimen tonight, and I'm having mixed feelings about it. I love that my scalp and hair get clean without feeling stripped, and I love the definition I get, but my hair texture is changing and becoming more wispy. I'm also getting a tad bit more breakage than I was when I was using my Giovanni condish. My homemade products aren't giving me enough moisture, and I loved how plump Giovanni made my hair . Imma buy a bottle of Giovanni and keep it moving .

Here's my length check and comparison

10/29/14




Today: 01/11/15


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 11, 2015)

My hair and I have really been getting along lately, I changed my regimen slightly and I've noticed a lot less breakage and more moisture retention.... here's a shot of her airdried, I'm 3 weeks post


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jan 12, 2015)

Mini twists!!













I did a good set this time. I spritzed with water, applied olive oil, and then used a little bit of kinky curly gel to make the twists. I'll probably keep them in until valentines day.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 13, 2015)

Very nice! I need to re-do my twists on Thursday

I ordered the wig from Aliexpress and it should be here by the beginning of February. I got the glue-less lace front hoping it will hold up for at least a good 6 months to a year. I can alternate between twists and PS with the wig


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

[USER=56427 said:
			
		

> ckisland[/USER];20992641]Did my 3rd wash with my bentonite clay, acv, and oil regimen tonight, and I'm having mixed feelings about it. I love that my scalp and hair get clean without feeling stripped, and I love the definition I get, but my hair texture is changing and becoming more wispy. I'm also getting a tad bit more breakage than I was when I was using my Giovanni condish. My homemade products aren't giving me enough moisture, and I loved how plump Giovanni made my hair . Imma buy a bottle of Giovanni and keep it moving .
> 
> Here's my length check and comparison
> 
> ...



Why did you decide not to use a conditioning step with the bentonite clay? I'm sure you said earlier but I missed it.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Why did you decide not to use a conditioning step with the bentonite clay? I'm sure you said earlier but I missed it.



I've done the bentonite clay and followed up with a DC, and I actually didn't like it any of the times I've tried it. For some reason conditioning afterwards leaves my hair less moisturized than if I just leave my hair alone. I tried this before using a moisturizing condish, and I thought my hair just didn't like the bentonite clay 

But last night I used ACV to cleanse, and conditioned with my whipped cocoa butter (warmed up), and my hair is so soft!!!! I think I need to only do the bentonite clay 1-2x a month only, and I need to ease up on the ACV . I think I may be closing my cuticles too much. I don't know why I haven't done a HOT, but I'm making this my main DC again .


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2015)

If I don't do my sew in soon I'm afraid I  will cause breakage... I'm sooo lazy with it because it is too cold to wear it how I want to wear it. My wash days have been awesome and my hair has been soooo soft but all these pics by HairPleezeGrow is giving me serious hair envy! Work it girl!


----------



## kupenda (Jan 13, 2015)

Moisturized and sealed my flat twists beneath my half wig last night. They still feel soft and smooth. Im looking forward to wash day this weekend


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 13, 2015)

ckisland said:


> Did my 3rd wash with my bentonite clay, acv, and oil regimen tonight, and I'm having mixed feelings about it. I love that my scalp and hair get clean without feeling stripped, and I love the definition I get, but my hair texture is changing and becoming more wispy. I'm also getting a tad bit more breakage than I was when I was using my Giovanni condish. My homemade products aren't giving me enough moisture, and I loved how plump Giovanni made my hair . Imma buy a bottle of Giovanni and keep it moving .  Here's my length check and comparison  10/29/14  Today: 01/11/15


That is some nice growth there, lady!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 13, 2015)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> My hair and I have really been getting along lately, I changed my regimen slightly and I've noticed a lot less breakage and more moisture retention.... here's a shot of her airdried, I'm 3 weeks post



PerfectlyFlawed, what did you change and how did you come to that decision?  Was it look and feel or just on a whim?


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 13, 2015)

So I just finished flat trusting the front if my hair (successfully this time)...They are actually "decent for the public". I have the hardest time positioning my hands to twist or cornrow my own hair.  The back is 2 stand twisted. I actually did it on dry hair which was a first for me...hair still shrunk though.

I used JC N&S on my scalp and QB AOHC mixed with ATHB on my hair as a heavy moisturizer/sealant.

I hope to perfect the flat twist so I can try twist outs.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 14, 2015)

Updating list tonight


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 14, 2015)

I was hoping to get my hair care and regimen in full swing buy purchasing some products from Annabelle's Perfect Blends and I'm just HOT, HOT, HOT!
I placed 2 orders on different days on the first week in January(1st & 3rd) and have yet to receive my products. 4 items to be exact when the store promises to be shipped within 7-10 business days. I don't think I'll be ordering from them  I feel ripped off...:mob:


----------



## kupenda (Jan 14, 2015)

Leo24Rule
 But its only been nine business days...


----------



## kupenda (Jan 14, 2015)

I officially have too much hair to get much more use out of a single jar of 8 ounce conditioner. I have to order two jars if I want a full month of deep conditioning. Im not even secretly upset abt spending more money. Just happy to be making progress


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2015)

Sooo my hair came in from Her Hair Company and it's gorgeous. It's the straight in 18, 20, 22, & 24 with a 16in closure I believe. I was going to add some color to it like one of these two videos below but I'm not so sure anymore. This hair is stunning. This is the longest hair I've ever gotten. I believe my full lace I got 3 years ago was like a 20 or 22in. Anyway I made a full wig out of it and just figuring out what I'm going to do to it. Here's the videos that are inspiring me to color. Here are my pics. Please dont talk about my no make up and fat lol
Did I already show you this video? I either want to color my hair like this 
http://youtu.be/Fz_dbJxDRQM
Or like this
http://youtu.be/fT7wz2-tI6g


View attachment 293357



View attachment 293359



View attachment 293361



View attachment 293363


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 14, 2015)

My hair is feeling really dry after my roller set. The smoothness is holding up well though. I'm going to buy some DCs this weekend and I am keeping the receipts. My biggest mistake in this journey is keeping products that don't work.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 15, 2015)

1. Current hair length
My hair is growing in layers. When pulled, the front reaches my top lip and the back reaches my collar bone. 
2. Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed 
Natural
3. Transitioning Goal Month
Dec 2015 for at least my lower layers to reach APL.
4. Current Reggie and styling choices
No heat. MHM at least once a week, unless I am doing Intensive GHE (my longest stint so far has only been 2 weeks. Wigs are my current PS and I do large canerows underneath.
5. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?Post a beginning picture. I don't plan on changing much as most of my routine is brand new. I've dusted my ends (unstretched) since joining this challenge and will do this as necessary.
I will post a beginning pic soon. Always forget to take one on wash day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2015)

My hair is doing well despite the air being cold and wet almost daily. I have been moisturizing with Neutrogena silk touch cream and I sealed with argan oil. 

I get my hair done again in about 2 weeks so I am in maintenance mode with my blowout. I cross wrap nightly and I usually bun during the day.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 15, 2015)

kupenda discounting weekends I counted 10 days including the first January 1st & 2nd. If business was closed the first week of January then 8 days. I just didn't think it would take so long.

Anyhoo...I received confirmation. So, I feel better now.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 15, 2015)

gvin89 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed, what did you change and how did you come to that decision?  Was it look and feel or just on a whim?



It was partially because of moisture retention and partially laziness, I started cowashing/washing nightly and I now deep condition my hair while im in the shower 1x-2x week, I put the deep conditioner on, clip it up, wash my body, then rise it out. I also do a mild protein treatment one a week (in the same fashion as I do the deep conditioner except with a plastic cap). Those small changes helped with breakage, my hair is alot softer, less disrespectful and now I only spend about 3-4 hours a week on my hair.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 15, 2015)

Since I'm out of a moisturizer and trying to experiment with perfecting my hair regimen. Heck I don't know what I'm doing...I'll admit that! I used some of my sisters Pink Styling Lotion...(shhh) Yep, I went back to the old school method there. And then I applied Hemp grease on top, braided my hair in a ponytail, and baggied overnight.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 15, 2015)

I was in a rush yesterday and my bed was awful, so I used my Giovanni condish. 
Yep I picking up another bottle this weekend  . Giovanni is my beau-thang  . My hair is so soft and not frizzy 

I think I might put some small or mini twists in this weekend. I need a change of pace.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2015)

Okay guys I just couldn't do the dark hair so I colored it. Heres a pic of the hair this morning very dark and the rest I'm sure you can tell it's been colored lol...oh and I'm loving wigging it so much! I get to play around with the extensions and do things I would not do to my natural hair if I still wanted to keep it. It's so much easier to put on my wig and go. My hands are out of my head so even better. Only oil my scalp at night and dont touch my head until wash day.



View attachment 293433



View attachment 293435



View attachment 293437



View attachment 293439



View attachment 293441


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 15, 2015)

Seriously?!? HairPleezeGrow I'm about to place an order.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> Seriously?!? HairPleezeGrow I'm about to place an order.



Lol girl and the hair is still uber soft. I even forgot to dc it after washing lol I know cray cray. I'll overnight dc it in a week.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 15, 2015)

I attempted my first blow out and sorta flat iron today. It was aight lol. Im going to touch up the crown tonight and wear my hair straight again tomorrow. In a bun. Im not interested in leaving my hair exposed to this cold

ETA Im not so sure Vanilla Silk is good for my hair anymore. This is the second time ive gotten lack luster results, even after using heat and letting it sit overnight. Ugh


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 15, 2015)

Current hair length:  *back* - APL, *sides* - almost APL, *front* - past bottom lip

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural

Goal Month: december - figure i'll play it safe.  hoping to be BSL in back and APL in the other parts. 

Current Reggie and styling choices:  currently wearing mini twists (my own hair) and will continue to wear this style for as long as i can stand it.  will be deep conditioning once a week and condition washing once a week.  loc method moisturizing. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? stop being lazy lol.  be consistent.  

Post a beginning picture:  i will post a picture when i take these twists out.  dont know when that will be.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 16, 2015)

I haven't touched my hair not once this week , as I am suffering from tonsillitis so I am literally stuck in bed but I hope to give my hair some loving next week when I feel better .


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2015)

jasmyne14 said:


> I haven't touched my hair not once this week , as I am suffering from tonsillitis so I am literally stuck in bed but I hope to give my hair some loving next week when I feel better .



Aww sorry to hear hun...hope you feel better soon!

Eta- and yes tackle that head when you're up to it


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 16, 2015)

jasmyne14 said:


> I haven't touched my hair not once this week , as I am suffering from tonsillitis so I am literally stuck in bed but I hope to give my hair some loving next week when I feel better .


  feel better.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 16, 2015)

I used heat last night smh. I need to go to heat rehab. But my hair did look amazing though since it had been roller set earlier this week and I used my curling wand. I picked up some Aussie moist 3 minute so I'm going to give it a try some time this weekend.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you ladies , Im dreading seeing the state of my hair. I know it's going to be as dry as the desert


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 16, 2015)

I want to join this challenge.

Current hair length: My longest layer is grazing my collarbones.

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural, heat trained, heat-damaged, whatever you wanna call it but those straight ends are not budging till I reach BSL.

Goal Month: Let's say December 2015 I want to be past APL. Maybe not BSL yet but past APL.

Current Reggie and styling choices: I DC/shampoo once a week, sometimes cowash in the middle of the week if i sweat a lot in the gym. I typically wear weaves maybe 75% of the time. When I am not in a weave, my styling choices vary, but it's usually a wet bun, a flexirod set, or flatironed hair that can easily be put in a bun. Frankly, I retain well with heat and my ends look great after going almost 2 months with a regimen of DC'ing and flatironing weekly. My regimen is pretty much the same in a weave: DC/shampoo once a week.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Stay in weaves as much as possible. Easiest way to retain length and remain cute for me. 

Post a beginning picture: I will have to wait until I take down my weave, so i can do this in 4 months. I will look through my phone to see if i have one, but i doubt it. i'm such a different person this time around (shaved my head almost 2 years ago), i barely check my length like that.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 16, 2015)

jasmyne14 said:


> I haven't touched my hair not once this week , as I am suffering from tonsillitis so I am literally stuck in bed but I hope to give my hair some loving next week when I feel better .


 
While your resting up to get better why don't you have someone do your hair (mother, sis, friend, cousin)? Get well soon!


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jan 16, 2015)

Because everyone was either at work or too busy and they don't want to go near me while I'm sick , in case they get ill themselves but it's ok I'll manage


----------



## kupenda (Jan 16, 2015)

Just bought the Beautiful Textures Manageability System. We shall see...


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 17, 2015)

I've just finger detangled my hair about to embark on a round of MHM. Here's my length check starter pic:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought a full lace unit from one of the ladies here for my sister for her birthday. It came in the mail and its beautiful. I colored the wig black at the roots and lighter on the rest (original color is a 2 but my sis hair is a black 1b). Anyway i threw some loose wand curls in it. Anyway I just tried it on her last night but just as a fitting. I really didn't do any leave out or blending yet.



View attachment 293675



View attachment 293677



View attachment 293679



View attachment 293681


I also finished up a wig I was working on that I was waiting for the closure to come in. Bought the hair and closure from aliexpress.  Its a wavy texture. I custom colored this hair as well. Here's pics of me constructing the wig few weeks ago when I got the hair and colored it.  


View attachment 293683

And then yesterday when I completed the unit with closure. I threw some tighter wand curls in it as well.



View attachment 293685



View attachment 293687


I hve one more unit to make using the ivy flipover method on top as I donot have a closure for. This is a curly hair that I colored as well.



View attachment 293693



View attachment 293695




View attachment 293689



View attachment 293691

Eta- last pics not in order. The pics of me is the unit I finished last night. It saved in wrong spot.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 17, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I bought a full lace unit from one of the ladies here for my sister for her birthday. It came in the mail and its beautiful. I colored the wig black at the roots and lighter on the rest (original color is a 2 but my sis hair is a black 1b). Anyway i threw some loose wand curls in it. Anyway I just tried it on her last night but just as a fitting. I really didn't do any leave out or blending yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! You have a gift.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Awesome! You have a gift.



Thank you...and I did some purple lips with the wavy hair I wanded lol...


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok here are my starting pics...finally









Shrinkage is the devil...


----------



## ronie (Jan 17, 2015)

I started taking sundown natural garlic pills.


----------



## ronie (Jan 17, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you...and I did some purple lips with the wavy hair I wanded lol...


Love the purple lips.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 18, 2015)

ive had these minitwists in for a whole 7 days already...well, tonight it'll offifcially be 7 days lol

ive been moisturizing/sealing the ends both in the am and pm.  trying to keep those ends hydrated and protected.  ive been wearing them down for the most part. so i really need to stay on top taking care of the ends.

been alternating as i am doublebutter cream and shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie for moisture...and using a mix of castor, olive & coconut oils.  

gonna condition wash and deep condition probably tomorrow.  i would do it tonight, but im going to the city and wont be back until late and doubt ill feel like it lol.  no work tomorrow, so, thatll be fine.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 18, 2015)

ronie said:


> I started taking sundown natural garlic pills.



How's that working?  Are you liking them?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 18, 2015)

ronie said:


> Love the purple lips.



Thanks ronie


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

Was supposed to flexirod my hair but 3 of my kids were sick. Was in ER all yesterday they all have the flu smh...ugh pray for us please.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 19, 2015)

My new wig should be at home waiting for me when I get back.

I'm going to wash, deep condition and trim my ends and cut off the heat damaged areas and test her out


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Was supposed to flexirod my hair but 3 of my kids were sick. Was in ER all yesterday they all have the flu smh...ugh pray for us please.



Oh my prayers are with you we all had the flu/strep tango in our house from Christmas night until last week. It was hell


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Was supposed to flexirod my hair but 3 of my kids were sick. Was in ER all yesterday they all have the flu smh...ugh pray for us please.



Aww man. Best you and for your family's health HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> Oh my prayers are with you we all had the flu/strep tango in our house from Christmas night until last week. It was hell



Thanks girl...yeah my oldest son first got sick then my two youngest. My two older girls are yet to get it thank God. Hoping they find some relief soon.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Aww man. Best you and for your family's health HairPleezeGrow



Thank you hun! I feel a sore throat coming and I can't afford to get sick! Smh


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Was supposed to flexirod my hair but 3 of my kids were sick. Was in ER all yesterday they all have the flu smh...ugh pray for us please.



Oh no!  All 3?  So sorry to hear this....nurse mommy to the rescue.  Pray they recover and you don't catch it.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought my supplies to do my crochet braids. The two beauty supply shops near my house didn't have Freetress. There were a couple more that I could have gone to, but I was too lazy Friday. I did find Model Model Water Wave so I'll try it out this weekend. I flat ironed my hair out of frustration last week and it has held up despite my working out 5 times a week so I'm letting it roll another week. After my evening jog Friday, I'll wash my hair and get it ready to braid.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yesterday I had my hair in a puff with 2 flat twists in the front for a lil flare.  It's the first time I've worn a puff with a ponytail holder.  It was cute though. I plan to experiment with rods next.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

gvin89 said:


> Oh no!  All 3?  So sorry to hear this....nurse mommy to the rescue.  Pray they recover and you don't catch it.



Girl I know and I have 5 so my oldest 2 daughters didnt catch it. I pray they don't and I don't.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I bought my supplies to do my crochet braids. The two beauty supply shops near my house didn't have Freetress. There were a couple more that I could have gone to, but I was too lazy Friday. I did find Model Model Water Wave so I'll try it out this weekend. I flat ironed my hair out of frustration last week and it has held up despite my working out 5 times a week so I'm letting it roll another week. After my evening jog Friday, I'll wash my hair and get it ready to braid.



Cant wait to see your hair girly!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

gvin89 said:


> Yesterday I had my hair in a puff with 2 flat twists in the front for a lil flare.  It's the first time I've worn a puff with a ponytail holder.  It was cute though. I plan to experiment with rods next.



What no pics? I love puffs


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What no pics? I love puffs



I know right??!?!?  I didn't even take a pic.  I got to do better with that.  I will try to reproduce!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 19, 2015)

Ladies I am currently in a very bad weave so can't share pics but I'm happy cos the lady who installed it was very careful with my hair and not many people see me since am still on maternity leave so I don't care very much.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been having some really good hair days recently thanks to roller setting. I think it may be too much manipulation for my transitioning hair though so I'm still on the hunt for a go to style.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Was supposed to flexirod my hair but 3 of my kids were sick. Was in ER all yesterday they all have the flu smh...ugh pray for us please.


I will keep you guys in my prayers. I hope everyone gets better soon!:Rose:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I will keep you guys in my prayers. I hope everyone gets better soon!:Rose:



Thank you trace.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you hun! I feel a sore throat coming and I can't afford to get sick! Smh



Noooo! Dang it! You will not get sick you will not  get sick you will not get sick!

Get to the doc today if you can and get FluMist a or tamiflu. It will knock it out or lessen the effects but you have to take it with the  first tickle in the throat or its too late.

Yoy will NOT get sick!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Noooo! Dang it! You will not get sick you will not  get sick you will not get sick!
> 
> Get to the doc today if you can and get FluMist a or tamiflu. It will knock it out or lessen the effects but you have to take it with the  first tickle in the throat or its too late.
> 
> Yoy will NOT get sick!



Lol thanks girl.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow hang in there honey prayers for all of y'all.

Trying out a new style since I'm tired of my little top knot. Was also having problem with small broken ends but I figured out the problem. No more dry combing and I need to be more gentle. Get a little bit of hair and start acking cray cray!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 19, 2015)

huh...so i realized that the hair in the front of my head is actually past my chin and not just past my bottom lip like i think i put in my info for this challenge.  i had no idea hahaha.  so yay to that.  

today marks day 8 with my minitwists.  i cleansed with witch hazel, baking soda and hot water in a spray bottle last night.  it seemed to do a pretty good job at getting all the oil and stuff out of my hair...i could see the dirtiness in the sink.  ewwww...then i deep conditioned with hair chemist macadamia oil deep repair masque.  i love that dc.  it's great for me.  LOC moisturized using the water from my dc rinse, castor, olive & coconut oil mix and as i am doublebutter cream .

now, i've got my twists pinned to stretch them back out a bit.  

my hair has been feeling really good lately.  keeping great moisture levels.  i had really gotten lazy and wasnt really getting the moisture i needed.  wasnt buying proper dcs or moisturizers.  i think we're good now.  i'm well stocked LOL.


----------



## ForestRose (Jan 19, 2015)

Not a fan of extensions but I'm going to put my hair in havana twists next week after I bleach a small section of it on sunday. I hate sitting down for hours doing my hair so I'm hoping the twists won't take longer than 3 hours. Fingers crossed that I won't want to take them out straight away haha..

Hopefully the  protective styling will help it grow


----------



## kupenda (Jan 19, 2015)

My hair is fully straightened. Im not unhappy. But that dang section of super grow hair is a nuissance. Its longer  and hangs straight instead of poofing up a little like the rest. I like the gentle poof :/


----------



## ForestRose (Jan 19, 2015)

kupenda said:


> My hair is fully straightened. Im not unhappy. But that dang section of super grow hair is a nuissance. Its longer  and hangs straight instead of poofing up a little like the rest. I like the gentle poof :/


Aww. I find that straightening is such a hit and miss. I straightened mine yesterday and it was one of the best.. I don't know if I will ever get those results again


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> HairPleezeGrow hang in there honey prayers for all of y'all.
> 
> Trying out a new style since I'm tired of my little top knot. Was also having problem with small broken ends but I figured out the problem. No more dry combing and I need to be more gentle. Get a little bit of hair and start acking cray cray!



Thanks BG!


----------



## curls4daze (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm having a sudden increase in shedding, breakage and single strand knots. Ugh I don't think it is meant for me to have long hair...ugh. I need to fix my diet asap. That has been the only change I made. And today I tried an apple cider vinegar rinse. I don't know what is going on


----------



## ronie (Jan 19, 2015)

curls4daze said:


> I'm having a sudden increase in shedding, breakage and single strand knots. Ugh I don't think it is meant for me to have long hair...ugh. I need to fix my diet asap. That has been the only change I made. And today I tried an apple cider vinegar rinse. I don't know what is going on


That happens to me when I introduce too many new products too fast. What has worked for me:
Clarify. 
Go back to my tried and true staple products and regimen. 
Don't manipulate unless necessary. 
I usually get it under control by the second week. You can also add some garlic pills for the shedding. Good luck. I hope this is very brief.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 20, 2015)

Well my wig is not what I was expecting at all ughh


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 20, 2015)

ronie said:


> That happens to me when I introduce too many new products too fast. What has worked for me:
> Clarify.
> Go back to my tried and true staple products and regimen.
> Don't manipulate unless necessary.
> I usually get it under control by the second week. You can also add some garlic pills for the shedding. Good luck. I hope this is very brief.



Yes!  I realized an extreme increase in shedding for my dd and I. We both got trims but the shedding continued. I finally clarified, did an acv rinse, protein treatment, moisturizing deep conditioner, and a low manipulation style. I used our staple products and all is well now. Don't worry about me jumping on the pj bandwagon again!


----------



## kupenda (Jan 20, 2015)

Interview tomorrow. Straight hair in a bun. Chapstick. A smigde of mascara. Bare nails. Flat shoes (im tall). I think im ready


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 20, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Interview tomorrow. Straight hair in a bun. Chapstick. A smigde of mascara. Bare nails. Flat shoes (im tall). I think im ready


Good luck.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 21, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Interview tomorrow. Straight hair in a bun. Chapstick. A smigde of mascara. Bare nails. Flat shoes (im tall). I think im ready



Good luck!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2015)

My twistout was a fail so I'm rocking a wavy side pony today. Can u tell I'm an 80s baby?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My twistout was a fail so I'm rocking a wavy side pony today. Can u tell I'm an 80s baby?



Go 'head Lisa Turtle!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 22, 2015)

Finally did my set. Feeling a little better today. I didn't use any creams or gels as I wasn't doing a set to wear out as a style. My hair is going bavk in protective style mode. Just wanted to get a length check. Anyway I'm a very slow grower. The last lc was taken October 19th and I've done two 1/4inch dustings since then. This should give you an idea of my growth as its been 3 months. I invert and use NJoy oil almost nightly (at least 3-6 times per week I oil). Here's products I used and flexirods I used and my hair before rodding, after and takedown. Again first lc pic taken in October. 



View attachment 294505



View attachment 294507



View attachment 294509



View attachment 294511



View attachment 294513



View attachment 294515



View attachment 294517



View attachment 294519



View attachment 294521


----------



## ronie (Jan 22, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Interview tomorrow. Straight hair in a bun. Chapstick. A smigde of mascara. Bare nails. Flat shoes (im tall). I think im ready


Hope you get it kupenda.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 22, 2015)

Meet Tammi, much cheaper and a heck of a lot nicer than that hot mess from AliExpress


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 22, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> Meet Tammi, much cheaper and a heck of a lot nicer than that hot mess from AliExpress



That's cute!


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Jan 22, 2015)

1. SL
2. Texlaxed
3. APL by June 
    Full APL or close to BSL by December
(Its been taking me forever to get to APL. Hopefully I'm close enough to reach it this year and move onto other goals)
4. New Reggie: Plaits under glueless lacefronts, M/S everyday, pre-poo shampoo     
+ d/c 1x/month, hot oil treatment + cowash and d/c 1-2x/week. Aphogee green tea protein treatment 1x/week.
5. New reggie + protective styling and keeping up with my protein/moisture balance


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 22, 2015)

decided to try this whole inversion thing again.  i didnt make it the whole week the first time i tried.  heck, i think i only did it 2 days lol.  gonna try to do it all week this time around.

did 2 nights so far...if i can do it tomorrow, ive already bested myself haha

i tried a new conditioner ... onesta hydrating conditioner.  seems pretty okay.  i liked the way it felt going on and after rinsing  i will give it more time before deciding if i like it.

a few days until im on day 14 of these twists.  been a while since ive had twists in this long.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 23, 2015)

Prepoo'd with aohsr & coconut oil. Washing with jc moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. I plan to put chunky twists in. It's raining and cold....wish I could go to bed.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2015)

youwillrise said:


> decided to try this whole inversion thing again.  i didnt make it the whole week the first time i tried.  heck, i think i only did it 2 days lol.  gonna try to do it all week this time around.
> 
> did 2 nights so far...if i can do it tomorrow, ive already bested myself haha
> 
> ...



I tried inversion before for a couple of days but got lazy. Since Sunday, I've done it every night after a thorough head massage and as the week has gone on, it's seems to be less and less of a hassle. It actually feels good


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2015)

youwillrise said:


> decided to try this whole inversion thing again.  i didnt make it the whole week the first time i tried.  heck, i think i only did it 2 days lol.  gonna try to do it all week this time around.
> 
> did 2 nights so far...if i can do it tomorrow, ive already bested myself haha



I always get 2 or 3 nights done then fall off. I end up doing like 2 days every week because I forget!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2015)

Ugh I'm feeling lazy today, but I have to work in 2 hours. Not sure if I should wear a bun or a wig


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 24, 2015)

ive done 4 days of the inversion so far.  im almost done.  my skeptical self says it's not gonna work for me.  my other self says "dont put that energy into the universe" hahaha.  

eh.  we'll see.  it's not really a huge deal if it doesnt work for me, but i really...really hope it does


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 24, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay guys I just couldn't do the dark hair so I colored it. Heres a pic of the hair this morning very dark and the rest I'm sure you can tell it's been colored lol...oh and I'm loving wigging it so much! I get to play around with the extensions and do things I would not do to my natural hair if I still wanted to keep it. It's so much easier to put on my wig and go. My hands are out of my head so even better. Only oil my scalp at night and dont touch my head until wash day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! You make it look so easy. Both colors suit you.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry duplicate posterplexed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 24, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Beautiful! You make it look so easy. Both colors suit you.



Thanks trace! I watched YT videos on colors I liked and just went for it.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 25, 2015)

I moisturized my hair and put it in a bun with 2 flat twists in front. I tied it up before taking a picture so I'll snap one in the morning.

I did something different last wash session....finger detangled. I only used a rattail to part. I didn't lose a lot of hair. It actually forced me to take my time.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 25, 2015)

I know this is a length challenge but I also want to have healthy ends so I started doing a thorough dusting last night. I ended up trimming curl by curl (took me about three hours with my determined but tired self). 

I have a problem patch that is coming along nicely so I'm thinking my whole head is growing.

I plait it up in prep for my wig today. I will up my MHM routine this week so my hair will be out and free.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 25, 2015)

Crochet Braid status: The Glance Model hair I bought would not keep a knot. I tried it several ways and as I was working on a different one I could see the others loosening up. I'm not putting nail glue on the hair so I took them out. My hair is still braided. If I can find the freetress brand, then I'll try again. If not, I'll have to do something else for the week. There is a beauty supply store close to my job. I heard they carry freetress, but it goes quickly. I'm hoping they have what I need. I'm working out 6 days now, and I can't mess that up.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's my attempt at a flat twist bun


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 25, 2015)

^^Lovely @givin89 It turned out great!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 25, 2015)

decided to...neaten my twists after all.  i didnt completely re-do my whole head.  it looks much better now.  maybe this will be good to do every 2 weeks.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 25, 2015)

I found it!!! Unfortunately, I removed my braids. I didn't think that I would find the brand so I thought I better stay safe and do something else with my hair. I ended up up going to two stores. The one near my job had the freetress but not the exact hair or color that I wanted. On my way home, I decided to go to a beauty supply that I haven't been to in years, and they had it in the right color, too. I bought freetress go go curl. I'm happy now. I bought an extra pack just in case I mess up. 

Now I'm going to enjoy some tilapia and kale chips. Too lazy to cook veggies.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 26, 2015)

Today's wash n go pulled back into a pony


View attachment 294995



View attachment 294997



View attachment 294999


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 26, 2015)

Getting kinky twists installed right now...plan to keep them in through the end of March. My hair usually does very well in braids so I'm hoping for some growth.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been M.I.A for the last couple weeks, but I will say that I've been massaging my scalp daily, oiling my scalp every other day, oiling my hair shafts/and grease my ends every other day. 
The only thing is I was wigging it for a week and a half and just Thursday night I noticed thinning in my widow's peak area from my lace front. So since then I have been doing another protective style.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 27, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my official length check. The top 2 pics are from January and the bottom 2 today. I'm going to braif my hair back down and continue to wig it. I guess this can be my official pic for the start of this challenge for January as well.



Looking good. Beautiful waves.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 27, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> Looking good. Beautiful waves.



Thank you Trixie.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 27, 2015)

Besides helping my mom and sister by keeping up with their hair; I've started helping a 4B/C girlfriend of mine who has SL hair with a concrete regimen and products to buy


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 27, 2015)

been wearing my twists up in 2 flat twists since sunday.  will keep it like this until my condition rinse day (thursday), then i'll probably put it back up in the same style.  

almost forgot to invert yesterday, but then i remembered at like 1030pm haha.  so that got done.  today would be the 7th day.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 27, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Besides helping my mom and sister by keeping up with their hair; I've started helping a 4B/C girlfriend of mine who has SL hair with a concrete regimen and products to buy



That's awesome!


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 27, 2015)

I reached top of bsl. Washed and dc over the weekend. I also did mini twist that will stay in for two weeks. Haven't been on my washing through out the week, more like 1x biweekly. My hair doing well retaining so can't complain. I snapped this pic before I did twists


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 27, 2015)

Washed my hair today. Clarified with ACV/ cayenne pepper/ water. Cowashed and DCed for 1hr 30mins with Tea Tree Tingle and a hot towel/baggy. Used a clay mix of rhassoul, bentonite, cayenne pepper, honey and a splash of ACV  and let that sit for 1hr 30mins. 

After rinsing, I applied my leave-in and gel and blotted my roots with a t shirt. I'm hoping it dries enough so I can wear a puff tomorrow. Will probably be dry and looking full by next wash day smh.


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> I reached top of bsl. Washed and dc over the weekend. I also did mini twist that will stay in for two weeks. Haven't been on my washing through out the week, more like 1x biweekly. My hair doing well retaining so can't complain. I snapped this pic before I did twists



bluenvy
You have made amazing progress since your avatar picture was taken. You are doing a great job with your hair. Congrats on making BSL.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks so much ronie. I believe my daily bun protective style helps me get to where I want to be.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

Today's blowout


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 27, 2015)

I need to purchase some castor oil and oil my scalp on a regular basis. Also these edges of mine.

I was in a challenge to do this a few years ago and it thickened my fine hair considerably.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 27, 2015)

Man. Here I went rushing to bed after watching netflix thinking I was gonna spend a lil time with SO...this fool is so knocked that he even drooled on MY pillow! Ugh. I skipped a full m&s, scalp massage, and everything for him. Not getting up now. Just do it tomorrow I guess :/


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Man. Here I went rushing to bed after watching netflix thinking I was gonna spend a lil time with SO...this fool is so knocked that he even drooled on MY pillow! Ugh. I skipped a full m&s, scalp massage, and everything for him. Not getting up now. Just do it tomorrow I guess :/


Lolllll. I would wake him up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 27, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> I reached top of bsl. Washed and dc over the weekend. I also did mini twist that will stay in for two weeks. Haven't been on my washing through out the week, more like 1x biweekly. My hair doing well retaining so can't complain. I snapped this pic before I did twists



Yay!  

10 char


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Today's blowout



Lovely results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 27, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Man. Here I went rushing to bed after watching netflix thinking I was gonna spend a lil time with SO...this fool is so knocked that he even drooled on MY pillow! Ugh. I skipped a full m&s, scalp massage, and everything for him. Not getting up now. Just do it tomorrow I guess :/



Lol your SO and mine both. He's just snoring away. Ah well bed time for me


----------



## beauti (Jan 27, 2015)

* this is how my hair's been looking.  going back to work tomorrow so guess what I'm gonna do? Smooth the sides without redoing this bun. Yes, that's a bun, or rather, what's left of what was once a pretty decent bun. #PreludeToWashDay *


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2015)

I finally flat ironed my hair. I love my results but next time I'm getting a blow out.

Please excuse my mug. Being sick and standing all that time in the bathroom took a toll on my back.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 28, 2015)

Now that I'm hipped to these L part wigs, I think I'm going back to PSing with wigs. Thank you my darling fairy wig mother


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 28, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> I finally flat ironed my hair. I love my results but next time I'm getting a blow out.
> 
> Please excuse my mug. Being sick and standing all that time in the bathroom took a toll on my back.



Lovely results


----------



## ronie (Jan 28, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> I finally flat ironed my hair. I love my results but next time I'm getting a blow out.  Please excuse my mug. Being sick and standing all that time in the bathroom took a toll on my back.


Nice results. You are making good progress.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks ladies. Its been a struggle but I'm finally starting to see the results.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2015)

Wore my hair in a puff today. My first puff where the band didn't irritate me in some way by either squeezing the life out of my head or slipping off to create a pony 'puff'. Love my dry volume but alas, I am beginning my wash tonight.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 29, 2015)

Just checking in. This winter is wearing my scalp ragged and I dont have to time to wash my hair more than 1x a week. my hair itself has been fine it's just the flakes running through it driving me crazy


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 29, 2015)

DCed last night and completed my wash today. My roots are still wet/ damp. I've put it into 3 flat twists and baggied for bed.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2015)

Hopefully getting my hair braided into a beehive tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2015)

Wash n go from the other day. Didn't do anything to it just twist it up at night in 5 chunky twists. 

View attachment 295335


----------



## ckisland (Jan 30, 2015)

I've used Giovanni SAS condish about 6 times now, and I won't be repurchasing it. The Root 66 Max Volume condish is WAAAAAYY better for my hair . And it's weird, but my hair has reverted to looking and feeling exactly how it did when I was only using Bentonite clay, ACV, and oils. The main difference is that I could get more days out of my hair with my homemade reggie than using SAS 

I'm tried of my TWA again, so I might do a rollerset and flatiron if I have the time this weekend.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 30, 2015)

Getting some much needed tlc tonight. I gotta go back to my scalp massages. I stopped but idk why. My hair and scalp were loving me


----------



## ckisland (Jan 30, 2015)

I straightened my hair tonight, and . This was my best blowdrying and flatironing session ever!!! I followed the exact routine of a Youtuber I found, and the 4 hours it usually takes to do my hair got cut down to 2 hrs and 10 mins . All I used was sweet almond oil (like the YTer did), and that was the magic sauce!!!


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 30, 2015)

ckisland your hair grew fast! Did you use a heat protectant or leave in with the oil? Or just oil?


----------



## ckisland (Jan 31, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> @ckisland your hair grew fast! Did you use a heat protectant or leave in with the oil? Or just oil?


Thank you!!!!!   I didn't use heat protectant or leave-in. After I shampoo'd, DC'd, and rinsed, I rubbed through some sweet almond oil. Then I went on and blowdried and flatironed   .

I'm still excited about my hair, so I added a couple more pics. And I can do a PONYTAIL :superbanana:!!!!!!!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 31, 2015)

After my flat iron last month,  I haven't done anything to my hair.  I've just washed it and worn twists under a wig. Not really exciting at all.

I also hit experimenting with butters and I mixed up a nice avocado and cocoa butter mix. It keeps my hair so soft! I also use it on my body as it's good for dry skin.

I also found a JBCO  shampoo which is a nice alternative to my clay washes when I can't be bothered to do them.  It didn't clean my scalp how I want to so I'm going to stick to a sulphate shampoo on my scalp like I have been doing. 

I'm still finger combing and washing every two weeks. I will be alternating with twists and wigs. I really don't feel like doing my hair.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 31, 2015)

ckisland said:


> I straightened my hair tonight, and . This was my best blowdrying and flatironing session ever!!! I followed the exact routine of a Youtuber I found, and the 4 hours it usually takes to do my hair got cut down to 2 hrs and 10 mins . All I used was sweet almond oil (like the YTer did), and that was the magic sauce!!!
> 
> View attachment 295415
> 
> ...


Nice job.  What Youtuber did you watch?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2015)

ckisland said:


> Thank you!!!!!   I didn't use heat protectant or leave-in. After I shampoo'd, DC'd, and rinsed, I rubbed through some sweet almond oil. Then I went on and blowdried and flatironed   .
> 
> I'm still excited about my hair, so I added a couple more pics. And I can do a PONYTAIL :superbanana:!!!!!!!



Looks great!  Good job


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 31, 2015)

ckisland said:


> Thank you!!!!!   I didn't use heat protectant or leave-in. After I shampoo'd, DC'd, and rinsed, I rubbed through some sweet almond oil. Then I went on and blowdried and flatironed   .  I'm still excited about my hair, so I added a couple more pics. And I can do a PONYTAIL :superbanana:!!!!!!!



Who was the youtuber ckisland ?


----------



## ckisland (Jan 31, 2015)

trclemons said:


> Nice job.  What Youtuber did you watch?





Adiatasha said:


> Who was the youtuber ckisland ?



Her name is NaturallyReflected 
http://youtu.be/HvC228EDj6k

Her hair came out flawless


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2015)

ckisland said:


> Her name is NaturallyReflected
> http://youtu.be/HvC228EDj6k
> 
> Her hair came out flawless



Her results are flawless


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 31, 2015)

Her hair came out great as well. I just started using this butter (pic attached) and it says to use to straighten hair. I'm skeptical, but I might give it a try. I need to straighten to trim my ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm still here! Nice progress ladies! I relaxed my hair and it is totally texturized! I wanted to roller set, but maybe another day. I'm going to have to get a corrective in a few months. I'm going to blow dry and flat iron tonight and wear a bun until wash day.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 31, 2015)

Hiiiiii  

i'm new (but BEEN lurking) and i'm up for the challenge! 

Current Length: 
APL

Hair: 
natural & bottom half is dyed.

Goal Month: 
June

Current Reggie: 
wash, condition, light protein (bi-weekly), DC, bun, M&S, and let it air dry every week. GHE every day.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL: 
Same routine as above, but I wont be bunning... i'm going to have my hair braided under a wig instead. I'm also going to co-wash as often as I can and dust every 3 months. 

Post a beginning picture: 
please excuse the dirty mirror lolol..


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know why I can attach two pics?smh I flat ironed my hair. Excuse the naked face.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 31, 2015)

Too tired to dc last night. Just shampooed with african black soap. Hair felt clean, curls clumped. I didnt conditon or anything. Went straight to moisturize and twist. Used a bit of olive oil on my leave out instead of a butter to seal. It did well. Surprised, since its a cheap brand.

Tonight I massaged whipped java butter into my scalp after spritzing with juices and berries. I need to get the matching pomade...


----------



## ronie (Jan 31, 2015)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Hiiiiii   i'm new (but BEEN lurking) and i'm up for the challenge!  Current Length: APL  Hair: natural & bottom half is dyed.  Goal Month: June  Current Reggie: wash, condition, light protein (bi-weekly), DC, bun, M&S, and let it air dry every week. GHE every day.  What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL: Same routine as above, but I wont be bunning... i'm going to have my hair braided under a wig instead. I'm also going to co-wash as often as I can and dust every 3 months.  Post a beginning picture: please excuse the dirty mirror lolol..


Welcome. I like your color.


----------



## ronie (Jan 31, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't know why I can attach two pics?smh I flat ironed my hair. Excuse the naked face.


You ve made great progress. Your hair looks great.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2015)

ronie said:


> You ve made great progress. Your hair looks great.


  thank you. It felt good to style it for a change. Even though I ended up putting my hair up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't know why I can attach two pics?smh I flat ironed my hair. Excuse the naked face.


Look at all that hair!  Great results!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Look at all that hair!  Great results!


  thank you girl! I want to protective style with the braids, but my scalp started turning on me.


----------



## ronie (Feb 1, 2015)

ckisland said:


> Thank you!!!!!   I didn't use heat protectant or leave-in. After I shampoo'd, DC'd, and rinsed, I rubbed through some sweet almond oil. Then I went on and blowdried and flatironed   .  I'm still excited about my hair, so I added a couple more pics. And I can do a PONYTAIL :superbanana:!!!!!!!


Weren't you bald just yesterday? You be made great progress since your chop. Great job on the flat iron.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2015)

Pics from my wash today. I've done 2 thorough dustings since joining this challenge and I must say I'm noticing retention with my regimen. No pull test pics. Just thought I'd mention that I am excited for this yrs growth/retention.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pics from my wash today. I've done 2 thorough dustings since joining this challenge and I must say I'm noticing retention with my regimen. No pull test pics. Just thought I'd mention that I am excited for this yrs growth/retention.


  pretty! Your hair reminds me of mine! Great progress!


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 1, 2015)

update: still in my sew-in, i'm doing my wash day routine right now. i honestly haven't done anything this elaborate in a loooooong time. i can tell my hair misses this kind of TLC, it was blinging after i rinsed out my pre-poo.

pre-poo with coconut oil, jamaican lime and mango oil mix, and queen helene cholesterol
shampoo and instant condition with shea moisture manuka honey line
DC'ing right now with the shea moisture manuka honey masque-it's a lovely DC! plenty of slip, smells good, and feels moisturizing

I plan to blowdry and flatiron after this.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 1, 2015)

I think I'm actually APL now. Just barely, but there. Two years after I joined the first APL challenge (major eyeroll.) I'm kinda scared to claim it, but I will this year. Also scared to get a trim. Hah.


----------



## curls4daze (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't know what has caused this sudden increase in breakage. I'm losing lots of hair during de tangling. I don't know if I should stop wearing high puffs or what. Same products from before the breakage. I don't know


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 2, 2015)

shortdub your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2015)

curls4daze said:


> I don't know what has caused this sudden increase in breakage. I'm losing lots of hair during de tangling. I don't know if I should stop wearing high puffs or what. Same products from before the breakage. I don't know


  is it coming from the nape, or the crown area? If it is product, your texture would feel different.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> shortdub your hair is beautiful!


  thank you lady!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> pretty! Your hair reminds me of mine! Great progress!



Thank you. It's great when I find a hair cousin


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pics from my wash today. I've done 2 thorough dustings since joining this challenge and I must say I'm noticing retention with my regimen. No pull test pics. Just thought I'd mention that I am excited for this yrs growth/retention.



Your hair looks great


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2015)

Double post


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair looks great



Thank you.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hola duchesses! Just finally getting around to posting my starting pics--although I am usually posting pics for no reason anyway. But here I post a few which I am using for motivation. The first is exactly a year ago. See the length and the breakage spot! The next in the white tank which was February last year.

And then fast forward to now, taken Saturday in my stylists' chair after my relaxer. That breakage is now completely blended in with the few long layers I have in my hair and its grown a lot. Although if it were up to me my hair would be all blunt, but ah well. My question is, do I need a trim? My hair is a little annoying now because it seems to flip up on the end and my last trim was September of last year, so maybe I'm due. What do we think, don't want to chop for no reason.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> Hola duchesses! Just finally getting around to posting my starting pics--although I am usually posting pics for no reason anyway. But here I post a few which I am using for motivation. The first is exactly a year ago. See the length and the breakage spot! The next in the white tank which was February last year.  And then fast forward to now, taken Saturday in my stylists' chair after my relaxer. That breakage is now completely blended in with the few long layers I have in my hair and its grown a lot. Although if it were up to me my hair would be all blunt, but ah well. My question is, do I need a trim? My hair is a little annoying now because it seems to flip up on the end and my last trim was September of last year, so maybe I'm due. What do we think, don't want to chop for no reason.


  no trim! You could lightly dust, but no trim!


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> no trim! You could lightly dust, but no trim!



Thanks shortdub. I have to find a way to do it myself. I have yet to find a stylist that understands what dusts mean. Actually one in Florida but given that I'm in Boston, that doesn't help.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 3, 2015)

shortdub78, your hair is sooo thick and pretty!!!!!
Trixie58, you retained so much length last year! Congrats!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 3, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> Thanks shortdub. I have to find a way to do it myself. I have yet to find a stylist that understands what dusts mean. Actually one in Florida but given that I'm in Boston, that doesn't help.


  I told a stylist to dust and she made fun of me. That was over ten years ago. Because of YouTube she knows what it means now. You can do it. You just cut the very ends. Like 1/8-1/4 of an inch. Your ends look good.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 3, 2015)

ckisland said:


> shortdub78, your hair is sooo thick and pretty!!!!! Trixie58, you retained so much length last year! Congrats!!!


  thank you! You did a great job on your hair! How long did it take you to get to that length?


----------



## ckisland (Feb 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! You did a great job on your hair! How long did it take you to get to that length?



I'll be 11 months post bald in 10 days!!! Yes, post bald . I keep looking in the mirror and touching my hair because I can't believe I was bald almost a year ago


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 3, 2015)

ckisland said:


> I'll be 11 months post bald in 10 days!!! Yes, post bald . I keep looking in the mirror and touching my hair because I can't believe I was bald almost a year ago


  you retain well!


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 3, 2015)

curls4daze said:


> I don't know what has caused this sudden increase in breakage. I'm losing lots of hair during de tangling. I don't know if I should stop wearing high puffs or what. Same products from before the breakage. I don't know


I had the same issue. Figured out that it had something to do with tight buns and too much manipulation. If you're using the same products its either the way you're styling your hair or possible health issues.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 3, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> Hola duchesses! Just finally getting around to posting my starting pics--although I am usually posting pics for no reason anyway. But here I post a few which I am using for motivation. The first is exactly a year ago. See the length and the breakage spot! The next in the white tank which was February last year.
> 
> And then fast forward to now, taken Saturday in my stylists' chair after my relaxer. That breakage is now completely blended in with the few long layers I have in my hair and its grown a lot. Although if it were up to me my hair would be all blunt, but ah well. My question is, do I need a trim? My hair is a little annoying now because it seems to flip up on the end and my last trim was September of last year, so maybe I'm due. What do we think, don't want to chop for no reason.



Your hair looks great. What awesome progress


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 3, 2015)

Straightened my hair yesterday and I hate it. There's no way I could wear my hair out straight. My ends are way too thin. I will try a braidout this weekend. I definitely need to wait until I'm 2 years post to BC because I am very length obsessed.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you ckisland and HairPleezeGrow!!! shortdub78 I will try it. Is it possible to take off too little in a dust? Last time I tried to self trim my stylist said she couldn't tell I did anything from the previous week


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 4, 2015)

With my regimen my hair is so soft. I need to buy some more APB products.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 5, 2015)

Okay I lied. I love this straight hair. Buns and braided updos are so easy and neat. I did a Bantu knot out and it looked amazing and was SO shiny. I can't wait to see how my hair looks in a year after it's thickened up. Straight hair just might be for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 5, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> Thank you ckisland and HairPleezeGrow!!! shortdub78 I will try it. Is it possible to take off too little in a dust? Last time I tried to self trim my stylist said she couldn't tell I did anything from the previous week


  your ends look good! You don't need to take off much. This is more of a preventive measure.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 5, 2015)

My hair feels like hay. Idk why. Gotta wash tonight...this is crazy


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 5, 2015)

Hairstyle from October.. First bantu knot out gone right


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 5, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Hairstyle from October.. First bantu knot out gone right



Very nice!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Feb 6, 2015)

curls4daze said:


> I don't know what has caused this sudden increase in breakage. I'm losing lots of hair during de tangling. I don't know if I should stop wearing high puffs or what. Same products from before the breakage. I don't know



Tangling and even though you're using the same products huh, maybe it's time you dust or trim your hair? That always does the trick for me! 

I know when I wore high puffs last year I retained zero length. I was diligent with my regimen too (wash, dc & detangle one week / light protein, dc & detangle the next week / M&S every other day). 

When it wasn't wash day, I was busy picking at knotted ends 24/7 (mistake #1). And because my hair was always moisturized and sealed, I thought I didn't need to trim (mistake #2). My hair is on the thiner side, so those tangles ate away retention regardless (lesson learned).

What's your hair like though?


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 6, 2015)

So my havana twists have just come out after a week due to personal circumstances. Didn't really want to but it was definitely for the best as I have tons of SSKs! Sadly my laziness and not really thinking was to blame. I didn't detangle when putting them in and I am suffering the consequences!

Today is the day I build an official regimen. I'm going to by a steamer cap. I definitely don't want to get into product junkism so for now I'm gonna search the internet for the most praised and affordable (I'm not rich! lol) hair products and buy them.

On my list will be a new
- deep conditioner (At the moment I have hollywood beauty's but its got sulfate in it)
- leave in conditioner (African pride but isnt that good and stopped using it a while ago)
- shampoo (Hollywoods beauty's sulfate free but will buy another one.
- maybe protein. I already have aphogee 2 minute reconstructor which is okay but I don't know if its strong enough


----------



## ckisland (Feb 6, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Okay I lied. I love this straight hair. Buns and braided updos are so easy and neat. I did a Bantu knot out and it looked amazing and was SO shiny. I can't wait to see how my hair looks in a year after it's thickened up. Straight hair just might be for me.



I feel the same way!!! When I ended up relaxing last year, I was on the fence about being a straight-haired natural. Since I've BC'd, I've straightened my hair 4 or 5 times . My hair is at the length where it doesn't look crazy straight, and I can easily style it compared to when it's in its curly state.

I haven't even been wrapping or rolling my hair at night. I just do a low pony, tie on my scarf and comb it down in the morning. I love it!!! I'm trying to get 3 weeks out of this bad boy (down 1 and it's still straight) . Even if my hair only lasts 2 weeks, I'm definitely going to keep straightening my hair regularly


----------



## ronie (Feb 6, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Hairstyle from October.. First bantu knot out gone right


   I like it Adiatasha. What products did you use?


----------



## Funmi333 (Feb 6, 2015)

So I never officially joined this challenge 

Current hair length - shoulder length
Natural - debating heat training since my natural hair styles seem to always be a #fail
Goal month - December?

I usually prepoo with Shea moisture hair mask and some type of oil once a week. Wash with a moisturizing shampoo and Alternate between AOHSR and AOGPR every other week. Most of the time I just air dry and bun... Lately I've been straightening about once a month 

I want to start cowashing mid week but it's difficult with my schedule 
Sorry if this looks jumbled I'm typing from my phone


----------



## jasmyne14 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just an update , I have a weave installed I have had it in for about 2 weeks now and today was the first time I was my canerows and I will continue to wash my hair underneath every 2 weeks and the extensions every week and i intend to keep it in for at least 8-10 weeks


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm just about out of my hair vitamins... I will place an amazon order sometime next week.


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 6, 2015)

i took my minitwists out the other day.  they lasted for 24 days.  not too bad.  i dc'ed and detangled using shea moisture african black soap purification masque and then put in some bigger twists.  hopefully i can make these last for a good amount of time.  my bigger twists dont usually last as long as when i do smaller ones, but i'm going to try my best.  

i think i might give the inversion method another whirl even though i didnt see any results last time.  i'm gonna try it a couple more times before giving up.  i'll stop doing it if i dont see any results from it this or next month.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 6, 2015)

Found half a bottle of aubrey blue chamomile at my parents house. Clearly diluted to a creamier, thinner texture with aloe and jojoba oil. Happily surprised!


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 7, 2015)

I need to find a way to make my cornrows last longer than a week. They itch to high heaven


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone have opinions on hand held clothes steamers? They don't seem to sell q redew in the UK. I'm looking at this one atm but I'm worried it could be too hot.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Porta...=1423308078&sr=8-7&keywords=hand+held+steamer


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 7, 2015)

xxlaurenxx said:


> Anyone have opinions on hand held clothes steamers? They don't seem to sell q redew in the UK. I'm looking at this one atm but I'm worried it could be too hot.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Porta...=1423308078&sr=8-7&keywords=hand+held+steamer



I've been browsing the idea of a steamer for a little while (mainly looking at hand held/cleaning steamers). This looks good. I was looking for one slightly larger capacity for a longer running time but am struggling to take the plunge. For now I'm sticking to my baggy/hot towel/shower cap/baggy combo. It's working and it costs me but £1.99 for my heating/shower cap.


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 7, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've been browsing the idea of a steamer for a little while (mainly looking at hand held/cleaning steamers). This looks good. I was looking for one slightly larger capacity for a longer running time but am struggling to take the plunge. For now I'm sticking to my baggy/hot towel/shower cap/baggy combo. It's working and it costs me but £1.99 for my heating/shower cap.



I used to do that too then I just stopped altogether because it found it quite time consuming and not really effective heat wise. I know I need something strong to aid my treatments but I'm worried that this may be too strong for the hair. I have a steam iron so I know how hot they can get.

I guess I could buy it and wrap a damp towel around my head while I apply the heat for 30 minutes or so. I still have some time to decide while I plan my regimen. I may just invest in a hooded one.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 7, 2015)

I havent used my Green Magic lately. I got tired of not being able yo get the smell out of my hair on wash day. Im going to massage with something else. Maybe Sprout. Until im ready to get back in to Green Magic


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 7, 2015)

list updated....


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 7, 2015)

I decided to keep my hair straight until I put in my sew in which will be this week coming. Hopefully my hair arrives by Tuesday so I can install on Wednesday. I enjoyed seeing my little bit of length


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 7, 2015)

ckisland said:


> I feel the same way!!! When I ended up relaxing last year, I was on the fence about being a straight-haired natural. Since I've BC'd, I've straightened my hair 4 or 5 times . My hair is at the length where it doesn't look crazy straight, and I can easily style it compared to when it's in its curly state.  I haven't even been wrapping or rolling my hair at night. I just do a low pony, tie on my scarf and comb it down in the morning. I love it!!! I'm trying to get 3 weeks out of this bad boy (down 1 and it's still straight) . Even if my hair only lasts 2 weeks, I'm definitely going to keep straightening my hair regularly


I know exactly what you mean. I usually shampoo once a week like clock work but I'm skipping wash day this weekend because my hair still looks good. I haven't been wrapping either I just make a bun without a hair tie and wear my scarf. I've looked so much more presentable at work lol I'm going to try a braidout and see how it compares.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Still wigging it. Today I took my daughter to get her nails done. She got pretty pink color. I got a new style of nails in a red color with rhinestones. Also did a matte purple lip.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Roller set today. I posted in the setting challenge.    I am going to roll my hair going back next time and wear it curly. I am I plan on washing my hair Tuesday and wash it again Saturday? I'm not going to use heat Tuesday, but will Saturday. I'm going to pin my hair up and wear a pretty clip. I plan on using suave almond and shea to dc with and mizani the next wash day. I plan to moisturize my hair 1-2 between wash days and just use oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Roller set today. I posted in the setting challenge.    I am going to roll my hair going back next time and wear it curly. I am I plan on washing my hair Tuesday and wash it again Saturday? I'm not going to use heat Tuesday, but will Saturday. I'm going to pin my hair up and wear a pretty clip. I plan on using suave almond and shea to dc with and mizani the next wash day. I plan to moisturize my hair 1-2 between wash days and just use oil.



You did an awesome job smoothing it out. Looks very nice!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You did an awesome job smoothing it out. Looks very nice!


  thank you lady! I'm officially texlaxed, so those roots needed some heat! Lol


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 8, 2015)

I ended up taking out my cornrows last name. My scalp SANG in relief. I've been scratching ever since and I'm about to wash my hair as soon as I get my lazy butt out of bed


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 8, 2015)

My hair has grown since my trim 3 weeks ago. The front and crown grows the quickest. The front is about an inch past my chin. Happy!!!  first positive hair post since I've joined. Can't wait till I start a set regimen and begin to see real results. My back needs the most attention. 

I've set a time limit of no more than 4 hours on my hair a week. I may shorten it but for now I think having this will help me stay sane esp with my studies and priorities piling up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 8, 2015)

Pink lip today! I bought a bunch of lipsticks from Milani Cosmetics and I absolutely love them. I know this has nothing to do with hair but I do have on my wig lol. I also cowashed my hair today with Tresemme flawless curls conditioner. I then applied cantu leave in and shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil strengthen, grow, restore,  leave in and styling lotion. My hair is still in a beehive.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 8, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Pink lip today! I bought a bunch of lipsticks from Milani Cosmetics and I absolutely love them. I know this has nothing to do with hair but I do have on my wig lol. I also cowashed my hair today with Tresemme flawless curls conditioner. I then applied cantu leave in and shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil strengthen, grow, restore,  leave in and styling lotion. My hair is still in a beehive.


Try aveda pink lotus for a bright pink lip-but not too bright that it's scary. It's my go to.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 8, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> Try aveda pink lotus for a bright pink lip-but not too bright that it's scary. It's my go to.



Thanks! I will give it a try one day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Pink lip today! I bought a bunch of lipsticks from Milani Cosmetics and I absolutely love them. I know this has nothing to do with hair but I do have on my wig lol. I also cowashed my hair today with Tresemme flawless curls conditioner. I then applied cantu leave in and shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil strengthen, grow, restore,  leave in and styling lotion. My hair is still in a beehive.


  pretty as usual! I bought a much of brown/nude lippies from NYX.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> pretty as usual! I bought a much of brown/nude lippies from NYX.



Thank you. I did get a nude. It's beautiful...along with a ton of different pink shades, a purple and red. I would like to try brown but not sure if it'll look too dark.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you. I did get a nude. It's beautiful...along with a ton of different pink shades, a purple and red. I would like to try brown but not sure if it'll look too dark.


  you look nice in dark lipstick! You could make it work! If you don't want to wear a cool tone brown, just grab one that has red undertones for more warmth. I want some more orange and purples. I have different ones in my kit, but want to add some for my personal collection. I haven't been promoting myself on the prom side since I had my baby, but I need to get on that. I will get a couple of models and post some looks on FB. Ok back to hair! Lol


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey y'all!  My subscription needed renewing but I didn't receive notification. I was up here thinking lhcf had gone mad and poofed threads.  Glad I finally logged in on the computer.

I'm still rocking kinky twists but they are loosening up. I haven't even washed in them yet. I have been using sulfur oil mic on my scalp and groganics on my edges.


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 10, 2015)

See why do you ladies do this to me?! I just went alllllll the way to redneck Walmart to get the black radiance BB cream since it was the only store in a 30 mile area to have and picked up more stuff and now I'll probably run to target and get more spring lip colors! My budget weeps 

I ordered the sensationnel empress Connie l part wig and in hoping it'll get here by Friday. It looked  horrid on the model but much better on the reviews


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> See why do you ladies do this to me?! I just went alllllll the way to redneck Walmart to get the black radiance BB cream since it was the only store in a 30 mile area to have and picked up more stuff and now I'll probably run to target and get more spring lip colors! My budget weeps  I ordered the sensationnel empress Connie l part wig and in hoping it'll get here by Friday. It looked  horrid on the model but much better on the reviews


  red is the new color for spring! I'm glad I don't follow trends. I'm not into red lips right now. I'm into Browns! Lol


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 10, 2015)

Ladies I experienced a massive setback when I failed to properly detangle my hair after my weave takedown. My hair dreaded up during a wash, it was horrible. For days I walked around with these huge balls of knotted hair and tried everything from conditioner and coconut oil to a detangler and those knots just formed even more smaller knots. I finally gave up and went to a salon where they just ripped through my hair to get them out. It was either that or a TWA since these knots were at the bottom.

My hair is now detangled, but I lost both length and volume through this trauma. I'm not giving up though and take every experience as a lesson. I've lost confidence though in my ability to care for my own hair myself.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies I experienced a massive setback when I failed to properly detangle my hair after my weave takedown. My hair dreaded up during a wash, it was horrible. For days I walked around with these huge balls of knotted hair and tried everything from conditioner and coconut oil to a detangler and those knots just formed even more smaller knots. I finally gave up and went to a salon where they just ripped through my hair to get them out. It was either that or a TWA since these knots were at the bottom.  My hair is now detangled, but I lost both length and volume through this trauma. I'm not giving up though and take every experience as a lesson. I've lost confidence though in my ability to care for my own hair myself.


  I know how you feel and I experienced a similar setback. I'm going through a setback now. You know what went wrong, so now you know what not to do.  We just have to listen to what our hair needs and remember that less is more. You got a fresh start! Go from there! I am trying to figure how to get my hair back on the right track too. I'm back to washing twice a week, roller setting, and not being concerned with having straight roots.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 10, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies I experienced a massive setback when I failed to properly detangle my hair after my weave takedown. My hair dreaded up during a wash, it was horrible. For days I walked around with these huge balls of knotted hair and tried everything from conditioner and coconut oil to a detangler and those knots just formed even more smaller knots. I finally gave up and went to a salon where they just ripped through my hair to get them out. It was either that or a TWA since these knots were at the bottom.  My hair is now detangled, but I lost both length and volume through this trauma. I'm not giving up though and take every experience as a lesson. I've lost confidence though in my ability to care for my own hair myself.



The way to take down a weave it to drench it in oil and detangle.  Do NOT add any water based products until you have fully fully detangled. Meaning, you can run a comb through it. No conditioner, no water, no shampoo, no KCNT, no nothing other than oil.

I know people say "oh I just put conditioner on it and let it sit and al my tangles melt away"
Ummmmm no! 

It is a very hard lesson to learn


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 10, 2015)

Couldn't decide on pink or purple. This is a light pink...anyway went with the purple and one of my wigs as usual


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 10, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies I experienced a massive setback when I failed to properly detangle my hair after my weave takedown. My hair dreaded up during a wash, it was horrible. For days I walked around with these huge balls of knotted hair and tried everything from conditioner and coconut oil to a detangler and those knots just formed even more smaller knots. I finally gave up and went to a salon where they just ripped through my hair to get them out. It was either that or a TWA since these knots were at the bottom.
> 
> My hair is now detangled, but I lost both length and volume through this trauma. I'm not giving up though and take every experience as a lesson. I've lost confidence though in my ability to care for my own hair myself.



Aww so sorry hun. Don't give up and you now know what to not do!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks so much for the support ladies, the saddest thing is that this is happening for a second time now. Now I've really learnt my lesson.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Thanks so much for the support ladies, the saddest thing is that this is happening for a second time now. Now I've really learnt my lesson.


  girl I know! My hair is just rebelling against me. I'm sick of it not looking nice. I'm sick of not being able to wear it out. I don't feel attractive right now. Just feel bald headed and confused!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> girl I know! My hair is just rebelling against me. I'm sick of it not looking nice. I'm sick of not being able to wear it out. I don't feel attractive right now. Just feel bald headed and confused!



 Bald headed?! You know when I had to go back and check that wasn't your flat iron and roller set I was liking the other day. I know we have our moments and we can be most critical of ourselves at times but what I've seen looks good.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 10, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Couldn't decide on pink or purple. This is a light pink...anyway went with the purple and one of my wigs as usual


  the purple is gorgeous. Very modern.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Thanks so much for the support ladies, the saddest thing is that this is happening for a second time now. Now I've really learnt my lesson.


   I have had multiple setbacks too. If you look at my previous posts you will see that. At one point only a couple years ago my hair went from APL to like 1 inch in the crown because of breakage and I had to cut my hair to neck length. I honestly still don't know why. But Pretty soon I learned to appreciate that the hair I had left was healthy and it grew back stronger and thicker than what I had previously. Keep smiling lovely!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 10, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> the purple is gorgeous. Very modern.



Thanks Trix!


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 10, 2015)

Regretting skipping wash day this past weekend to preserve my straight hair...it is ITCHING!


----------



## curls4daze (Feb 11, 2015)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Tangling and even though you're using the same products huh, maybe it's time you dust or trim your hair? That always does the trick for me!  I know when I wore high puffs last year I retained zero length. I was diligent with my regimen too (wash, dc & detangle one week / light protein, dc & detangle the next week / M&S every other day).  When it wasn't wash day, I was busy picking at knotted ends 24/7 (mistake #1). And because my hair was always moisturized and sealed, I thought I didn't need to trim (mistake #2). My hair is on the thiner side, so those tangles ate away retention regardless (lesson learned).  What's your hair like though?



I was thinking the same thing. Maybe it is time to trim and to stop wearing the high puff. Trimming my ends on Friday.


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 11, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> red is the new color for spring! I'm glad I don't follow trends. I'm not into red lips right now. I'm into Browns! Lol



I wore reds and plums all fall/winter, I need new fun bright colors for springs


----------



## kupenda (Feb 11, 2015)

Back on my Green Magic starting today. Havent been feelong like wearing my half wig. Its synthetic and getting a little rough looking. Luckily its curly And has lots of volume so its hiding it a bit. Tried to order a new one but fingercombers site wont let me use paypal. Grrr


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 12, 2015)

I feel like I'm at the point where I have really great products. Some aren't holy grail status, but they are effective enough that I can reach my hair goals. 

The only thing left to do is keep my hands out of my head. My hair does so much better when I don't touch it throughout the week. I've been looking up styles to wear throughout the week and I feel like I'll see a big change if I can commit to this.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 13, 2015)

Flexirod rollerset with orange lippy!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2015)

Length check for this month.    blow dried texlaxed hair


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2015)

Its been a week since I washed my hair. I was back in my wig this week. Saw a good few shorter hairs in my wash tonight. I haven't really noticed much before. I'm hoping it isn't anything too noticeable in the grand scheme of things.

Still deliberating whether to overnight DC or overnight clay (never done that before) hmmm...as much as I wanna try a new clay mix ASAP, I may just DC overnight. Don't wanna change up too much too soon.


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm gradually transitioning into my hair regimen. So far plus deep conditioning weekly, I'm also moisturising with water every two days. My breakage has decreased dramatically. I always used to see advice but ignored it thinking it wasn't important or wouldn't be beneficial because of my shrinkage. How wrong was I! So I'm listening to the experts (everyone on this forum) and caring for my hair..

Once I've figured out the best way to moisturise I will be set to see the hair growth!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 13, 2015)

I decided to get a new wig so that I can focus on working out. I probably won't straighten my hair again until Spring. I got a new purple lippie too


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 13, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Length check for this month.    blow dried texlaxed hair



Looking good girl!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 13, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looking good girl!



Thanks sis


----------



## kupenda (Feb 13, 2015)

Scalp massage with green magic. I need a trim. I'm overdue. Will have it done in march for my bday


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 14, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Length check for this month.    blow dried texlaxed hair


  looking good. Nice and thick


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2015)

My colorful protective style!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentines Day ladies!  Valentine's Day makeup.... #glitteryeyes #redlippy


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> My colorful protective style!



Oooh I like!


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 15, 2015)

My new wig was delivered but I'm not home  I'll be playing with it tonight as soon as I pack the kids away


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 15, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> My new wig was delivered but I'm not home  I'll be playing with it tonight as soon as I pack the kids away



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looking good pretty ladies!
I will bun my hair today, and wash and deep condition tomorrow.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello all! Lazy Presidents' Day at home. You were all 100 percent right as usual. I dusted myself and did OK. It was so nice to have the control instead of cringing in my stylist's chair and attempting to explain what I wanted. See pic-- I think it's fine and the sink showed the appropriate tiny length hairs.

I want my hair to stop flipping up at the ends and not sure how I can accomplish that--but for now just focusing on thickness and shine.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 16, 2015)

GHE my hair right now I guess. About to take this cap off and put my scarf on until I'm ready to wash.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2015)

Preparing for a CLCT tonight. It's been 9 or 10 weeks since my last one.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm going to cowash with Alter Ego tonight and redo my braids


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2015)

Finally took my beehive down after 2 weeks of wigging it. Cowashed my hair with tresseme flawless curls after i clarified with suave Clarifying Shampoo. Then applied cantu leave in and shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil strengthen leave in and hair lotion on top if that. My hair still damp and then dry


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2015)

Okay here's my hair fully dry now! 



View attachment 297535



View attachment 297537



View attachment 297539



View attachment 297541


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 19, 2015)

My newest wig, love her just wish she was a bit longer. Perfect fresh from the salon relaxer look


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2015)

Man! Alter Ego is the business.  My hair is soft, smooth, detangling was easy and I barely shed any hair. This was my first time using it as a dc.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 19, 2015)

I recently made a change in my diet with fruits, veggies, less sugar and sodium, and about a gallon of water daily. I did it for health reasons, but I hope I see a boost in growth. My old diet consisted of sweets and maybe one fruit or vegetable a week smh.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Feb 19, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I recently made a change in my diet with fruits, veggies, less sugar and sodium, and about a gallon of water daily. I did it for health reasons, but I hope I see a boost in growth. My old diet consisted of sweets and maybe one fruit or vegetable a week smh.



That's awesome! If ever you have too many fruits and veggies going bad all at once, just chop em up, throw it in the blender or a juicer and you're set!

ETA: You could always cut em and freeze em too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's A 10 is a keeper! Love the softness it is giving me! I'm washing my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 19, 2015)

I need a new flat iron so bad. I have two. The Croc doesn't give me the shine or softness I want, and the other doesn't give me the straightness I want without going up on the temp. I can get one pass out of it, can't get one pass for my DD though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 19, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> My newest wig, love her just wish she was a bit longer. Perfect fresh from the salon relaxer look



Yassss! I love it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 19, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I recently made a change in my diet with fruits, veggies, less sugar and sodium, and about a gallon of water daily. I did it for health reasons, but I hope I see a boost in growth. My old diet consisted of sweets and maybe one fruit or vegetable a week smh.



This is great news. I need to follow bc my diet is horrible. I hardly eat breakfast or lunch and when I do its oatmeal or a bagel. I eat whatever i cook for dinner but slack on the water. I was doing so well when I was drinking my green smoothies. I need to get back on that


----------



## kupenda (Feb 19, 2015)

Planning a nice dc tonight. Silk Elements has been treating me right but I wanna try Bobeam's Cocoa Cream. So ill do that tonight with heat. The texture is similar to NaturelleGrow's conditioners. Smells nice too


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 20, 2015)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> That's awesome! If ever you have too many fruits and veggies going bad all at once, just chop em up, throw it in the blender or a juicer and you're set!


That's a good suggestion because I am throwing out fruits and veggies every week. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 20, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is great news. I need to follow bc my diet is horrible. I hardly eat breakfast or lunch and when I do its oatmeal or a bagel. I eat whatever i cook for dinner but slack on the water. I was doing so well when I was drinking my green smoothies. I need to get back on that



You should definitely try it. My doctor basically made me and I've noticed an improvement with energy and so much more. Honestly, the water consumption is for vanity reasons  I read Gabrielle Unions drinks a gallon and I've seen a big difference in my acne prone skin and complexion.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 20, 2015)

Have my hair in individual twists under my wigs. Might rock a twistout tomorrow just because.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Feb 21, 2015)

I started oiling my scalp with WGHO last week. I shampooed my hair  Wednesday and when I was done, the oil was still sitting in parts of my hair and it looked gooey after DCing  

Round two the next day, except I used bentonite clay instead of shampoo. I was to tired to DC, but I conditioned. Left the clay in for 10 mins with a baggy and co-washed. When all was rinsed out.... maaaaaaaaan, my hair was sooOOOOOoooft, and I know its due to the clay. I mixed mine with aloe vera gel and a spoon of hemp seed oil, cause I was scared it would dry up my hair.

All this to say that I will be using that blessed bentonite clay instead of  shampoo until further notice.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Feb 21, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> You should definitely try it. My doctor basically made me and I've noticed an improvement with energy and so much more. Honestly, the water consumption is for vanity reasons  I read Gabrielle Unions drinks a gallon and I've seen a big difference in my acne prone skin and complexion.



Co-signing! Lemon-water always gets me skin compliments. I drink it the night before and the next day it has my skin glowing like nothing else ever could - seriously.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 21, 2015)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Co-signing! Lemon-water always gets me skin compliments. I drink it the night before and the next day it has my skin glowing like nothing else ever could - seriously.



I've heard good things about lemon water. Do you use fresh lemon and squeeze it in?


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Feb 21, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I've heard good things about lemon water. Do you use fresh lemon and squeeze it in?



Yeah, if I'm in a hurry, I'll cut half a cm wide slice, squeeze it and drop it in the cup. The taste is lemony faster and you get pulp out of it.

Usually, I cut one slice and let it sit in 2cups of warm water for about 10mins. Works in cool water too, I just like mine better warm.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 21, 2015)

Enjoying this whole extended water rinse thing prior to washing or cowashing. Feels good too


----------



## beauti (Feb 22, 2015)

*I'm still here. Just haven't washed my hair in like 3 weeks.   my hair is just so soft and moisturized that I don't want to start over *


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 22, 2015)

I had my whole wash day planned out, but after I prepooed with AOHSR, my hair and scalp felt fine so I just rinsed and went straight to my leave in and sealant. I wonder how my hair would react to alternating with shampoos and cowashes every week


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 23, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> You should definitely try it. My doctor basically made me and I've noticed an improvement with energy and so much more. Honestly, the water consumption is for vanity reasons  I read Gabrielle Unions drinks a gallon and I've seen a big difference in my acne prone skin and complexion.


  I'm starting to drink more water for vanity purposes, so I am going to see what my skin looks and feels like in the next 30 days. I'm also drinking green tea and bamboo tea.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2015)

^^^You just reminded me... I made some green tea and forgot it in the kitchen


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2015)

My new invisible part wig "Nelly" I'm in love with these highlights!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My new invisible part wig "Nelly" I'm in love with these highlights!



Very nice!


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 23, 2015)

Braided my hair up last night. I won't restyle my hair until Friday. Really trying to commit to no heat at low manipulation.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 24, 2015)

Last night I rinsed my hair for a few minutes while gently massaging my scalp before I applied my dc. Very relaxing. I meant to blow my hair out, but I was too relaxed to be bothered. I'll rinse at work and see what I can do about stretching my roots.


For anyone that does water rinses, have you noticed better curl definition? In my case, my curls aren't mussed up from my shampoo process (sectioning, shed removal, smaller sections to reach the scalp, etc). Although I don't make an effort to achieve curl definition, it's nice to see my curlicues in all their glory post shower


----------



## TheNDofUO (Feb 24, 2015)

Been very simple with my hair. Co-wash every 5 days. and do a quick dry braid out to stretch my hair each morning before wearing a puff. I hope that's not too much manipulation. O only finger comb. What do you guys think

Im due for my first trim of natural-hood being 3 months post BC but I can't be bothered


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 24, 2015)

Your hair looks great!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2015)

Still wigging it on work days and wearing my hair exposed when I'm off. Aside from those 2 episodes of nape hair breakage, things are going ok. 
Completed a wash this morning and wore my hair some up some down.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Still wigging it on work days and wearing my hair exposed when I'm off. Aside from those 2 episodes of nape hair breakage, things are going ok. Completed a wash this morning and wore my hair some up some down.


Pretty, very pretty.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 24, 2015)

Hand in your head syndrome is so real. I'm itching to take this updo down for no reason at all.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2015)

TheNDofUO said:


> Been very simple with my hair. Co-wash every 5 days. and do a quick dry braid out to stretch my hair each morning before wearing a puff. I hope that's not too much manipulation. O only finger comb. What do you guys think
> 
> Im due for my first trim of natural-hood being 3 months post BC but I can't be bothered



Very nice! so full


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Still wigging it on work days and wearing my hair exposed when I'm off. Aside from those 2 episodes of nape hair breakage, things are going ok.
> Completed a wash this morning and wore my hair some up some down.



Love it!

10 char


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Hand in your head syndrome is so real. I'm itching to take this updo down for no reason at all.



Ain't it though lol


----------



## kupenda (Feb 25, 2015)

Did a length check last night. My longest layers are about an inch and a half past APL. They will hit BSL before the end of the year. Even with me getting more frequent trims this year. My phone won't let me upload pics


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 25, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Did a length check last night. My longest layers are about an inch and a half past APL. They will hit BSL before the end of the year. Even with me getting more frequent trims this year. My phone won't let me upload pics



That's awesome!


----------



## tangiblebeauty (Feb 25, 2015)

1. SL
2. Natural
3. No goal month just sometime this year
4. I usually wear twistouts. I retwist weekly. I DC once every 2 weeks. 
5. I'm adding Manetabolism hair vitamins to help with growth. 
6.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm so excited about my recent Kerastase purchase. My goodies should be here tomorrow


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 25, 2015)

I took my updo down to restyle my hair. It was still soft with product. I cut a section of my relaxed ends off last week and now I have realistic expectations of shrinkage. So basically, I've decided to never end my transition and to just slowly trim until my relaxed ends are gone. That'll take at least another year and I've accepted that.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 26, 2015)

PlainJane That's what I did. My trims got more severe (chunky) towards the end though, when I decided to let them go


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 26, 2015)

Still wigging it 



View attachment 298541



View attachment 298543


----------



## beauti (Feb 26, 2015)

*somebody please come wash my hair! I don't wanna do it!  *


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 26, 2015)

beauti said:


> somebody please come wash my hair! I don't wanna do it!



Lol I love washing hair. Its the styling afterwards I dread.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hair porn. I went to the salon yesterday for a deep condition and set. She blew it out and I was not thrilled with my ends after all. I just don't think I can take enough off myself. So I asked her what she thought--she said I needed a one inch trim at my next relaxer! Ummm no. She then took like a tiny bit off the end and said it wasn't the real trim just evening it a little. Ummm that's actually all I needed! I really don't think I need an additional trim now except maybe where some of the layering is, but not one inch or even half an inch. The search for a trimmer continues.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 27, 2015)

Trixie your ends look great! Your hemline is thick and you have a slight U shape. Don't let her trim anymore


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 27, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> Hair porn. I went to the salon yesterday for a deep condition and set. She blew it out and I was not thrilled with my ends after all. I just don't think I can take enough off myself. So I asked her what she thought--she said I needed a one inch trim at my next relaxer! Ummm no. She then took like a tiny bit off the end and said it wasn't the real trim just evening it a little. Ummm that's actually all I needed! I really don't think I need an additional trim now except maybe where some of the layering is, but not one inch or even half an inch. The search for a trimmer continues.



Hair porn indeed...your hair looks lovely


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 27, 2015)

Ladies please tell me what causes hair to become hard and tangle up after a shampoo. Even if I pre-poo with oil overnight this still happens. I think my hair is damaged.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies please tell me what causes hair to become hard and tangle up after a shampoo. Even if I pre-poo with oil overnight this still happens. I think my hair is damaged.



Are you natural or relaxed.

If natural it may be that the shampoo is stripping all of the oils and fatty acids from your hair and leaving it bare. I have the same issue so I use cleansing conditioners. If I have to use shampoo I mix it with conditioner first before applying. Or if I use shampoo straight, then I apply the conditioner over the shampoo before rinsing to prevent the tangles. I tried diluting the shampoo but it didn't make that much of a difference. If I prepooed with conditioner it helped a bit. Prepooing with oil didn't. 

You can also try adding a bit of honey and oil to your shampoo to see if that will help soften it up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 27, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies please tell me what causes hair to become hard and tangle up after a shampoo. Even if I pre-poo with oil overnight this still happens. I think my hair is damaged.



It sounds like you are using the wrong shampoo for your hair type. Try a moisturizing/detangling poo like Cream of Nature Argan oil or Keracare Detangling shampoo.

It could also be how you are washing...
Do you wash your hair loose or in sections? 
Do you agitate your hair or keep it smooth? 
Are you using too much shampoo?
Is the water too hot?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Ladies and to answer your questions faithVA I am relaxed. Prettymetty I've used Nature's Gate which is sulfate free, Aussie Moist and ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo. I wash my hair parted down the middle not in sections and when I wash I focus the shampoo on the scalp only but it gets on the hair and makes a big foam so maybe I am using too much. I do use hot water. I will co- wash on Sunday and see how it feels when I eliminate the shampoo and give feedback.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Thanks Ladies and to answer your questions faithVA I am relaxed. Prettymetty I've used Nature's Gate which is sulfate free, Aussie Moist and ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo. I wash my hair parted down the middle not in sections and when I wash I focus the shampoo on the scalp only but it gets on the hair and makes a big foam so maybe I am using too much. I do use hot water. I will co- wash on Sunday and see how it feels when I eliminate the shampoo and give feedback.



I agree with Prettymetty on this one. If you are relaxed and your hair is tangling you may be using the wrong shampoo. Your shampooes seem more like something naturals would use.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 27, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies please tell me what causes hair to become hard and tangle up after a shampoo. Even if I pre-poo with oil overnight this still happens. I think my hair is damaged.


  I think you need to change your shampoo. Those tangle my hair as well. ORS is like a clarifying shampoo and it has aloe in it. Try suave naturals Almond and Shea Butter! It's a sulfate, but very moisturizing.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 28, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Trixie your ends look great! Your hemline is thick and you have a slight U shape. Don't let her trim anymore


  thank you! My hair is thicker than it used to be but still naturally fine. I'm going back to coconut oil to try to get it full as possible and you are reminding me about kerastase! Love that stuff so maybe I'll spring for a mask to mix with the oil.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 28, 2015)

Trying to make little tweaks in my routine to turn my "wash days" into "wash three hours".


----------



## kupenda (Feb 28, 2015)

Massaged with Green Magic last night. I'll do it again today, and wash tonight. I may have a date today though. dont wanna smell like sulfur. What to do...


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Ladies here's my feedback as promised. I co-washed in 4 sections using my trusted Organics conditioner. Detangled with a wide tooth comb. I washed in a sink and braided each section after washing it. I washed with lukewarm to cold water. Air dried until my hair was 50% dry then put the chi silk infusion. Air dried completely. Took down each braid, examined it and voila no ssk's or matting at the roots. 

Thank you all for your support and advice. I am 4 months postpartum and 11 weeks post relaxer. Hopefully I can stretch to 16 weeks.


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi everyone! I got caught up on what everyone has been up to. I loved all of the pictures. To everyone who are progressing nicely, Congratulations and continue your hard work. To everyone experiencing a setback, I'm sorry and I hope everything gets better. Loved all the lipstick sharing. I know nothing about makeup. It's nice to people experiment.  I've been wearing crochet braids for the past 5 weeks. I'm on my second install. I love the style. It's been so easy for me to maintain. I'm enjoying not having to figure out what to do with my hair. I'll upload a picture tonight. This hair has been very gym friendly. With my half marathon training about to begin, I hope this style stays convenient in the warmer months.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm excited about today's wash. I plan on doing an Emergencee treatment and using my all time fave Kerastase Chroma Riche mask. Then I will redo my celies and heavy seal with olive oil/castor oil.


----------



## beauti (Mar 2, 2015)

*she's clean and happy again  
*


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 2, 2015)

Has anyone been able to wear their hair out during bad weather successfully? I'm referring to braid outs, twist outs, heatless styles etc on rainy and humid days 

I wore a beautiful Bantu knot out this weekend until it was ruined in ten minutes walking to my car after it had rained. Is this what I should expect now? Planning my hair styles according to the weather?


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 2, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Has anyone been able to wear their hair out during bad weather successfully? I'm referring to braid outs, twist outs, heatless styles etc on rainy and humid days
> 
> I wore a beautiful Bantu knot out this weekend until it was ruined in ten minutes walking to my car after it had rained. Is this what I should expect now? Planning my hair styles according to the weather?



Yep. Yep. Yep. Gotta plan for the weather unless you apply antireversion products to your hair. But even then  you're on shaky ground.


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 2, 2015)

beauti said:


> she's clean and happy again


Very pretty! I can't wait to be able to do a bun.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 2, 2015)

^^^  I'm not used to this. I didn't even own a shower cap when I was relaxed. 

Okay, did some thread research and I'm going to try making an clear ecostyler pudding mix. The olive oil doesn't give me much hold. I'm on a strict no product ban but ecostyler is only like $3 lol


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 2, 2015)

Checking in!  I've been keeping my hair twisted during the week and I wear twist-outs on the weekend.  I'm retaining pretty well. I was able to gain back the inch I cut off at the end of December with an additional 1/2 inch.  Currently I'm at 12.5-13 inches all over, creeping up on BSL!   Current hair styles:


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

[USER=21827 said:
			
		

> charmtreese[/USER];21185995]Checking in!  I've been keeping my hair twisted during the week and I wear twist-outs on the weekend.  I'm retaining pretty well. I was able to gain back the inch I cut off at the end of December with an additional 1/2 inch.  Currently I'm at 12.5-13 inches all over, creeping up on BSL!   Current hair styles:



Love your twists. Very nice. How long does it take you to twist you hair up?


----------



## ronie (Mar 2, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> Checking in!  I've been keeping my hair twisted during the week and I wear twist-outs on the weekend.  I'm retaining pretty well. I was able to gain back the inch I cut off at the end of December with an additional 1/2 inch.  Currently I'm at 12.5-13 inches all over, creeping up on BSL!   Current hair styles:


You and your hair are so pretty. I would give so much for even length all over.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 2, 2015)

I think I'm going to wear my hair in a wrap tomorrow. I ordered a wrap from the wrap life. So pretty. I'll fiddle around with it a bit to find a style I like that won't scare the kids


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Love your twists. Very nice. How long does it take you to twist you hair up?



Thank you, it takes about  2-2.5 hours.  



ronie said:


> You and your hair are so pretty. I would give so much for even length all over.



Thanks ronie,  I still have plenty of layers because of the way it's growing.  I can't wait for my crown to reach APL.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2015)

Wash day is in progress. Here are a few pics. First pic is products used. Second pic texture shot, third pic color shot and the last pic is my new conditioning cap. After my dc I will airdry with a t shirt and rebraid my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 3, 2015)

My hair seemed really strong after the Emergencee treatment.  I probably could've skipped the mousturizing dc. Now my hair is braided back and I will continue wigging it until the End of next month.


----------



## Trixie58 (Mar 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My hair seemed really strong after the Emergencee treatment.  I probably could've skipped the mousturizing dc. Now my hair is braided back and I will continue wigging it until the End of next month.


  I like emergencee too, although I've switched to apogee 2 step. But if I didn't use a moisturizing dc after either one of those before I started in with my wide tooth, I would not have a strand of hair left on my head.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 3, 2015)

I need to reup on my Mocha Silk. Only one application left. I originally planned to use it weekly but I got off track. I think I'll order some more today and see how my hair does using it two weeks in a row. I love feeling my curlies after a treatment


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 3, 2015)

Ran out of conditioner so did a modified version of MHM- just clay and gel (layered with a little wheatgerm oil). The end result was soft hair that has more lustre than usual.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 4, 2015)

^^^ purty! I love looking at little curlicues


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 4, 2015)

I haven't done a two step treatment in probably two years and I used to do them like clockwork. I'm thinking I haven't needed one since I use APGBP almost weekly.


----------



## celiyah (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello, lurker here 

Current hair length: Full shoulder length 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed 

Goal Month: July 

Current Reggie and styling choices: Twist outs and buns and flat iron 1x per month. Deep condition every wash day= once per week. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?: Baby my edges and ends plus moisturize and seal more often and consistently.


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 5, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ran out of conditioner so did a modified version of MHM- just clay and gel (layered with a little wheatgerm oil). The end result was soft hair that has more lustre than usual.


 Pretty! Do you wear wash n goes often?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2015)

I feel bald headed. I think it will take a year for me to not feel that way. Think I'm going to bun my hair. I wanted to be cute today...


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2015)

celiyah said:


> Hello, lurker here   Current hair length: Full shoulder length  Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed  Goal Month: July  Current Reggie and styling choices: Twist outs and buns and flat iron 1x per month. Deep condition every wash day= once per week.  What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL?: Baby my edges and ends plus moisturize and seal more often and consistently.


  are you growing a cut out? Your hair is longer than mine, but we have the same shape. I'm growing out a haircut I got last year.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 5, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Pretty! Do you wear wash n goes often?



Thank you. The way my regimen has me...yes At the moment, I baggy most of the time while wearing a wig. But anytime I am not at work, I wear my hair out in some type of wash and go. 
With that in mind, I have next week off so my hair will be out and free....playtime yay!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2015)

My new half wig looks just like my blown out hair. I got it half price from the bss. It is human hair with highlights.  I'm wearing a headband, because I didn't want to leave any of my hair out.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 5, 2015)

Now I'm starting to realize how damaging this weather can be. I was driving in my car with the heat on full blast for about 45 minutes. Then I went to take my bun down and the hair inside of the bun was cold as ice. It was so cold I thought my hair was wet somehow. I need to stop underestimating this weather!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm currently prepooing with KeraVada brahmi oil and BASK apple and sorghum hair syrup. Will cowash wirh tresemme flawless curls con and use cantu leave in and shea moisture strengthen leave in and flattwist it back up. I did a light dust last night.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 6, 2015)

Eh decided to do a wash n go instead


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 6, 2015)

I used the beautiful textures TMS yesterday. Here is a pic of my results. Naked face as usual.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 6, 2015)

Shrinkage has my hair at my ears in its natural state. Wild


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 6, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Shrinkage has my hair at my ears in its natural state. Wild



Yep that's usually how it works lol


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

I relaxed my hair today using Mizani and I'm happy with the truth at last. I have been struggling with postpartum shedding which took my edges and gave me tangles and knots. I have to cut about 2-3 inches off of my hair because of my see-through ends. The saddest thing is that the longest parts of my hair are at APL but I want healthy hair over length. So back at SL.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I used the beautiful textures TMS yesterday. Here is a pic of my results. Naked face as usual.


Look at all that pretty hair!  Very nice results.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 7, 2015)

I tried a new braiding pattern and now my wig has a hump boo


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 7, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> I tried a new braiding pattern and now my wig has a hump boo



I kiss my teeth when that happens lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 7, 2015)

Smh current hair situation...


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 7, 2015)

Does anyone go to super cuts or salons like that for trims?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 7, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Does anyone go to super cuts or salons like that for trims?



I have at the salon in Walmart. Not sure the name of it. It was $12 I think and I had straightened my hair as well before going.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 7, 2015)

I had my last trim at the salon in Walmart. I feel they did a good job


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 7, 2015)

Current hair length *Somewhere between SL and APL* - edited to change 'BSL' to 'APL' - this is why I shouldn't try to post things in the middle of the night 
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning *Relaxed*
Goal Month *By the end of the year*
Current Reggie and styling choices *Oil pre-poo, wash & dc weekly, occasional fenugreek & hibiscus treatment, m&s most days. Little-to-no heat. Wearing hair loose most days.*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *Learn as much as I can from this board!*
Post a beginning picture *Attached; but it's not great as a length check due to the waves!*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 7, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> Current hair length Somewhere between SL and BSL
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Relaxed
> Goal Month By the end of the year
> Current Reggie and styling choices Oil pre-poo, wash & dc weekly, occasional fenugreek & hibiscus treatment, m&s most days. Little-to-no heat. Wearing hair loose most days.
> ...



You look APL or close to it. Your hair is gorgeous btw


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 8, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Look at all that pretty hair!  Very nice results.


  thank you love!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 8, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Does anyone go to super cuts or salons like that for trims?


  I used to go to Fantastic Sam. I would go to super cuts for a trim.


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you HairPleezeGrow  and thanks for making me notice that I put the wrong length down - I shouldn't post tired!


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 8, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I kiss my teeth when that happens lol



Me too lol it's right at the part too so it looks even worse but I'm not redoing it nope


----------



## jasmyne14 (Mar 9, 2015)

just an update I'm taking out my weave this evening after 6 weeks


----------



## kupenda (Mar 9, 2015)

I should have done my hair last night now I look crazy. Ugh


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 9, 2015)

Hoping I don't look crazy tomorrow. Tried something different from the now familiar wash and go. I twisted up my hair- a mixture of flat twists at the top and singles at the back. I've set the ends on small perm rods (white/ white and green if that matters lol). I hope it turns out half decent. The plan is to put it up in a banana clip because I the way my hair/ density is, I don't tend to get volumous results.


----------



## beauti (Mar 9, 2015)

*my wash day a few days ago was nothing short of amazing  I was too lazy to prepoo like I normally do. I just shampooed, did an ACV rinse, then I dc'ed overnight with silicon mix. Tangles glided out the next day. I'm just gonna face the fact that my hair loves cones. The CG method was not working out for me. I will stick to cones and just cowash midweek.*


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 9, 2015)

Just improvised a pre-poo with sunflower oil, grapeseed oil and a squirt of protein conditioner, as I didn't have time to mix up my normal combination. Interested to see if I notice a difference...


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 9, 2015)

I measured my hair last night and it looks like I'm still on track to reach natural APL by December. It won't be full APL of course, but I will be claiming it


----------



## kupenda (Mar 10, 2015)

Just dyed the bottom of my hair blue. No regrets! 

But I'm still tryna hit BSL this year. So I'm placing an order for some Mocha Silk too! And changing up my regi to incorporate more protein treatments and cowashes throughout the week


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Just dyed the bottom of my hair blue. No regrets!  But I'm still tryna hit BSL this year. So I'm placing an order for some Mocha Silk too! And changing up my regi to incorporate more protein treatments and cowashes throughout the week


  pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 10, 2015)

Not sure if it was the improvised pre-poo, the new leave in or the fact that I used a hooded dryer on cool rather than air drying, but my roots and ends seem happier today. Yay!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

What is this thread doing on page 5? Hello!!! Where is everyone?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What is this thread doing on page 5? Hello!!! Where is everyone?



Ikr lol...I dk it's been quiet lately.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2015)

I will take a length check pic later this month. Anyone else doing a quarterly update?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I will take a length check pic later this month. Anyone else doing a quarterly update?



I'm going to try and hold off until maybe July or August and do a LC.


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I will take a length check pic later this month. Anyone else doing a quarterly update?



I'm going through an impatient stage - having to resist the urge to length check every day!


----------



## trclemons (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What is this thread doing on page 5? Hello!!! Where is everyone?


I'm here, but since I'm hiding my hair in braids and twists all year, I don't have much to report.

I can't put myself thru the torture of quarterly LCs, so I will hold off until the end of June.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll be doing an LC hopefully in the new two weeks when I relax & I can't get over how soft my hair feels since it's only been a week since I took out my weave , it hasn't been this soft in a while


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What is this thread doing on page 5? Hello!!! Where is everyone?


I'm here. I gave in and straightened my hair. Again  Loving the swaaaaang.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm here. Been wearing my hair out as I'm a bit bored of my wigs at the mo. I don't think I'll be stretching my hair (with or without heat) anytime soon. I did so (without heat) last week for a twist out and had way too many tangles for my liking.
On another note, I want to resist the urge to dust. I don't want to start cutting away all my growth.


----------



## beauti (Mar 17, 2015)

*I'm here as well. I won't do a length check until my one year nappiversary in June. Hopefully I'll be very close to APL  *


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope I'm APL by July. I flat iron hair weekly now, so I already see what's going on with my hair. I'm in hiding mode right now.


----------



## abbygirl (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello Ladies,

Just posting a pix of my hair length as at last week, so I have been in crochet braids consistently since November 14, I do not leave my hair out for more than 3 days in-between my protective styling.
My BIGGEST struggle since going natural was finding a good deep conditioner  but after purchasing some of the deep conditioners mentioned in glamtwinz video on deep conditioners, i can say i see a dramatic improvement in the feel of my hair. 

I have also kept up with my trims to get rid of my damaged coloured ends. 

that a pix of my hair blow dried, i deep conditioned with Joico intense hydrador and OMG, my blow dried hair was so smooth .


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2015)

abbygirl said:


> Hello Ladies,  Just posting a pix of my hair length as at last week, so I have been in crochet braids consistently since November 14, I do not leave my hair out for more than 3 days in-between my protective styling. My BIGGEST struggle since going natural finding a good deep conditioner  but after purchasing some of the deep conditioners mentioned in glamtwinz video on deep conditioners, i can say i see a dramatic improvement in the feel of my hair.  I have also kept up with my trims to get rid of my damaged coloured ends.  that a pix of my hair blow dried, i deep conditioned with Joico intense hydrador and OMG, my blow dried hair was so smooth .


  looks healthy!


----------



## abbygirl (Mar 17, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> looks healthy!



Thanks........


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 17, 2015)

going to make an attempt at the high bun with Marley hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 17, 2015)

^^Thanks for the idea/ reminder. I have so much Marley hair, this may be my style for Wednesday.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 17, 2015)

I think this will be a style staple and a good alternative to leaving my hair out in a puff and getting dried crispy ends


----------



## celiyah (Mar 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> are you growing a cut out? Your hair is longer than mine, but we have the same shape. I'm growing out a haircut I got last year.



Sorry if I'm doing this wrong erplexed, yeah the left side has always been longer than the right, I think it just grows faster for some reason.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 19, 2015)

Today's wash n go



View attachment 301095



View attachment 301087



View attachment 301093



View attachment 301085



View attachment 301091


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 19, 2015)

Well look what was happening behind my back (literally!) while I was busy looking at it from the front! Woot!!

(please excuse the poor photo quality)


----------



## ronie (Mar 19, 2015)

I have not checked in ages. I am still hanging in there. I plan to do a blow out tomorrow. My regimen is pretty much the same.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 19, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> Well look what was happening behind my back (literally!) while I was busy looking at it from the front! Woot!!
> 
> (please excuse the poor photo quality)


Oh yeah, you are knocking on BSL's door.


----------



## iLurk (Mar 21, 2015)

i've been neglecting this thread. lol i'm still here struggling to get pass apl though im trying to hide my hair but the only way i can appreciate it again is by doing braidouts. i might just go back to my semi-protective style of doing braidouts with a headband pushed back far enough so the hair doesn't rub against my shoulders


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 22, 2015)

Finally paid for a new subscription lol...

Let me catch up a bit. Before I do that, 

I took my twists out about three weeks ago. Had them in forever. Detangling took a long time. 

Right now, I have my hair in a top knot with kinky braiding hair. It looks okay. I am wearing lots of pinned up braid style and twists using extensions this year. 

Also,  every Saturday I want to cowash and LOC or at least spray water add since oil and leave in, finger detangle, and put it back up. 

Every Wednesday is wash day. Protein first Wednesday. Hot oil and cowash 2nd and 4th Wednesdays. Moisture DC 3rd Wednesday. 

I want to GHE on days other than Wednesday and Saturday whenever I feel the need/desire. As long as it doesn't get itchy. 

I hope I am BSL by the end of the year or at least April 7th next year (wedding anniversary). Ultimate goal is WL.

Oh I wanted to use all natural products, but I need to use up my commercial products first. I have a lot.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 22, 2015)

Found a new PS idea so I'm sharing 

http://youtu.be/IvHZjIVd1Wk


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 22, 2015)

My hair has been so easy to style these past few weeks. I'm definitely going to be a roller setting natural or straight haired natural. 

I need to trim the back but I'm trying to wait until after Easter. 

I'm going to do a braid out tonight. I got great results last time using the Eco styler + oil custard mix.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 22, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> going to make an attempt at the high bun with Marley hair.



What a coinky! I did this yesterday! I made a messy bun with my own. I think it was pretty cute. Yours is cute too!

I am doing a lot of different styles with Marley hair this year. I think they are fast and easy and cute


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 22, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Today's wash n go


  got that red lipstick on... I see we are being grown again huh? Lol cutie pie!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 23, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> got that red lipstick on... I see we are being grown again huh? Lol cutie pie!



Lol girl I love my lipsticks. I have my collection just about complete too. Here's a pretty peach one I found. I also did a pretty pink ombre and a blue and purple ombre


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 23, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol girl I love my lipsticks. I have my collection just about complete too. Here's a pretty peach one I found. I also did a pretty pink ombre and a blue and purple ombre


  you are gonna make me break out my stash!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow you look gorgeous in that peach lippie. I love it!


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 23, 2015)

Hmmm it wasn't so smart of me to add more oil to my ecostyler mix. My hair is very soft but my braid out didn't have a lot of hold. Oh well I'm starting to like the fluff.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 23, 2015)

It's official. I told my husband we aren't having any children until I have waist length hair lol. He just laughed. I'm serious -_-


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 24, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> you are gonna make me break out my stash!



Break it out its spring!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> HairPleezeGrow you look gorgeous in that peach lippie. I love it!



Thanks pretty...I really like it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 24, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> It's official. I told my husband we aren't having any children until I have waist length hair lol. He just laughed. I'm serious -_-



What!?! Lol I bet he did.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 25, 2015)

Today's twistout


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 25, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What!?! Lol I bet he did.



I'm suurious! Lol. We don't plan on having any for a while anyway, so he thinks it's great. 

I did the GHE overnight. It made my hair fuzzy but today is wash day anyway. I want to put an Aphogee 2 step treatment on it. I'm likely going to do that, cowash, LOC and that's it until GHE Friday

Some people do a moisturizing deep conditioner right after a hard protein, but I tend to think I should wait before I do a moisturizing dc. Already, I will be doing the GHE Friday night, which is moisturizing. A cowash and LOC on Saturday night. GHE next Tuesday night. Hot oil treatment and cowash next Wednesday. Same Friday night/Saturday routine. GHE the following Tuesday night again and finally a solid moisturizing dc on that Wednesday.... I think I will be fine not doing a moisturizing dc right after my aphogee treatment but what do I know. Please tell me if you have experiences or suggestions

Eta: oh and I do an acv rinse before my moisturizing dc's.


----------



## Trixie58 (Mar 25, 2015)

Relaxed last Saturday, so uploading a post relaxer photo. It is ok but this pic hides still choppy layering. The top layer hits around my hairline in the back and the rest is approaching APL! Front is a complete mess. Makes my hair look thinner. Nothing I can do but grow it out best I can.


----------



## divinerae (Mar 27, 2015)

I think I can finally join a length challenge!! I recently picked out my locs of 4+ years and had a lot of damaged ends.  I think my hair was around BSL when I first took them out in September, but I have been cutting and trimming regularly(like every time I walk by a mirror)to get to a healthy starting point.  BSL by December 2015 if doable I think





Although I love my coily/curly hair, wash and go's seem to be a no no for my fine strands. Stretching my hair or being a straight haired natural is how I will retain more length. I have two regimens, one for roller sets or styles I don't mind washing after 3-4 days or when I flatiron.  I usually try to stretch my flatironed hair for two weeks.
Regimen 1: Co-wash 2x a week, DC 2x a week, Light protein 1x a week, Shampoo 2x a month, and Heavy Protein every 6 weeks.
Regimen 2: Shampoo, Condition, DC, roller set or blow dry, flatiron, and pin curl to maintain for two weeks if possible.  
I also take a multi vitamin, and Manetabolism. I have Mineral Rich too but have been slacking really bad on that.  I really feel like the supplements have helped because the scissors and I are best friends, but I'm amazed that my hair is still where it is.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 28, 2015)

Finally put in that aphogee treatment I mentioned Wednesday. Did an acv rinse first. My hair loves acv... the whole thing went fine. I'm going to do it again in. .. June. 

I'm planning to put in box braids starting tomorrow to keep until June.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll be washing my hair as normal and bunning , may relax next week can't see my scalp nomore


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2015)

Did ACV rinse and clay wash (rhassoul and bentonite mix) this morning. Then I rubbed some wheatgerm oil through my hair and tried some flaxseed gel.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Did ACV rinse and clay wash (rhassoul and bentonite mix) this morning. Then I rubbed some wheatgerm oil through my hair and tried some flaxseed gel.



This all sounds delightful. I can't wait to use up my stash and buy this stuff. How does your hair like the rhassoul clay?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> This all sounds delightful. I can't wait to use up my stash and buy this stuff. How does your hair like the rhassoul clay?



My hair seems to love clay- rhassoul/ calcium bentonite/ sodium bentonite. I used to make a mix like batter and I my hair responded well- clean scalp and hair, accepting moisture and clumping. For the past couple of weeks, I've made a much more liquid mix and it gives great slip for detangling (much better than the thicker consistency). I tend to use a blend of rhassoul and bentonite on my hair.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 29, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair seems to love clay- rhassoul/ calcium bentonite/ sodium bentonite. I used to make a mix like batter and I my hair responded well- clean scalp and hair, accepting moisture and clumping. For the past couple of weeks, I've made a much more liquid mix and it gives great slip for detangling (much better than the thicker consistency). I tend to use a blend of rhassoul and bentonite on my hair.



Ok great! I was worried that it would be drying or make it hard if it were not mixed with acv. Sounds like the opposite!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Ok great! I was worried that it would be drying or make it hard if it were not mixed with acv. Sounds like the opposite!



I always add ACV- it helps smooth the mix. I used to only use a splash. I use a little more now, but I don't measure properly lol. I just dilute it in water first (more ACV makes these clays quite runny). The milk helps thicken it up (and adds some conditioning) without using too much clay. It can be drying if left on a long time but in general, rhassoul doesn't tend to be as drying for some. 

The mix doesn't really have time to get hard on my hair. I used to cover with a shower cap or bag to prevent this. Now as soon as I've finished applying and detangling, I wash it out.

My timing for clay now is at most around 1hr 30mins start to finish, including detangling time. That's just how long it takes me but a lot of people leave it on for less.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 30, 2015)

Braiding hair is soaking in acv to prepare for the braiding that may or may not happen tomorrow lol. It's amazing how many things get in the way! !


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm hoping to get a trim and flat iron Saturday. Trying to schedule it now. I'm just not in the mood to mess with my hair now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 30, 2015)

Trying to decide if I should wash today or just leave it alone for a few days. I may leave it alone. I had some breakage from letting my hair get bone dry. I trimmed my ends and m&s. I have it in four sections.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2015)

I will post my length check after I wash my hair tonight


----------



## kupenda (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't seem to post photos from my phone. But the blue in my hair has faded to a very pretty violet and I can't say I'm dying to go back to the darker color so my next dye job will be purple for sure. I'll pick it up this weekend

I've noticed some breakage around my hairline in the front. It's not dyed or anything. Idk yet what caused it but I'm not happy at all. I've slacked on dc's lately but I won't anymore


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2015)

Tonight's lc


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Tonight's lc


  you made it! Congrats!


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 31, 2015)

I was going to try to wait for the end of the year to clip my hair but I bought new scissors and attacked my front left side. Decided I probably shouldn't cut that much for the rest of the sections though. Its like ear length there now. Ah well. That side grows fast

Still haven't put in those dang braids


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 31, 2015)

Double post


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 31, 2015)

Learning how to bun is the best thing I could have done for myself in the hot summer days to come


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 1, 2015)

I've been SO lazy with my hair. Need to trim it, need to condition and style it.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 1, 2015)

I wasn't able to really do a LC but I blew out my hair a little bit before putting it into a bun. I think it should be closer to APL soon though.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 1, 2015)

Ordered some bamboo silica and it arrived today- read about it on here in one of these threads lol. I've already been taking Manetabolism regularly for over a year (I think) or thereabouts. Just trying to maximise my output


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 2, 2015)

Trim complete. 
- sectioned as I went along
- detangled with tangle teaser 
- used tension method while blow dry (so fast and easy! )
- clipped small pieces at a time within each section
- held the ends tautly and, with my other hand, pulled out the hairs that weren't as long as the majority. 
- clipped those hairs as short as necessary for each piece
- clipped the ends of the longest hairs.

Eventually the short hairs are going to grow longer and then I will cut the section even. As the section grows as long as another section, I will cut them even. When all my front or back is even, I will trim it all together. etc

Ive had to do my hair this way years ago and it works for me. The color and heat last year did a lot of damage. Clipping in sections like this enables me to cut as much as necessary, but as little as possible.

I think I can still make APL this year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 2, 2015)

Got my hair straighten and trimmed at the Milan hair school. Sorry but couldn't get good pic of the back. Will post back shots when my camera kids get home.

View attachment 302553



View attachment 302555



View attachment 302557


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay here's the back...


----------



## traceedeebee (Apr 2, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Got my hair straighten and trimmed at the Milan hair school. Sorry but couldn't get good pic of the back. Will post back shots when my camera kids get home.


Very pretty! They did a great job.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 2, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Very pretty! They did a great job.



Thanks trace!


----------



## Trixie58 (Apr 2, 2015)

I feel like there's lots of trimming occurring with this thread right now! I've been doing the self dust attempts but y'all have me wanting a pro to step in!


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 2, 2015)

For the ladies that are style challenged like myself, just keep practicing! 

I joined this thread not knowing how to cornrow or flat twist at all.  
I watched YouTube videos until one of the methods finally just clicked. 
Back then it would take me an hour and a half to do only FOUR cornrows for a braid out.

It isn't that fast but I'm happy to say I just did four cornrows in 45 minutes!

I'm going to take my own advice and start practicing roller setting again.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 2, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> I feel like there's lots of trimming occurring with this thread right now! I've been doing the self dust attempts but y'all have me wanting a pro to step in!



Lololollllll resist the scissor if you can!!! Someone has to be strong!!


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 3, 2015)

Trixie58 said:


> I feel like there's lots of trimming occurring with this thread right now! I've been doing the self dust attempts but y'all have me wanting a pro to step in!



Yes and I really need to add myself to that list. My ends are atrocious


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 3, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Got my hair straighten and trimmed at the Milan hair school. Sorry but couldn't get good pic of the back. Will post back shots when my camera kids get home.



You look soooo much like my favorite cousin it's unreal. 

Your hair looks great


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 3, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> You look soooo much like my favorite cousin it's unreal.
> 
> Your hair looks great



Lol thanks...is her name Erin? Lol j/k


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 3, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay here's the back...


  your hair is just growing! Yay!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 7, 2015)

Yyyaaaayyyy!!!! We're back up! !! 
I'm so excited..... and lame. I've been watching the update like a hawk. I didn't know who to talk to about my hair lol


----------



## beauti (Apr 8, 2015)

*Hahaha! Same here! I was losing my mind without lhcf *


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 8, 2015)

I put in armpit length box braids!
Started Thursday and finished Friday. It took about 6 or 7 hours total. They are neater than I have ever made my own braids and they took less time.

I made (somewhat) neat parts instead of grabbing random sections like I usually do. This saved the most time. I sectioned the braiding hair into 10 pieces at a time so that they were pretty even and this saved time too. Also, I didn't borrow from another section as I braided, which helped it look neat. Right from the beginning I started with the braid hair in three pieces and my own hair in three pieces.

Now how do I put in a photo... hmmm...

Eta: I can edit and click the camera but it won't post the photo still


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2015)

Can't wait to see your braids! Hit the camera icon!


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Apr 8, 2015)

I broke my maxiglide last night but will be getting a new flat iron soon along with a pair of hair shears. I have hardly been using heat on my hair though. My hair is growing pretty fast though but I have had bsb hair before but had a very bad setback in 2013 which took me to SL. I did not think that I would be able to wear my hair in its natural texture at one point but I have proved myself wrong.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm getting my hair blown out in a few weeks. I haven't had it straightened since January. I plan to do microtrims until my layers grow out.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey everyone! I would like to join. I was hesitant about joining because my hair has been at a stand still, but I have decided to transition back to natural and would like to join and finally get to BSL.


*Current hair length: APL (or close to it; trimmed last night need to take an official pic)*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Transitioning*
*Goal Month: DEC. I hope to be at least close to BSL. I have a long torso so I know it will take a while.*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Prepoo w/ oils - Shampoo w/ a Moisturizing Shampoo (Clarify every 4-6 weeks) - DC w/ Keracare Humecto or an APB conditoner; Protein once a month or once every other month (mix in w/ my moisturizing DC) - Apply Leave in - Blowdry (every wash to prevent tangles) or rollerset. I plan to protective style every other month.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? Keep my hair straight (too many tangles if I don't do this)/Ease up on the protein/Protective style often (my plan is one or two months in a protective style and one month with my hair out)*
*Post a beginning picture: Will post later*


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2015)

I know I will make APL,but I keep snipping away.  So hopefully by Sept.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> your hair is just growing! Yay!


I know right lol...OAN I miss the app. I hate logging in in my phone trying to navigate through everything. I don't even remember how to upload pics like this. Do you know how long it's been since I uploaded pics from my computer lol. I miss the app


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I know right lol...OAN I miss the app. I hate logging in in my phone trying to navigate through everything. I don't even remember how to upload pics like this. Do you know how long it's been since I uploaded pics from my computer lol. I miss the app



You seem to keep outgrowing your challenges


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol I didn't host this one luckily so no kicking me out and I'm not APL yet so there! @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol I didn't host this one luckily so no kicking me out and I'm not APL yet so there! @faithVA



Um, are you looking at the same picture I am? You will be BSL by the end of the summer. I will let you stay in denial for now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

I will let you stay in denial for now.[/QUOTE]
Thanks love ya!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm back to my wigs later today getting a braid down so here's 3 day old wng


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Please somebody give me some time alone to do my hair! I keep having awesome wash days, but run out of time to style!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Please somebody give me some time alone to do my hair! I keep having awesome wash days, but run out of time to style!


Awww (((hugs)))


----------



## kupenda (Apr 14, 2015)

Cowashed last night with Miss Jessie Creme de le Curl (I think) and used Aubrey Rosa Mosqueta as an in shower dc. My hair feels good. I plan to corinse with Rosa Mosqueta again tonight and tomorrow. One of the benefits of wigs is very little to no styling time, and I love it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't know if I posted these before but my wash n go before Easter. Then I wrote the blonde wig on Easter. Haven't worn it since lol not used to the color. Then just random pics of my other wig and today with the gray lippie.


----------



## traceedeebee (Apr 16, 2015)

I finally stopped waiting on my mobile app to work and logged in to find it's not available for the iPhone 6. 

Oh well. I did get my hair done. I've come to the conclusion, that I will blow out and flat iron my own hair. I'll use my stylist just for trims. My scalp hurt for a couple days afterwards because she didn't use the technique I showed her. I should make my goal of APL by the end of the year.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 17, 2015)

acv rinse on my scalp on Tuesday evening. I think I used more acv than usual. It left a scent for a little longer than usual.....I was supposed to follow up with a hot oil treatment, but I have not done that yet so my scalp was soooo dry by today.... still lazy. Put oil in it but didnt heat it up. I'm going to try something different tomorrow evening: massage in a little more oil or just use what is on my scalp already, wet a medium towel in hot water, ring it out, wrap that on my head for.. a while,  then rinse it off


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 17, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Please somebody give me some time alone to do my hair! I keep having awesome wash days, but run out of time to style!


story of my life. the dry time is what gets me.


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Apr 17, 2015)

I just had to trim more than I planned because I was long overdue so while before I was grazing apl. I am maybe an inch or so away but I'm not for sure. My hair feels much better tho so I'm thinking about dusting every 8 weeks from now on. I was hoping to be apl by the end of June but I don't wanna push it so I will just see where I'm at then and will try not to do no pull tests until next length check because I do them too often.


----------



## beauti (Apr 17, 2015)

*Still here...wash day tonight...maybe...*


----------



## kupenda (Apr 18, 2015)

Just had my hair blow dried and flat ironed plus a much needed trim. Over 3 inches cut off. Necessary, and I'm only a little bit sad. But I'm no longer APL. Which is fine. Who wants raggedy APL? Not this chick. I will start back up with my Green Magic scalp massages and likely start getting my hair blown out monthly to help get a handle on the tangles. I had quite a bit of breakage in the middle from my most coarse texture


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 19, 2015)

So my hair journey has halted completely. I've decided to texlax and cut my hair off. It will probably be neck length maybe grazing shoulder length by the time its done. My hair needs a new start completely. Its either that or cut it very short and wear extensions to grow it out. If the texlax ends horribly then it will be plan B.

I was thinking about doing this in the summer but I'm getting urges now. It may be sooner than I think. Looks like I'll be back here in 2016 though


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 19, 2015)

Blow dried my hair with my new handle less dryer on low heat. The results are okay. I think I went wrong using oyin hair dew as my leave in. I will try Aussie moist next time. I hope there's no ill effects from blow drying on low because I can see myself doing this when I'm not roller setting. I've kind of accepted that I need my hair super stretched at all times.


----------



## beauti (Apr 19, 2015)

*Yeah...wash day didn't happen. Maybe today *


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 19, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Blow dried my hair with my new handle less dryer on low heat. The results are okay. I think I went wrong using oyin hair dew as my leave in. I will try Aussie moist next time. I hope there's no ill effects from blow drying on low because I can see myself doing this when I'm not roller setting. I've kind of accepted that I need my hair super stretched at all times.


I have to have my hair stretched! I am still working on my hair! Day 3 now... I flat iron one side so far... It took me an hour!


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 19, 2015)

Hanging in there with my high bun woot


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 20, 2015)

just the middle of my scalp is itching. of course I'm making it worse by scratching it with my nails.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2015)

Didn't wash my hair like I was supposed to either. I _will _get round to it this evening


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2015)

Currently sitting with my DC. After 5 days without washing/ rinsing, I feel like my hair could do with it. I mixed in a little wheatgerm and grapseed oils.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2015)

Yay it's wash day. Once I get back from the gym I will wash, dc and rebraid. 2 more weeks until my blowout


----------



## beauti (Apr 20, 2015)

*Sitting under dryer now with my dc. Think I can hang for 30min. *


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 21, 2015)

Since the scalp itching post above, I've been tying my braids back with a satin scarf around the edges instead of using my bonnet. my scalp is not itching anymore. i felt like i needed more air flow and it seems to have solved the problem.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Ladies, still here. Been busy, DH bought us a bigger house so been decorating that and neglecting my hair. It's not in a good state at all, my 5 month old DS keeps pulling out clumps of it, I have dandruff from a relaxer burn, still nursing my edges with castor oil. Will get back on track soon though. Congrats to @HPG and @Prettymetty and other ladies on your hair growth!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2015)

Wash day tonight. I feel like trying out some proper protein, especially on my vulnerable areas (it'll be the first time in ages. And I have a new gel to test out


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 23, 2015)

Wash day today but i'm feeling lazy so i'm gonna stop at hair cuttery again and get it washed and blowdried. Good thing they get you out in a hr


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 23, 2015)

I washed my hair yesterday and I swear my arms still hurt...I'm not sure if I am closer to APL or SL but at least my hair is much longer than it was this time last year...


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a love/hate thing with other people doing my hair. I forgot my green magic at home so I couldn't get her to apply it to my scalp.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 25, 2015)

Got my hair "trimmed" today looks like i'm just grazing APL now. I'm ok with that I plan on getting my hair braided tonight in a beehive i'll leave the braids in for 2-3 weeks at a time and just wear my wig.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 25, 2015)

Week 2 of my straight hair. I skipped the gym, lush baths, and long showers for this. But it's back to good ole me starting monday. Strength training, cardio, lush baths, the whole nine


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't know if my scalp is dry, dirty, or I have dandruff. I don't like having to shampoo my hair once a week.
I don't work out, sweat, or use a lot of products so I don't know what's going on but my hair has been like this for years.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm going to keep these braids in until the end of May, but then I want to wear a curly wig from... that one place with the long shipping.... forgot it. anyway. If it's not in, then I will just wear it in a bun for a week


----------



## CluelessJL (Apr 26, 2015)

Had a little trim yesterday along with my relaxer. Need to take a proper length check picture later. I suspect I've lost a bit of ground, but my ends are looking better


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 26, 2015)

Did a much needed trim today


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm out of this challenge. I have a faded Mohawk... So yeah maybe in a year or so, I will be back? Lol


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 26, 2015)

I should be full BSL by July.. or atleast grazing it.


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm out of this challenge. I have a faded Mohawk... So yeah maybe in a year or so, I will be back? Lol


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 26, 2015)

Cowashed my braids focusing on my scalp last night. Blow dried on cool. I'm loving these braids. 

How are you people getting photos on here. Mine won't upload


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay I'm finally ready to join up!!

1) SL
2) Texturized
3) APL by Dec 2015

4) Prepoo, wash & DC weekly
Henna/Indigo abt every 3 weeks
Protein as needed
Texturize every 12 weeks or longer
Trim monthly
Scalp massages w/JBCO 2-3 times week
LOV method 2-3 times week
Wigs every day since April 2014
Next style will be a big faux bun with wet & wavy hair

5) work more on my edges and tension blowouts on cool air instead of air drying

6) Here is a pic from July 2014 and April 2015


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


>


Here you go! I posted in the SL thread!


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Here you go! I posted in the SL thread!



Zoooooomg


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 26, 2015)

@shortdub78 you look beautiful!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> Zoooooomg





apple_natural said:


> @shortdub78 you look beautiful!


Thank you ladies! I feel good!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Cowashed my braids focusing on my scalp last night. Blow dried on cool. I'm loving these braids.
> 
> How are you people getting photos on here. Mine won't upload


I used photobucket.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Apr 27, 2015)

What? Wow, you look beautiful!


shortdub78 said:


> I'm out of this challenge. I have a faded Mohawk... So yeah maybe in a year or so, I will be back? Lol


----------



## Fotchygirl (Apr 27, 2015)

@shortdub78 you are so brave! Short hair suits you hey!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2015)

Fotchygirl said:


> @shortdub78 you are so brave! Short hair suits you hey!


Thank you!  I had a mishap with a product I was trying out. It was a cowash conditioner made by Silk Elements. It caused matting, knots, and tangles! I had enough! I had to get rid of that hair! I feel free again!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 27, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Here you go! I posted in the SL thread!


You look amazing!


----------



## kupenda (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats @shortdub78 !!! You have the cutest bone structure. And I love how the cut frames your face. Don't tempt me!


----------



## kupenda (Apr 27, 2015)

My ends feel bushy and tangly again. I'm not happy. So tonight I'm going to moisturize small sections with bekura silk and honey latte and put it in a few big bantu knots to keep the hair stretched and give it a little body. Probably do a scalp massage with green magic as well


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Congrats @shortdub78 !!! You have the cutest bone structure. And I love how the cut frames your face. Don't tempt me!


Thank you! Lol please don't cut! Normally I would push someone over ledge, but no don't cut it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2015)

kupenda said:


> My ends feel bushy and tangly again. I'm not happy. So tonight I'm going to moisturize small sections with bekura silk and honey latte and put it in a few big bantu knots to keep the hair stretched and give it a little body. Probably do a scalp massage with green magic as well


Bantu knots would be nice! I tried the last week and it came out very cute! Can't wait to try it when my hair gets longer.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 30, 2015)

Cowashed today with ORS conditioner (the yellow one that smells like oranges). I plan to cowash or dc every single day until at least Monday. I need to get my moisture and protein balance back in check. Although my hair felt good after the ORS. Maybe I better stop sleeping on that one...


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 1, 2015)

I'm hoping in a couple weeks I've gained back what I had to cut off during my last "trim".


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2015)

My hair appt can't come soon enough. I am so over these tangles and difficult shed hairs. 10 more days.

I think I will put a red rinse in my hair next wash day. I hope it lasts this time.


----------



## PlainJane (May 2, 2015)

What are you ladies using to wash your hair? My keracare hydrating detangling shampoo is starting to be too harsh now that majority of my hair is natural now. I've always tried CON shampoo


----------



## trclemons (May 2, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Here you go! I posted in the SL thread!


You are killing that cut.....Too cute!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2015)

So I colored this wig purple  with blue streaks but you really can't tell the purple much. I'm going to do it again later on and get the color to really pop. Here's the outcome styled two different ways. Hubby didn't like the first style so did it the second style.


----------



## GGsKin (May 3, 2015)

You are gorgeous @HairPleezeGrow loving the last look.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You are gorgeous @HairPleezeGrow loving the last look.


Thank you hun. You're making me blush. Never think of myself as gorgeous.


----------



## kupenda (May 3, 2015)

Cowashed with Aubrey Rosa Mosqueta. Letting the fro out today. Haven't worn my hair completely out on its own in a long time. I miss it


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 3, 2015)

Washed and conditioned with Nexxus all while in braids. will blowdry on cool to make sure my hair is dry before putting back in braids.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies using to wash your hair? My keracare hydrating detangling shampoo is starting to be too harsh now that majority of my hair is natural now. I've always tried CON shampoo


I use CON argan oil, but I'm almost out. I bought some of the original CON detangling shampoo


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 3, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies using to wash your hair? My keracare hydrating detangling shampoo is starting to be too harsh now that majority of my hair is natural now. I've always tried CON shampoo



Washing my hair with nexxus (in the light blue bottle) it's doing great for my half relaxed, half natural hair.


----------



## kupenda (May 4, 2015)

I usually wash with Bobeam shampoo bars. Sometimes I'll use Shea Moisture  (the honey one)


In other news. I rand the coco honey and amla poo bar over the perimeter of my hair, cowashed the rest with Oyin Honey Hemp. My hair felt super soft and smooth upon rinsing


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2015)

Soooo I really wanted to color some hair blue. I ordered hair from aliexpress just for that purpose. I first bleached the hair like I normally do when I'm going to color. After I applied the ion dyes. The aqua was supposed to be more of highlight color. Anyway the pics make it look green but its blue in person. It may have green undertone to it since we all know yellow and blue make green lol. Maybe next weekend I'll go in with the blue again. I haven't styled it yet.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2015)

Okay ladies here's the finished stylestyle


----------



## iLurk (May 6, 2015)

Washed and did a protein treatment last night and forgot to use a moisturising conditioner afterwards. I did use a cheap v05 condish to help detangle so idk if that counted but jeez it took me a couple of hours to finger detangle.  I hope that didn't contribute to more problems.  

Also did some cutting may have been a little over the 1 inch recommendation but I'm still around the apl area might also be a little uneven due to me being a rookie trimmer but oh well. I'm just glad to get rid of some of the damage and it will eventually be corrected.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 6, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow that color is beautiful!! I want to do that on my hair in the fall, but with semipermanent color.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> HairPleezeGrow that color is beautiful!! I want to do that on my hair in the fall, but with semipermanent color.


Thanks pretty! I used the ion semipermanent color. Was going to use manic panic but heard it washes out too soon. I might try special effects as well. I heard their color when it fades its a lovely lilac purple instead of green that most blues fade to.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2015)

iLurk said:


> Washed and did a protein treatment last night and forgot to use a moisturising conditioner afterwards. I did use a cheap v05 condish to help detangle so idk if that counted but jeez it took me a couple of hours to finger detangle.  I hope that didn't contribute to more problems.
> 
> Also did some cutting may have been a little over the 1 inch recommendation but I'm still around the apl area might also be a little uneven due to me being a rookie trimmer but oh well. I'm just glad to get rid of some of the damage and it will eventually be corrected.


You're not going to miss those damaged ends so good for you. I couldn't trim my own hair lol I just dust the ends. Wish I knew where my split ender was bc I could trim with that.


----------



## iLurk (May 6, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You're not going to miss those damaged ends so good for you. I couldn't trim my own hair lol I just dust the ends. Wish I knew where my split ender was bc I could trim with that.




Yea when I started doing it it felt good and I wanted to trim some more tbh. I now understand how some women on the boards become scissor addicts. I think per result I've learned that I have a fast growth rate? I was 6 months post relaxer and it was reported that I had 5-6 inches of new growth.


----------



## jasmyne14 (May 10, 2015)

Haven't really posted as I finish university next week and have been so busy with that and juggling two jobs etc . However , I got a weave installed and will post pics soon


----------



## kupenda (May 10, 2015)

I have been so hair lazy. Sooooooo lazy. Ugh


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 11, 2015)

kupenda said:


> I have been so hair lazy. Sooooooo lazy. Ugh


Girl me too that's why I stay in wigs. If I don't I will have to cowash like 2-3 times a week lol and style.


----------



## kupenda (May 11, 2015)

I dc'ed accidentally overnight with SD Shea What. I am so in love with bekura honey latte. Soft, slippy, and leaves my hair happy. Guaranteed. Sealed with Oyin BSP and yall can't tell me nothing!


----------



## apple_natural (May 11, 2015)

Taking my braids down towards the end of the month. I had the idea to wear it out for a week under a curly wig but I need mo money.... I think I'm going to just braid it tight back up.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2015)

I got my hair blown out, but it has been raining... my roots are already starting to crinkle. I will post a pic when my camera man gets back (dh). Tomorrow I am trimming my ends and by the looks of them I will need to take off about an inch. It makes me sad to lose length, but I want my hair to be thick from root to tip. Right now I have a lot of layers and tapered ends from color damage, rough handling at the salon and moisture overload. Sigh.

Getting to BSL as a natural is a lot harder than I thought it would be. For  a moment today I thought about getting a relaxer,  but then all my ombre ends would break off. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## iLurk (May 12, 2015)

kupenda said:


> I have been so hair lazy. Sooooooo lazy. Ugh




I think i'm ready to get some braids or a sew in cause I'm too lazy to even put on a wig


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2015)

Before and after trim. My ends were so struggly. I was grazing Bsl with my V, but I trimmed it into a U shape. I only trimmed about an inch all over, but my hair feels sooo much better.


----------



## CluelessJL (May 13, 2015)

Sigh. Suddenly feeling very impatient to get to full BSL. No idea why - hopefully it will pass!


----------



## beauti (May 13, 2015)

*I'm definitely with the lazy hair crew. My hair stays up like this all week. *


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 13, 2015)

Just stretched a curl in my nape to APL  I plan to give myself a 1/4" trim next week so I'll see where that leaves me & update then. I'll also be back with a photo of the stretch. Idk why I didn't snap a quick pic... Anyway, looks like I'm on track for my goal of (longest layer) BSL by September.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 17, 2015)

I had a great wash day this weekend. Been feeling guilty about having such a huge stash but still wanted to crack open some new products. Used the Komaza Care protein strengthener . I cant believe how great this was for my fine tangly hair!!

Followed up with the Naturelle Grow marshmallow root, slippery elm and cinnamon DC. This is just what my hair needed. 

So I got the idea to just add slippery elm, marshmallow root and aloe vera powder to all my DCs (as I go) so I can use them up while getting the max benefits for my hair. No need to order them BC I already have a huge stash of powders. Im excited to see more change in the health of my hair.


----------



## beauti (May 19, 2015)

*Prepooing right now. I 'think' I made apl...Will know for sure on my nappiversary in June when I straighten *


----------



## iLurk (May 19, 2015)

meh i need to go back to hiding my hair again its impossible to keep a hair style anymore now that i'm 7 months post relaxer. now that i have a new simplified regime i dont have a need for some products and i would feel bad just throwing them away cause most the stuff is still at least 60% full.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2015)

I'm enjoying my hair right now at this length. The cut, color and just everything is just lovely. My roots reverted, but I'm not even mad. It just gives me more volume. #silverlining

I might be Bsl by the end of the year...I might still be Apl. As long as I enjoy the journey it doesn't  matter how long it takes.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 23, 2015)

I've been unofficially booted out of the SL thread. Here is the mini length check I did this morning. I think I am pretty close to APL.


----------



## trclemons (May 23, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I've been unofficially booted out of the SL thread. Here is the mini length check I did this morning. I think I am pretty close to APL.


Oh yeah, it was time for you to leave the SL thread......Nice growth!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 25, 2015)

Gave myself a texturizer TU on Friday. It went smoothly and I do see some progress. I used Joico K-pak on the hair shaft before applying the texturizer then again in the mid-step phase. Hair came out great. Today I will lightly straighten so I can trim with the Splitender and wig it for another month. 

I plan to try using protein at every wash bc my hair loves it. The only time I got protein overload is when I was taking biotin with keratin supplements


----------



## kupenda (May 25, 2015)

Steadily making my way back to APL after a 3 plus inch "trim" about a month ago. Feeling good


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2015)

I've been wanting to do some gray hair for a while. I bought some aliexpress hair already colored gray bc I didn't want to mess it up or it not turn the color I wanted. Made a unit with it. Just threw some big curls in it and will wear it tomorrow. Excuse the no makeup face


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2015)

So I forgot to post that I went to dinner Friday with the girls. We just had a girls night. The first pic of my outfit and hair before styled and makeup. Then pics of the finished look of hair and makeup.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 26, 2015)

HPG
Lookin' foxy, girl!!!  What chu hubbie have to say about THAT outfit?!!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 26, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow your hair, makeup and fashion is always on point. I love the gray!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 26, 2015)

Here's the finished look with makeup y'all...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 26, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> HPG
> Lookin' foxy, girl!!!  What chu hubbie have to say about THAT outfit?!!


Thanks! Haaaa! He had just pulled up from work when I was walking out to the car to leave and he looks at me and goes "who goes to eat dressed like that?" Lol I was like I do lol. I mean come one we don't get to have a girls night too often and I don't get to dress up at all. Makeup I do like twice a week maybe but dressing up and hanging with the girls cones around once in a blue moon.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @HairPleezeGrow your hair, makeup and fashion is always on point. I love the gray!


Thank you pretty! I'm still learning but I like to try different things.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 28, 2015)

My hair smells so goood. I used Keratin Thermique on my ends before I wrapped my hair last night. 

My new stylist is so gentle and skilled. She did a great blowout without any tugging or excessive heat. Best part is that my hair doesn't smell burnt like when I go to the Dominicans.


----------



## NefertariBlu (May 31, 2015)

I'm so annoyed.  I suffered major heat damage on my hair after I flat ironed it a couple weeks ago. I used a remington iron on medium heat and it fried my hair. I've used it on higher temps with no problems so I'm not not sure what happened.

I definitely won't be using it again.

I went to the salon yesterday and she cut off more than I wanted her too but I'm not mad. I still have a lot more to cut off but I'll gradually cut them.


----------



## CluelessJL (May 31, 2015)

Getting closer!

(Excuse the terrible quality photo, as ever)


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 2, 2015)

Impromptu length check.  I think I'm about an inch away from BSL.  Official LC Will be in mid July when I straighten it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 2, 2015)

I asked dh to choose between purple and blue black for my next hair color. He chose blue black, so I will be coloring my hair in a couple weeks. I'm so excited about this. I have done purple before, but it was years ago. I have never had blue black.


----------



## beauti (Jun 3, 2015)

*My hair is in box braids until end of the month or early july. Will do length check then. I just needed a break and to hide for a while.*


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 11, 2015)

Still on box braids as I plan to be until next spring. I think by then I will have some progress... Ive been forgetting my vitamins lately. Woops


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm getting my hair done tomorrow. Hopefully I don't need a trim. My ends seem stronger and happier since I've been exclusively using Kerastase leave ins.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey ladies. Still wearing my wigs. Still doing my same routine. Straightened my hair yesterday and here's where I'm at from last month. My daughter says it reaches the 8 but her finger was in the way.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jun 11, 2015)

So, I got my hair straightened this afternoon and I think I may be back to SL? She took a little bit off because I haven't trimmed since I BC last year. Hoping for APL by the end of this year.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice growth HPG!! Thats really good for one month. The wigs are really great for helping to retain length. I STILL cant believe the retention I've seen lately.

I was tired of wearing wigs so I braided my hair for a Senegalese twist crochet style but I just didnt have the commitment to get it done. I put in about 15 premade twists then took em right back out! SMDH!

So I'm gonna leave the braid pattern in and just wear my wigs some more. I'll just wash my hair with ACV rinses and use some sort of spray to moisturize.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> Nice growth HPG!! Thats really good for one month. The wigs are really great for helping to retain length. I STILL cant believe the retention I've seen lately.
> 
> I was tired of wearing wigs so I braided my hair for a Senegalese twist crochet style but I just didnt have the commitment to get it done. I put in about 15 premade twists then took em right back out! SMDH!
> 
> So I'm gonna leave the braid pattern in and just wear my wigs some more. I'll just wash my hair with ACV rinses and use some sort of spray to moisturize.


Thanks! That's me I don't have time to fool with my head lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2015)

It's the Summer Solstice so I did a search and destroy and cut my bangs. My ends feel great


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

Hair update...pic on left taken in Feb and other one today. 


 i see some length and fullness


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jun 29, 2015)

Here is my length check for june. Comparison of my starting pic to today. Will be posting in the next length check also since I did not quite make it to apl.


----------



## beauti (Jun 29, 2015)

* I'm still in my braids, itching to take them out*


----------



## kupenda (Jun 29, 2015)

Creeping my way back to APL


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 1, 2015)

i took my braids out... i think Friday June 19th.... sometime that weekend. Now, I am in a sew in. I kind of cut it into a bob, but not a short one. its about shoulder length. 

i bought a six synthetic wigs that i hope to wear for the rest of the year. one a month. we'll see how that goes. i need to be able to do more conditioning. i want to a GHE overnight some days. but i dont quite know when. I have castor oil. i need to buy some coconut oil and maybe some essential oils. i also want to buy clay wash.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2015)

I need to go wig shopping just in case my braidout is a fail. I plan to wash out this blowout, dc and put in some large plaits. I just need to find the time to do it. I am home with the kids and it's impossible to wig shop with them


----------



## beauti (Jul 1, 2015)

*I will be taking my braids out tomorrow. I'm excited to have my hair free again. But I'm nervous to see if I reached my short tern goal *


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 2, 2015)

I feel like I have a lot of products, but my hair doesn't like any of them. .. just my cholesterol. It loves any brand of cholesterol.

I have never found a staple moisturizing condiitoner. I liked Scala, but never found it again. I liked henna and placenta, but got scared about the "hormones" that were supposedly in it. So, I don't have one.

I would like to try one that's made of natural things, but also that's jelly feeling lol. I usually like ones that are jelly feeling.... I'm still not sure if I want to go silicone free or not


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 2, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> I feel like I have a lot of products, but my hair doesn't like any of them. .. just my cholesterol. It loves any brand of cholesterol.
> 
> I have never found a staple moisturizing condiitoner. I liked Scala, but never found it again. I liked henna and placenta, but got scared about the "hormones" that were supposedly in it. So, I don't have one.
> 
> I would like to try one that's made of natural things, but also that's jelly feeling lol. I usually like ones that are jelly feeling.... I'm still not sure if I want to go silicone free or not


Have you tried Keracare Humecto?


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Have you tried Keracare Humecto?


i have a small bottle and it's not all that interesting. i haven't tried the tub, though


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 2, 2015)

It's hard finding a good moisturizing conditioner. Right now I don't have a favorite. My hair doesn't respond well to any of them. Silk Elements mega moisture was great for my relaxed hair, but it's just ok now that I am natural. 

Have you tried Silk Elements Mega Moisture or Cholesterol or Olive oil? You can buy the sample packets from Sally's for around $1.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 2, 2015)

I moisturized with Ciment Thermique and pincurled my hair to get some body. I'm not ready to say goodbye to my straight hair just yet...


----------



## kupenda (Jul 3, 2015)

Trying out a new dc. Jessicurl Deep Treatment.

OAN, that Shea Moisture Marine Collagen (blue bottle) shampoo gets my curls to popping before I get out of the shower. By the time I reach the bathroom mirror I'm like "oh hey boo! I see yall!". Lemme look into the other stuff in this line...


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 4, 2015)

@Prettymetty you know what I got a free silk elements kera minerals with seraseal complex. I really liked it. If I give up on my natural product kick, I think I'll use that again

For now, I searched and searched until I found a shampoo that I wanted to try. I think shampoo is over rated on my hair, but this was so fun that I wanted to use it. ..

Baby shampoo + coconut milk+ olive oil
I didn't get the coconut milk because it has to be refrigerated and only lasts 10 days, so I just got coconut oil. I'll cut out the olive oil too.

For a deep conditioner, I loved the Skala because of the ceramides. Years ago I used Vo5 moisture milks mixed with olive oil I loved it. It worked so well as a dc for me. I'm going back to that only this time I have my Vo5 and I will mix it with grapeseed oil, which has a high amount of ceramides,  and burts bees baby oil which has wheat germ which I like. I didn't need both, but I wanted to try the burts bees one. 

As for protein, my hair isn't really into a lot of protein. I am going to do a protein dc once a month or less. I got mayo, egg, and honey for that. I'm not too excited about this mixture, so I'll be open for other ideas. 

I got black tea to spray on before I dc just to try it.

For a leave in, I may just use my coconut oil and water, but I'm not sure about that either.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 4, 2015)

I moisturized with aloe juice and glycerin and sealed with an oil blend (olive, castor & almond). I did everything in 4 sections and I wrapped each section around and clipped it. When I took it out I had waves like a bantu knot out so I'm rocking a messy bun today


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 4, 2015)

I have to add a little acv to my baby wash shampoo + coconut oil mix because it's not pH balanced. I didn't check it before, but it's OK. I love acv anyway

Prepoo
Cold pressed castor oil + Jamaican black castor oil (I mixed it together to throw out a bottle)

Shampoo once a month
Aveeno baby wash + coconut oil + acv

Protein DC once a month -
egg + honey + mayo + grapeseed oil
also I grabbed banana baby food because I saw that somewhere, but it probably wasn't necessary

moisture DC once a week -
Vo5 + grapeseed oil + honey
(I wanted molasses as well, but I couldn't find it in the store)

Black tea+acv rinse... twice a week? 

leave in... after rinse and as needed
Vo5 + coconut oil + aloe vera juice

I think I will take this Burts bees oil back.

I'm trying to get this all together,  sorry. No one else cares to hear about my hair, so I'm so happy for this forum lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey everyone...Happy 4th
My hair is braided back down for my wigs. Wore my natural hair out mostly all of this week. Had it braided down on Thursday. Been rocking my 2nd curly wig the past few days. Last night was date night with the hubby so I switched wigs. We saw Terminator then had movie with the girls right after to see Magic Mike. Here's pic of my hair before date night (my son is a photo bomber lol)

  

Date night
 
4th hair and makeup


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 4, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow I love the curly one! ! It looks great on you! !


----------



## beauti (Jul 5, 2015)

*Hi ladies. I posted a thread about my 1yr nappiversary but I will post in here my length check pic. I made apl! 

 
*


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2015)

@beauti Congrats on making APL!  I may have missed this but how long did it take you to get there?


----------



## beauti (Jul 5, 2015)

@Cattypus1 I was a little past ear length after I big chopped so it took me a year to go from ear length to apl...don't know if that's good or bad


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 5, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> @HairPleezeGrow I love the curly one! ! It looks great on you! !


Thanks hun


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 5, 2015)

beauti said:


> *Hi ladies. I posted a thread about my 1yr nappiversary but I will post in here my length check pic. I made apl!
> 
> View attachment 331511 *


Gorgeous hair and congrats!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2015)

beauti said:


> @Cattypus1 I was a little past ear length after I big chopped so it took me a year to go from ear length to apl...don't know if that's good or bad


Wow...that is some amazing retention!  You must be doing a lot of something right.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 6, 2015)

Wig shopping was a fail so I've been bunning daily. I found a nice one online though so I will try to overnight it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Wig shopping was a fail so I've been bunning daily. I found a nice one online though so I will try to overnight it.


Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## beauti (Jul 6, 2015)

*@Cattypus1  thank you! I mostly wear my hair in wash and go puffs. I make sure to moisturize my hair enough for the week and I think the gel cast helps seal that moisture until wash day. If my hair feels dry halfway through the week then I cowash but I'm lazy so that's rare *


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2015)

beauti said:


> *@Cattypus1  thank you! I mostly wear my hair in wash and go puffs. I make sure to moisturize my hair enough for the week and I think the gel cast helps seal that moisture until wash day. If my hair feels dry halfway through the week then I cowash but I'm lazy so that's rare *


I'm mostly a WNG girl because nothing else even comes close to looking right. I've been waiting for enough length to do a puff... Maybe by September or October.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 8, 2015)

I just realized that as long as I seal with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, any moisturizer will work well on my hair. BSP isn't good on dry hair by itself. But it's awesome for sealing product in and twisting


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2015)

kupenda said:


> I just realized that as long as I seal with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, any moisturizer will work well on my hair. BSP isn't good on dry hair by itself. But it's awesome for sealing product in and twisting



I may try this next wash. I usually just use it on my ends but may try using a leave-in and then trying to seal it in with OBSP.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm getting ready to go flat iron shopping at Sally's.  I need a new brush too. I want to dc and flatiron tonight. This big wild tangly hair is not a good look (hubby likes it though).


----------



## PlainJane (Jul 8, 2015)

Even though I've been using Ecostyler and oil mixed together for braidouts, it starts to flake on me.
What are you ladies using for smooth braidouts with hold? I don't mind if it's a crunchy hold, I like my hair to last. 

I love the results I get so I might just have to deal with the flakes.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 10, 2015)

Yesterday, I shampood and dc'd. It went very well! I could add essential oil to my shampoo for scent, but it doesn't matter. My hair feels good. 

I'm doing the GHE (greenhouse effect) treatment on my hair tonight. I want to do it at least 4 nights a week until my hair isn't chronically dry. Then, I could but back a night or two.

Because of that, I put some water on my hair and a little coconut oil, a baggy and I'll find my scarf. 

Night night


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2015)

I straightened my own hair for the first time last night. It took almost an hour, but I am really impressed with the results.  I used my new wet/dry flat iron on 350.

I used Kerastase Therapiste shampoo and mask (samples). Chi silk was my heat protectant.  My hair is still wrapped,  but I will take pics later today.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2015)

My first diy flatiron job


----------



## PlainJane (Jul 11, 2015)

So I'm watching Youtube videos to get inspired again about this whole hair journey thing and it's time to make some overdue changes to my regimen that I've been avoiding. 
- No more shampooing weekly. Find a good cowash.
- DC overnight
- Start using AOGBP again
- Cut back on heat 
- Trim my ends!!!!!
Still hoping to be able to chop at the end of the year.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jul 12, 2015)

So I've decided to stay braided and protective style until maybe thanksgiving or halloween? The plan is to stay braided 6 weeks, rest for one, and then restyle. I've had box braids in for about 4 weeks now. My next style will probably be just 5/6 really cute cornrows. Hopefully I make APL by Christmas so that I can flatiron for my birthday.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My first diy flatiron job


You did a great job!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you @HairPleezeGrow


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 13, 2015)

It looks so healthy! Awesome work !! @Prettymetty

Guys I've ordered two more wigs. I'm turning into @HairPleezeGrow lol. How many wigs do you have!??

I've been wearing Freetress Sammi. It's cute and all but I'll over it. ..  I don't know why. I think it's the short length even though that's what I wanted. I'm done.

I got Outre Natural Yaki 18 in drb27/4 and Atalya... which I think is either Freetress... (checks) yep Freetress in oh2/27/144.

With my own hair, I've been attempting a GHE. Its been working best when I spray on aloe vera juice conditioner, put on water-based conditioner, and then a little coconut oil. Not all nights for the past week have I used all three things, but I've been for the past couple and it feels pretty good in the morning.

I hope to keep it up as long as I can.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 13, 2015)

I haven't posted on this site in a long time!! It's good to be back 

At 1 year 4 months post BC, I was at full CBL, but I just finished giving myself a trim a hour ago. I think I'm SL-CBL now, and I'll just make it to APL by December LOL!! During my hiatus, I was on a strictly homemade routine, and my hair looked and felt great, but I discovered a ton of ssks when I straightened my hair this time . I don't think it was caused from a lack of products, but I was probably wetting my hair too infrequently. Now I have to experiment to find a new regimen because I'm jumping  into the straight-haired natural life like I had planned before the summer started. I love my hair in its natural state, but I love love love my hair straight . I grabbed a new, higher quality flatiron this weekend along with rollers and products. I'll post pics once I wash and set on Wednesday.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 14, 2015)

@apple_natural 
YES!! That Outre Natural Yaki 18 is lovely. I have her in several fun colors . I looked up the other one you have. Thats really pretty too. Good luck with your regimen.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 14, 2015)

@mshoneyfly I wish I would have chosen 4/30 or 27p something but it's OK. I can always get more!! Which is your favorite? ?

I've decided to use one of my wigs for a bun to exercise. Outre French.. it's a really light curly halfwig. I didn't like it enough anyway.
I wont wear a wigcap. just throw it on and put it in a highbun. Then put on two of dollar store inch wide headbands i picked up. It's cute!  My phone won't upload photos which is great because I hate photos anyway.

This way, I don't have to worry about my hair because I went with a scarf Sunday and wouldn't get out the car.

edited to avoid back to back posts: 
I have the honey meadow on today... i just flat out don't like short wigs on me. i feel ackward and that's probably why i look so ackward. this one only looks okay to me behind both ears. i'm probably going to finish the week with it, but move on to my Freetress Heaven. That's not so long, but not so short. I hope I like it on.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 15, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> @mshoneyfly I wish I would have chosen 4/30 or 27p something but it's OK. I can always get more!! Which is your favorite? ?
> 
> I've decided to use one of my wigs for a bun to exercise. Outre French.. it's a really light curly halfwig. I didn't like it enough anyway.
> I wont wear a wigcap. just throw it on and put it in a highbun. Then put on two of dollar store inch wide headbands i picked up. It's cute!  My phone won't upload photos which is great because I hate photos anyway.
> ...



Hands down PLT1B/425. Its mostly 1B with highlights of a pretty burgundy plum color


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 15, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> It looks so healthy! Awesome work !! @Prettymetty
> 
> Guys I've ordered two more wigs. I'm turning into @HairPleezeGrow lol. How many wigs do you have!??
> 
> ...


Lol I have 10 wigs


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a wig stash too ladies  And I stay in the bss and online looking for more. Hairsisters has a lot of nice ones under $30


----------



## iLurk (Jul 16, 2015)

finally found some of those satin rollers that were so raved about. I only bought 1 pack though to see how I like them hopefully they make my braid outs better cause I usually let them dry overnight and sleeping in perm rods ain't that comfortable


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 16, 2015)

Wash day is probably not happening.  I'm way too tired


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 17, 2015)

LOL @HairPleezeGrow  10 is awesome! I have 9, but I don't think I'll be wearing Sammi or Honey Meadow again. I liked Sammi, but I'm just not into short hair on me... so i need more lol

which ones do you like the most @Prettymetty 

I'm officially 4B. I've been conditioning more often so I actually have curls! Yay!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 17, 2015)

@applenatural I like lace wigs amd half wigs the best. I have some really cute short ones too.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 17, 2015)

@apple_natural 
I dont like short wigs either. I have two of the natural yaki 24" and about 5 other really long wigs.  Jannie looks shorter on me than some of the YTers who reviewed it but I can work with it. I like the texture on it too. 

I ordered the Connie wig several months ago. It made me look old so I took it to work and gave it to a friend. She put it on in the BR and it looked gorgeous!  It hung several inches longer on her. I must have a huge head! And a long neck too!!


----------



## PlainJane (Jul 17, 2015)

My ends look like they've been chewed up by a dog. I started trimming one section tonight and it's already made a big difference. I'll finish tomorrow because I'm so OCD and this is gonna take a while. I'll be trimming 1-2 inches, but I'm okay with that because I've learned my lesson and know what got me here. I need to search some threads on how to avoid SSKs. Still giving up heat so I might have to become one of those "twist at night" naturals. womp.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jul 19, 2015)

PinkyPromise said:


> So I've decided to stay braided and protective style until maybe thanksgiving or halloween? The plan is to stay braided 6 weeks, rest for one, and then restyle. I've had box braids in for about 4 weeks now. My next style will probably be just 5/6 really cute cornrows. Hopefully I make APL by Christmas so that I can flatiron for my birthday.



I'll be doing this once the oppressive heat of summer is over. The only thing I've been doing since April is a bun of some sort.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 19, 2015)

One of my sisters asked for my same Heaven wig. -_- I really really don't want to have twin hairstyles, but I ordered her two of a different color and a new wig for myself for my trauma (having to match my sister lol). I got Freetress Leslie.

Ghe last night


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 19, 2015)

I've been feeling blah lately so I keep putting off wash day. It doesn't help that I'm really tired too. I just drank a Monster energy and ate some Swedish fish so that I have the energy to do my mom's sew in.


----------



## PlainJane (Jul 22, 2015)

I cowashed instead of shampooing this past wash day and my hair feels great! I wonder how often I should use shampoo now. I'm thinking once or twice a month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 22, 2015)

I did a natural updo today on a 2 week old blowout.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jul 22, 2015)

Very nice prettymetty !!

going to get box braids on Friday to finish out the summer.  This heat is unbearable


----------



## kupenda (Jul 22, 2015)

My hurr gettin long again. Yass


----------



## beauti (Jul 23, 2015)

*My dc session on Sunday was amazing. I trimmed my hair sometime last week and now my ends aren't tangling. I do need to cowash though.*


----------



## kupenda (Jul 23, 2015)

kupenda said:


> My hurr gettin long again. Yass




Saturday I used the Beautiful Textures Texture Manageability System (second time). I washed and deep conditioned my hair last night. My hair is different. I have 4c patches at my temples. They don't have a curl pattern, and shrink wayyyy up. But after washing, they curled, coiled, and waved like the rest of my hair. It was wild. I don't mind, because this will make it easier to wash n go. But for those of you who are concerned about texture change, it's something to keep in mind


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 23, 2015)

the ends of my Heaven wig came a little on the ratty side. finally got around to flat ironing them this morning.

i cut the ends of a little section of my bangs. they look good now. 
i kind of fell off with my moisturizing.. i've been doing it, but i'd like to do it more, so i will


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm supposed to go to a water park next week so I gotta figure out what to do with my hair. I'd rather not get it wet at all... Since my kids will be there I will most likely be in the kiddie area and lazy river. I could do a high bun with a scarf around my edges...


----------



## ckisland (Jul 23, 2015)

A kinda sorta length check from my 5 day old rollerset + flatiron


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 24, 2015)

if only i didnt get my hair colored and subequently have to cut all the split hairs off. -_-.... so sad.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 24, 2015)

I watched a really good blow dry video on youtube earlier. A guy was doing a blowout on a transitioning client. He used a wide tooth comb and then demnan brush. Now I want a denman brush... I've read mixed reviews though


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I watched a really good blow dry video on youtube earlier. A guy was doing a blowout on a transitioning client. He used a wide tooth comb and then demnan brush. Now I want a denman brush... I've read mixed reviews though



For me, they're fine as long as you're gentle and the teeth don't have any snags. I recently bought a new one after a conversation on here had me looking at my (very) old one with new eyes. I don't plan on using it unless I'm tension blow drying.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 25, 2015)

I mixed my protein dc into my henna mix for an ultra strengthening treat. Ive been so lazg with this hair lately.  I will wash it out in the morning.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi ladies....just saving my spot...started a new job in may and its been hectic. Ive been hiding my hair under u-part wigs(my norm) and vowed to have a heat free summer so ive been rockingbox braids since june 1st..they are commimg out soon bc my new growth is taking over..cant wait to blowdry so i can see if i made any progress or not... Will update when i do.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm about 2-3" from BSL. I'll be incorporating inversion for the new few months to get me over the finish line.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 27, 2015)

I got a tangle teaser brush today and a comb attachment for my blow dryer. Hopefully the tangle teaser is gentle and effective.  If not the lady at Sally's told me to bring it back.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 28, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I got a tangle teaser brush today and a comb attachment for my blow dryer. Hopefully the tangle teaser is gentle and effective.  If not the lady at Sally's told me to bring it back.


I LOVE the tangle teaser! I highly recommend it. I save so much hair and TIME detangling. I love that thing. I don't know what I would do without it

I pulled the back section of my left side down to see where it lands. It's a bit past my collarbone. 

I'm taking my prenatal vitamins again. One a day and I got a 90 day bottle. My doctor told me that if they help, then keep taking them. I think they help my body so much because of the high amount of iron. I have "borderline iron-deficiency anemia." It affects my menstrual cycle, hair growth, all kinds of stuff. It's crazy. This would likely be why my prenatal vitamins help my hair growth, so we'll see what happens by the end of the year  Although, I am still going to give myself until next July until I straighten it for a real length check because I'm planning on wearing my wigs until the end of next June at least.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 30, 2015)

I need to wash and braid my hair tonight.  I will finally get to use my tangle teaser.  

I bought a long wig yesterday that I plan to wear for a few weeks. Straight hair makes me avoid the gym and that's no bueno. I put on 4 lbs since mid June


----------



## jasmyne14 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I'm finally back after major work commitments but I took out my sewin and I will take a length check pic tonight after I  have washed my hair


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Ladies,
I have been working diligently on my HG product list. Thankfully I can stop being a product junkie ...after I use up all this other stuff, lol.  Its good to have some inderstanding of my hair and what it needs.

OAN : I will be 10 weeks post texturizer at the end of this week so have to decide when to TU. still wearing my wigs too #lifesaver


----------



## beauti (Aug 2, 2015)

*Wash dayyyy*


----------



## kupenda (Aug 2, 2015)

Still struggling with hair laziness. My hair feels horrible. I will dc tomorrow night


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 3, 2015)

Out: freetress heaven om23033
In: outre natural Yaki 18 27/4

This 27 looks so amazing with my tan and tan lines. So cute! I think I'll wear this all of August

Eta: I hope my low manipulation yields lots of retention. It feels like it's been forever and it has only been about a month lol. Booo. Time should hopefully be flying soon, however, because I'll be busy this month and for sure after September. Must get (moderately) distracted!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 4, 2015)

Finished off a dusting and did a protein and moisture DC on my hair last night. All I do is wng but I am itching for my wig to arrive so I can throw in some plaits and leave my hair (relatively) alone. I bet after one week, I will miss my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm coloring my lace unit blue-black tonight. Tomorrow I plan to wash and dc my own hair.

So far I am in love with my tangle teaser. It not only works magic on my 4b coils, but it detangles my wigs too.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm attempting to tint my silk top a little darker. I haven't worn it yet. Prepping.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm excited about washing my hair tonight. I'm using Alter Ego (prepoo), Con detangling shampoo and Loreal damage erasing balm.

Hopefully this combo will leave me with strong, soft, detangled hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey y'all. Been mia for a minute. Anyway still doing sane ole same ole with my hair and wearing my wigs. Today I'm wearing my natural hair out in a two day old wash n go. Actually today is third day hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow your hair is really growing. Beautiful!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 7, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow Gorgeous


----------



## IslandMummy (Aug 9, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Out: freetress heaven om23033
> In: outre natural Yaki 18 27/4
> 
> This 27 looks so amazing with my tan and tan lines. So cute! I think I'll wear this all of August
> ...



I was up on YouTube looking at heaven reviews last night! I want her in a 1B/30 for work.

I need a salon visit soon. I need a trim and some TLC by someone other than me lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @HairPleezeGrow your hair is really growing. Beautiful!


Thanks...I feel like it's getting there slowly


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @HairPleezeGrow Gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 13, 2015)

I took down my wig braids. Now I have no choice but to wash and rebraid my hair. I'm using Kerastase Elixir Ultime shampoo and mask. I hope this mask melts my tangles.


----------



## Kells (Aug 18, 2015)

*Hello All, I'd like to join the challenge; I'm trying to make it to APL.*

*Current hair length - Shoulder length
*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Natural.
*
*Goal Month - Grazing APL December 2015
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices - I'm currently using up all old product from my old regimen to begin a new one, but my new regimen will be completely Ayurvedic.  My styling choices will be bunning and Wash-n-Gos.
*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? - Now, I'm going to begin to baggy my ends.
*
*Post a beginning picture
   *


----------



## kupenda (Aug 18, 2015)

I keep saying I'm gonna complete a full wash day but I'm SO.DANG.LAZY.

Also...I want new products. But I've got tons of products already. And I'm not even using them!


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 18, 2015)

So since there's only 4 months left to the year I'm going to finish strong. I got rid of a lot of products in my stash so I can stick to what works. I got rid of v05 because I prefer Aussie moist 3 minute, got rid of grease, and a few shampoos. I haven't been moisturizing and sealing at all except on wash day so I'm going to try and do that for the next four months by keeping the products on my counter.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 18, 2015)

I have got to figure out a quick , gentle and painless way to detangle my hair without ripping it out. Last wash day was a disaster... I was literally in tears and frustrated. I shouldn't have washed my hair loose.

I think I'll skip the shampoo next time and just cowash. I will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## Kells (Aug 19, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> So since there's only 4 months left to the year I'm going to finish strong. I got rid of a lot of products in my stash so I can stick to what works. I got rid of v05 because I prefer Aussie moist 3 minute, got rid of grease, and a few shampoos. I haven't been moisturizing and sealing at all except on wash day so I'm going to try and do that for the next four months by keeping the products on my counter.


That's a good idea, keeping products out on the counter. I think I'll do that too and get through them asap.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm going to moisturize with aloe juice and glycerin today and seal with safflower oil. My hair seems to like the ceramides in safflower oil.

Since I am working 11 straight days I won't be able to wash my hair until next Tuesday.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 19, 2015)

Did a much needed finger detangle and moisturize session last night. Put my hair in about 15 twists. About to massage some Liquid Gold Green Magic into my scalp. Also, I'm getting my length back. The back of my hair is less than half an inch from APL. Maybe a quarter inch


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I have got to figure out a quick , gentle and painless way to detangle my hair without ripping it out. Last wash day was a disaster... I was literally in tears and frustrated. I shouldn't have washed my hair loose.



Tangle teaser!... and yea. No loose washing or at least don't scrunch it up a lot

As for moi...

I'm in wig braids. I'm wearing... isis bs202 in a light red color with #4 roots. It's stinking adorable and I want it in a 2 and a 4

I wonder how my hair is going to look by the end of June next year. That's when I want to straighten it all the way... when I'm done with my one year Bible reading. Straightening my hair will be a gift lol. Hopefully lol. Usually it's fuller when I leave it alone for several months. Hopefully a year of wigs will get me at leeeeast arm pit length .. but we'll see.


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I have some kind of knock off flexi rods. These things barely bend and won't stay in my head. 
Where do you all buy yours from? 

Its so hard cutting back on direct heat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 20, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I'm pretty sure I have some kind of knock off flexi rods. These things barely bend and won't stay in my head.
> Where do you all buy yours from?
> 
> Its so hard cutting back on direct heat.


I get mine from the Bss, Ross or Amazon and they all seem to bend just fine. They do slip out if I try to sleep in them lol. And it just isn't comfortable.  Where did you get yours?


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I get mine from the Bss, Ross or Amazon and they all seem to bend just fine. They do slip out if I try to sleep in them lol. And it just isn't comfortable.  Where did you get yours?



It ended up being a faulty pack. The first pack would only stay put if I used rubber bands to tie them together. I'm so styling challenged I can't figure out how to wrap it on the rod in the spiral motion . I'll probably try it on dry hair before I do it on wash day. I'm so desperate to find a style that'll keep me away from the flat iron


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 24, 2015)

I did my texturizer a week ago at 13 weeks post. I finally tried the Roux porosity control conditioner and it changed my hair!  I used a lot of protein that day too bc my hair is so porous and it filled all the cracks. I even did a henna indigo this weekend and still no protein overload and no tangling just smooth silky hair! 

I shoulda did this years ago!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 24, 2015)

I might as well prepoo and cowash today with Loreal Damage Erasing balm and vo5 clarifying conditioner. I rarely cowash, but my last shampoo session left my hair stripped and tangled. 

Oan how do you know when It's time to clarify? I think I should just because nothing seems to be working anymore


----------



## ckisland (Aug 24, 2015)

Welp!! I cut about 4+ inches off , so I'm not making APL this year. Bye ladies


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 24, 2015)

^^^pics?!


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 25, 2015)

I was moisturizing two section of my hair today because I am lazy. I noticed that my curls clump well, but in each section I have hairs that are not like the rest. They are.......straight!? How is that possible? How bizarre!

First I looked at the back and I was wondering why there were strangling pieces. I thought maybe it was wig hair stuck somehow. Nope. I pulled it and it hurt! Upon further investigation, these hairs are actually coming out of my head... straight. I mean they I tried running conditioner down the length a bunch of times to see if it would curl up. Nope. Straight with a little loose...something. a big curl that doesn't belong on my head.

That was the back section, so I thought it was an isolated incident. I have a random blonde hair on my arm (right arm near my elbow) that also grows straight and veerrry long. It's weird. 

Well, then I moved to a front section because, like I said, I'm lazy. I'm going to just do two a day. While moisturizing it, there they were again. Hairs that do not match. Nope. They are straight. They did make really big curls after I kept trying, but they are just like that. Out of my head. From root to tip 0_o 

You thought the roots were at least curly didn't you? So did i. They are not. Straight from the beginning to end. 

I am officially a hair alien. You see I thought I've seen this before in life. But I didn't let my hair stay in its natural form. I stretched it with braid outs, so I dismissed it. Now that I've been doing a lazy version is the max moisture thing and seeing more clumping curls, they stand out. Like. ... straight hairs in a big curly poof! (I refuse to call my hair an afro for sone reason. Its not a style. Its my own hair). 

Hmph. Chronicles of a hair texturezoid


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 26, 2015)

hello everyone! is it to late to join?

 I big chopped this July after 1 year and a half transition.
I would love to get to apl by december. Maymbe this is not realistic. I have not really length checked that well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 26, 2015)

I decided that I should clarify at least once a month.  We have hard water and I my moisturizer has cones. My hair feels gummy and yucky when wet despite all the protein I use. It had also been tangled and breaking on wash days. 

I will do my hair once I finish all my housework.  This has been a hectic week already,  because it's the first week of school.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 28, 2015)

I did a small length check of a section near the back of my head. It isn't apl that's for sure. I think I'm just got back the length I cut last year. Well, it's OK. It is barely September. I'm not expecting apl by December. I hope I'm close enough to grazing apl by April 7th of next year though. 

I need to get proper applicator bottles if I'm going to keep trying diy products. So far, I just want to buy ready made products.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 28, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I'm pretty sure I have some kind of knock off flexi rods. These things barely bend and won't stay in my head.
> Where do you all buy yours from?
> 
> Its so hard cutting back on direct heat.



Stick in there! Lol.

To avoid direct heat, I'm wearing wigs. Before my wigs, I was wearing braids... before my braids lol. I was wearing braid outs or twist outs and pinned it up with banana clips. I love those things. I wear my hair like that instead of putting it in a ponytail


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 28, 2015)

I love a good banana clip. I don't use hair bands either.


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 28, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I have got to figure out a quick , gentle and painless way to detangle my hair without ripping it out. Last wash day was a disaster... I was literally in tears and frustrated. I shouldn't have washed my hair loose.
> 
> I think I'll skip the shampoo next time and just cowash. I will let yall know how it goes.


I prepoo  with coconut  oil  and hello hydration.  I detangle  with that on it and twist up that section.  I wash in sections  as well. I finger detangle  exclusively so I can feel any knots or anything. This helps me gently detangle. I only do my  hair when I have time to do it as it takes me about 45 min.

 I clarify about once every  other  month. I don't  use cones,mineral oil  or anything like that. My clarifier is ors creamy Aloe. I also use this b/c we have hard water and even though  I have a shower filter I still chelate with this poo  to.make sure that any mineral  deposits aren't stopping me from reaching my goals.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks @ajargon02. I think I need to clarify. My leave in is Anti humidity and full of cones. It's hard to even wash off my hands so I know it's  causing buildup on my strands. 

I keep putting off washing my hair, but seriously I will do it today.


----------



## beauti (Aug 28, 2015)

*Still hanging in there...haven't dc'ed or washed in like 3 weeks...just did a quick water rinse couple days ago...very lazy *


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 29, 2015)

Man , this isis bs202 is my stinking favorite wig. Out of all the wigs I bought, this one is the best. I love it. It's perfect. I need a million more. This red color is perfect on me too


----------



## kupenda (Aug 30, 2015)

Much needed hot oil treatment with coconut oil while handling business around the house. Not sure what I want to do next though...


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 30, 2015)

Clarifying worked wonders for my hair. I lathered twice and then put a generous amount of Loreal Damage Erasing balm for 3 minutes. My hair was so easy to detangle tonight and there was minimal breakage/shedding. 

Surprisingly the Suave Daily clarifying shampoo didn't make my hair feel stripped or squeaky clean. I will clarify again in 2 weeks.  Unless I give up cones I will have to clarify at least once a month.


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 30, 2015)

So I just came to the realization that big hair looks so much better on me than straight hair. I think I straighten because it's easy to style. 

My hair didn't do so well using hair dew and BSP combo daily so I'm going to buy coconut oil tomorrow and try that this week instead. 

Something I'm doing is causing me to have a lot of single stranded knots. I think it's from flat ironing my hair without it being completely stretched first-- my ends curl up so tight. It's frustrating because I just trimmed my hair a few weeks ago to get rid of them. 

It's a big goal but I would like to give up direct heat for the rest of the year.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 5, 2015)

This will be my last week with the box braids, I made it two months. I'm just waiting on my Heaven wig to get here and then I can take a quick update pic and back to my wigs


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 5, 2015)

Sleeping in my DC tonight out of sheer laziness. I dusted today. My hair is coming along. The very back could be APL by the end of the year, but the rest has a ways to go. I will clay wash in the morning, and rebraid in prep for my wig.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Doing a henna indigo 2-step process today to cover my grays and keep my black color. Hair is still silky smooth after my TU and showing signs of improved porosity. Still wearing wigs everyday to work (I'm hooked, lol!). I will also use my split ender this weekend too.   I will need to do a light flat iron for that so prob do a length check.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 6, 2015)

Just picked up some more conditioners from Silk Dreams. So far, I've had the best experienced with her conditioners. Nothing I've gotten on the ground has come close. Which sucks cuz I truly truly TRULY hate paying shipping. Luckily, I got my items during free shipping. I got 2 mocha silk infusions (staple product), 2 shea whats (staple product) and one destination hydration (first time trying this, hoping to use it to stretch my Shea what because it's too thick normally)


----------



## jasmyne14 (Sep 8, 2015)

I shampooed and deep conditioned for 20 mins with ors replenishing conditioner tonight and I relaxed two weeks ago and I will post a length check pic this Sunday as its my only day off and it feels so great too feel my scalp again


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 9, 2015)

My new wigs are here. The one pictured is Morgan by Outre. The other one is Bali girl by Freetress. I love them both! This actually looks more like a sew in than a wig


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 10, 2015)

I DCed with AOGBP and my hair did not like it. I had to rewash my hair today to fix it. I don't know what went wrong. This was my first time using the new formula but I thought the new formula was supposed to be similar. Ugh. That was a staple for me. I'll give it another chance in a few weeks. 

Everything is smooth sailing over here as long as I stay away from heat for the rest of the year.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm still in this. My hair is doing well. I feel like I will definitely make APL this year. I am on a long stretch (maybe) but I can't wait to see my progress. Next month I will flat iron or get a blow out.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Ya'll. Just checking in. I am doing well will do an official length check in November and will take pics. I will prob be at BSL but may need to cut it back to get blunt ends.


----------



## CICI24 (Sep 13, 2015)

I forgot I joined this challenge. I'm 1.5 -2 inches away. I should make it by the end of this year. I've been wearing half wigs and will continue until February.


----------



## sugarbaybie (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for this.
Placeholder to post pic after next wash.


*HAIR Washing*
1.  Oil the night before

2. REMOVE hardness: Wash out setting lotion. Soak in Keracare poo over sink.
2, Exfoliate and medicate scalp: wash scalp, soak with Keracare again
3. condition1
4. condition2
3. 3 new setting products to try


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 13, 2015)

I want to get crochet braids with the Havana mambo twist hair but it's out of stock  along with the heaven wig


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Sep 14, 2015)

I just cut off the rest of my relaxed ends so now I'm finally natural. I would have made apl at the end of this month but now I'm cbl. So I'm dropping out of this challenge I don't see myself making apl this year. Will be joining the 2016 challenge when one is made.


----------



## beauti (Sep 14, 2015)

*Still here...been very busy,hair on back burner. I did a thorough wash and detangling session last week after going a month without. Won't do that again. *


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2015)

Still here ladies... Still wigging it like crazy. Nothing really new going on with my hair. I did straighten it Thursday night and here's updated hair pics.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2015)

LoveArianna said:


> I just cut off the rest of my relaxed ends so now I'm finally natural. I would have made apl at the end of this month but now I'm cbl. So I'm dropping out of this challenge I don't see myself making apl this year. Will be joining the 2016 challenge when one is made.


I think you should stay and see how far you get. You may not reach it but you will be well on your way.


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Sep 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think you should stay and see how far you get. You may not reach it but you will be well on your way.


 
Okay I'll stay and see where I'm at in December.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 14, 2015)

So. I was going to get my hair done by a stylist for $75. I had to reschedule because I wasn't sure what my money was going to look like. When I mentioned to my neighbor that I was tired of my hair, she said she does braids. She verbally agreed to wash, blow dry, and style my hair for $50. I set an appointment for this past Sunday. So I show up Sunday and she isn't ready. She says go back home (only next door) while I make lunch for my kids and come back in 20 minutes. Ummmm ok. I give it 30 minutes, then head back. She tells me to sit in front of the tv. I asked how she would wash my hair. She said "you didn't wash it already?". Um no. You said you wold wash it. She said no, go home and wash and condition, then come back with wet hair. What?? Fine. So I wash twice and as I'm applying conditioner, she calls. I guess I took too long. She said am I gonna be ready soon because she has someplace to be. -___- really?!?!?!? So I asked to reschedule because at this point it's ridiculous. First, I'm not giving you $50 for a blow dry and simple braids (I only wanted two milkmaid braids, tucked under) when originally you were going to wash and condition as well. That's a big deal. I don't want to have to do my hair at all. I wouldn't have agreed to the deal beforehand if she mentioned her unwillingness to wash and condition my hair.
Second, you've sent me back home twice now. And now you're going to rush me? Nah. I'll be ok. My family thinks I should let her do my hair to foster positive relationships with her. But I don't see how letting her get over on me will give me the warm fuzzies. So no, sorry neighbor. I don't make enough money to pay for positive relationships despite my own happiness. Sorry


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2015)

kupenda said:


> So. I was going to get my hair done by a stylist for $75. I had to reschedule because I wasn't sure what my money was going to look like. When I mentioned to my neighbor that I was tired of my hair, she said she does braids. She verbally agreed to wash, blow dry, and style my hair for $50. I set an appointment for this past Sunday. So I show up Sunday and she isn't ready. She says go back home (only next door) while I make lunch for my kids and come back in 20 minutes. Ummmm ok. I give it 30 minutes, then head back. She tells me to sit in front of the tv. I asked how she would wash my hair. She said "you didn't wash it already?". Um no. You said you wold wash it. She said no, go home and wash and condition, then come back with wet hair. What?? Fine. So I wash twice and as I'm applying conditioner, she calls. I guess I took too long. She said am I gonna be ready soon because she has someplace to be. -___- really?!?!?!? So I asked to reschedule because at this point it's ridiculous. First, I'm not giving you $50 for a blow dry and simple braids (I only wanted two milkmaid braids, tucked under) when originally you were going to wash and condition as well. That's a big deal. I don't want to have to do my hair at all. I wouldn't have agreed to the deal beforehand if she mentioned her unwillingness to wash and condition my hair.
> Second, you've sent me back home twice now. And now you're going to rush me? Nah. I'll be ok. My family thinks I should let her do my hair to foster positive relationships with her. But I don't see how letting her get over on me will give me the warm fuzzies. So no, sorry neighbor. I don't make enough money to pay for positive relationships despite my own happiness. Sorry


Don't let that woman in your head. Stay for away. She has given you every warning sign that it will not work out for you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2015)

I exfoliated my scalp for the first time last night. I used Ion Scalp Therapy. I give it 3/5 stars because the tube exploded and the granules were extremely hard to rinse out. Sure my scalp feels great and my hair is soft...but there are still tiny chunks of salt in my hair 

Next time I will make my own scalp exfoliator with salt and garlic conditioner.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2015)

Since exfoliating took so long I decided to do my color next week and get my hair  straightened and trimmed the following week.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 15, 2015)

I haven't checked in for awhile. I'm still on track to make it to BSL by then end of '15.  My most recent length check was while my hair was in twist at the beginning of August. Currently my twist are just reaching APL.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I exfoliated my scalp for the first time last night. I used Ion Scalp Therapy. I give it 3/5 stars because the tube exploded and the granules were extremely hard to rinse out. Sure my scalp feels great and my hair is soft...but there are still tiny chunks of salt in my hair
> 
> Next time I will make my own scalp exfoliator with salt and garlic conditioner.


That's a good idea. I saw a skin extoliator recipe using coffee, avg and olive oil. Perhaps i will give that a try.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> I haven't checked in for awhile. I'm still on track to make it to BSL by then end of '15.  My most recent length check was while my hair was in twist at the beginning of August. Currently my twist are just reaching APL.
> 
> View attachment 337133


Very nice progress. Can't wait until the year end pics come out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2015)

I colored my gray hair purple. I used three different purple colors. Can't wait to play in makeup and style my wig tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's the completed look guys. I had a side part with the hair pinned to the side and ended up doing a middle part instead.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 16, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow I love the job you've done here. The colour effect looks great. Middle parts suit you so well.


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 16, 2015)

I had a work event last night and I battled all day whether to straighten my hair or not and I did NOT! I did a braided updo instead. If you know me, that's a major breakthrough from my heat addiction lol. Heat is always my go to style for special occasions. I'm hoping to make it to December without using direct heat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 17, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow I love that color. I'm so excited about doing my Shocking Blue next week. It'll be my first time using Manic Panic. Have you used that brand?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @HairPleezeGrow I love the job you've done here. The colour effect looks great. Middle parts suit you so well.


Thanks hun I was a little nervous of how it would look on me but I love it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @HairPleezeGrow I love that color. I'm so excited about doing my Shocking Blue next week. It'll be my first time using Manic Panic. Have you used that brand?


Thank you and no I don't like manic panic bc it washes away too easily. For my blue hair I used this brand
 
and it took really well and hasn't washed away at all. Or you can try an Adore blue which I've heard is gorgeous and when the color fades if you decide not to keep up with the color it fades into a beautiful light purple. I may get Adore blue and go over my blue I already have just for that affect.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 17, 2015)

I haven't tried Ion color, but I have used Adore in the past. It makes my hair really hard and dry like protein overload. 

I may use Ion if the color fades too quickly.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I haven't tried Ion color, but I have used Adore in the past. It makes my hair really hard and dry like protein overload.
> 
> I may use Ion if the color fades too quickly.


Let me know if you try it out and how you like the ion. Didn't know this about the adore but I don't color my own hair only my wigs. So far so good with my purple in adore but I'd love to see what you decide.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 17, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow   just sent you a convo.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

felic1 said:


> @HairPleezeGrow   just sent you a convo.


Just replied hun!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 18, 2015)

I have not posted in this thread since I joined but I'm about 2 inches from APL.  I've been struggling with styling  because of my length and my shrinkage.  I think I might have found my protective style...two strand twists on mostly dry hair, twisted again.  My DGD says they look like Havana twists.  My plan is to do a weekly MHM and band my hair until mostly dry then two strand twist.  I've had really good retention without PS.  I think this might be the ticket for getting over the styling hump and upping my retention game with PS.


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 19, 2015)

Waiting for Sally's to have a sale so I can stock up on miracle 7 deep conditioner. Maybe then I'll feel comfortable using it weekly. 
I did a light blow out yesterday on low. I've been doing too many pull tests lately so I'm on a personal challenge to stop lol


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 19, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> going to make an attempt at the high bun with Marley hair.



six months later and I'm doing high buns, low buns etc


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 20, 2015)

Im did a sukesh ayerveda treatment today but I mixed my own individual powders. It makes my hair temporarily thicker and I notice some healthy growth every time I've done them in the past. 

These are the powders I used:
Cassia
Aloe vera
Bhringraj
Neem
Tulsi
Shikakai


----------



## traceedeebee (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry for being MIA. I spent this weekend catching up on this challenge and the waist length challenge. I had forgotten how relaxing reading everyone's hair journey is to me. I know that's odd but I always learn something. I have to go lurk in the other challenges so I can be fully caught up.

Hair news: I haven't done much with my hair over the summer. I kept it in two cornrows and I recently discovered I can pull my hair into a ponytail. This has been extremely convenient because I can cleanse my hair daily when I need to do so. I have been using my rinse out conditioner as a leave in with some oil to protect my hair from the gel that I've been using.

I have used up majority of my hair stash. I'm proud of myself because I don't have hair products all over the place. I only have my essentials now.

Next month I'll be installing crochet braids again. I need a break from worrying about my hair. I'm training for a half marathon in December. I need to focus. I've been through physical therapy so I'm not running as fast but my knees have stopped hurting 

Here's a pull length check from today's wash day.


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 20, 2015)

I think I made BSL. This is a light blow dry after I spent 12 hours unraveling my weave. 

The other pic of me in the pink tank top is from 2 years ago.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm so excited about rinsing my hair blue tomorrow!


----------



## traceedeebee (Sep 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm so excited about rinsing my hair blue tomorrow!


Pictures please! I've always wondered how this is done.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 23, 2015)

I will post pics after I get my hair blown out Monday. I love how it turned out! My hair is darker with a nice shine. I can see the blue (like dark denim) on my tips, but my roots are blackish blue. Once I shampoo it again the color will lighten a bit and that's alright. I still have enough for 2 more applications in the jar. Manic Panic is great for bold semipermanent color and it is creamy and softening like a conditioner. I still haven't conditioned my hair and it feels great.

I hope my blue lasts at least until December, because I don't want to rinse more often than once every 3 months.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi guys ! {Waving }

I'm still wearing my wigs. I did not like the Outre Natural Yaki. The part is just awful and it wasn't worth the hassle.

Love!! My Freetress... I think its Freetress Atalya!! I need that one in a dark color. So, new favorites are this Atalya and my Isis BS202.

I had the Jannie (freetress?) and it was actually.... kind of bulky. It was a lot of hair with no layers really. I just didn't like it that much. Plus, I plucked the part too far apart so I ruined it. Ah well.

I have Bisa, which is Janet Collection, and Tatiana, ... forgot who made that one. I'll be wearing them in the winter, they are both a lot of hair, but I think they'll look great in different styles I want to wear this winter.

Im wearing Atalya until I get a bs202 in number 1b or 2... if I can find a 2. They are sold out on wigtypes..boo..

Anyway! ! I came to say that I'm keeping my hair in flat twists under my wigs and it's curling at the tips!!! That's huge because its usually so dry and nasty on the ends of my braids or twists, but not anymore!! I'm seeing way more curls throughout my hair and all the way to the tips!! Go moisturized hair!!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Sep 24, 2015)

Relaxed today at 6months/1wk post im happy with my growth and the thickness of my hair but im not happy with my ends will slowly trim them away. Excited because im sure ill be apl by december


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 27, 2015)

Finally got my twist out to last 3 days! I remember when I struggled to get it to last more than 3 hours.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 27, 2015)

That's a definite success man @PlainJane great job!  Lol

Anxiously awaiting my isis wig. Had to get a 1b, but it should be fine.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 27, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Finally got my twist out to last 3 days! I remember when I struggled to get it to last more than 3 hours.


Secrets, please.


----------



## traceedeebee (Sep 28, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Finally got my twist out to last 3 days! I remember when I struggled to get it to last more than 3 hours.


This is fantastic! I never mastered the twist out. I got my notebook. Just waiting on the details


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is a close up of my color. A lot of it rinsed out at the shampoo bowl,  but I still love the shine and blue tint. My natural brown is already coming back


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 29, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Hi guys ! {Waving }
> 
> I'm still wearing my wigs. I did not like the Outre Natural Yaki. The part is just awful and it wasn't worth the hassle.
> 
> ...



I was going to pull the trigger on Outre Yaki at 3am but something to hold off; glad I did seeing your review


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 29, 2015)

@Cattypus1 @traceedeebee Hi ladies, I used homemade flax seed gel on dry hair that had been stretched for a few days. The only thing I did was apply a little oyin hair dew then flax seed gel. I did flat twists. This was my first time using flax seed gel so I was pretty generous on certain sections so that may be why it worked so well. The sections that were twisted the tightest had the best curl toward the end.


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 29, 2015)

I sat under the dryer for like 15 minutes because they weren't dry yet and I was in a hurry to leave the house.


----------



## traceedeebee (Sep 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Here is a close up of my color. A lot of it rinsed out at the shampoo bowl,  but I still love the shine and blue tint. My natural brown is already coming back


Very pretty and shiny.


----------



## traceedeebee (Sep 29, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> @Cattypus1 @traceedeebee Hi ladies, I used homemade flax seed gel on dry hair that had been stretched for a few days. The only thing I did was apply a little oyin hair dew then flax seed gel. I did flat twists. This was my first time using flax seed gel so I was pretty generous on certain sections so that may be why it worked so well. The sections that were twisted the tightest had the best curl toward the end.


I need to try flaxseed gel. I have a pound of flaxseeds. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 29, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> @Cattypus1 @traceedeebee Hi ladies, I used homemade flax seed gel on dry hair that had been stretched for a few days. The only thing I did was apply a little oyin hair dew then flax seed gel. I did flat twists. This was my first time using flax seed gel so I was pretty generous on certain sections so that may be why it worked so well. The sections that were twisted the tightest had the best curl toward the end.


Thanks, which recipe are you using for the fsg?


----------



## Kells (Sep 29, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I need to try flaxseed gel. I have a pound of flaxseeds. Thank you for sharing


I HAD a pound of flaxseeds that I intended to use for gel, but didn't care so much for the 'perishable' aspect of it and since I don't use gel that much anymore anyway; I've just been putting it in my oatmeal.  Needless to say, I'm pretty regular now lol


I hope to see some length checks tomorrow!!!
Since I just joined this challenge a month ago, I won't be checking in.  I'll check in, in December.
Can't wait to see whose hit goal!


----------



## traceedeebee (Sep 29, 2015)

Kells said:


> I HAD a pound of flaxseeds that I intended to use for gel, but didn't care so much for the 'perishable' aspect of it and since I don't use gel that much anymore anyway; I've just been putting it in my oatmeal.  Needless to say, I'm pretty regular now lol
> 
> 
> I hope to see some length checks tomorrow!!!
> ...


 I've read that it can be added to oatmeal. I'll make sure not to do this before a long run. 

I was thinking about making a small batch to gauge how fast I use it this fall.  I've been using gel all summer long. I'm almost done with my store bought ones. If I can have a healthy alternative I'll try it. I will probably be singing a different tune in 3 months. 

I'm looking forward to the length checks myself. I know I'll be back in this challenge next year.


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 4, 2015)

Finally installed my mini twist. I was supposed to do some crochet braids but I needed to inspect my ends. Trimmed off a few SSKs so I'm happy. I couldn't get a real trim because the young lady who trims my hair moved. Now, I have to find someone else who will do exactly as I ask. That's not going to be fun. I'm hoping these mini twists last me 3 to 4 weeks. After that I'll put in some crochet braids. I'm surprised at how long they are.  All I need to do is moisturize the ends so they'll coil up. It's going to be nice to not have to worry about my hair.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks, which recipe are you using for the fsg?


I followed Naptural's YouTube video. I didn't add her essential oils tho. I just rubbed some coconut oil in my hand while applying the gel. My hair got softer as the days passed


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 5, 2015)

I did a roller set the other day. I got my setting time down to 1 hour but I probably won't set again until I get new setting lotion. My hair was way too frizzy on day 2. 
I'm finally seeing results from not using heat, my hair has elasticity! I've been waiting to know what that felt like for years. 
I will confess tho that I'm 22 months into my transition and thought things would've clicked by now on everything to do with hair, but I'm hanging in there and will try to remain active on lhcf so I can stay focused.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 5, 2015)

In still trucking but after cutting at least half an inch, i think i need another strong trim/cut. Professionally done though. Im not sure ill make it this year


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a long neck and its soo unfair! Lol. Will be posting an updated pic this week but I don't think I'm as close as I thought APL and WL are going to be the hardest for me to reach. Plus I'm having a scalp issue so I hope that this month I can get that under control and get my growing back to where it should be. My next trim is in November for length. I'm tired of wearing wigs and weaves. I guess I need to embrace whatever length it is and rock it.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Oct 6, 2015)

I pulled the back of my hair this morning and noticed that I'm apl(at least at the back). Just reached my first hair goal..so exciting...


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Oct 7, 2015)

I straightened my hair a few weeks ago but have since washed it out because I didn't like it but I managed to take a pic of my length since I big chopped so I can see how far I am from apl. I am 1 inch past collarbone straightened hair. So we will see where I am at the end of the year. I may or may not be close. I think I'll be back to apl by april though.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 7, 2015)

I have inverted everyday since the 1st of this month. I only used oil on 2 of those days since my hair is straight (liquid gold). I guess tomorrow I should be able to tell if I got a growth spurt...


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 7, 2015)

Here are my updated pics. Need a trim and will try inversion with coconut oil/peppermint oil mix. I hope they post.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 11, 2015)

I conpletely forgot about my sulfur oil pomade i got last year. Im gonna massage some into my scalp today.


----------



## beauti (Oct 11, 2015)

*Still here...getting married in 14 days so I've been doing some last minute stuff *


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 11, 2015)

beauti said:


> *Still here...getting married in 14 days so I've been doing some last minute stuff *


Congrats and good luck on your upcoming nuptials.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 11, 2015)

I trimmed my hair last night. It looks soo much better. I wanted to wait until November but my ends were like  so I listened. Have to revamp my regimen a little to include more protein (most likely weekly with a stronger protein every 6 weeks) because I fell off of that and I will go back to dusting every 8-10 weeks. I will be here next year but I'm ok with that as long as my hair is healthy.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 11, 2015)

Ill be here too @Babygrowth for the same reasons. I'd much rather miss out on length goals in the quest for healthy hair than to hold on to ragged wisps for the sake of being able to say i reached a goal. So ill likely be APL this year again, but I'll cut again until my ends feel right. Maybe ill wig it up a bit this winter.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi ladies been going through some stuff lately. Last week my brother showed my his results for his kidneys and he has stage four kidney disease and he said his doctor want shim to go see cancer doctor today marks second year of my mommy's home going as well. A friend of the family's son passed away Sunday morning. He was 29 I just feel like everything's coming down on me at once. Hubby did take me on a surprise date Saturday so that cheered me up some until Sunday and today. Anyway here's the makeup look I did and a pic of hubby and I before we left. My shirt says I heart my hubby


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Gigantic Hug @HairPleezeGrow


----------



## Kells (Oct 13, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hi ladies been going through some stuff lately. Last week my brother showed my his results for his kidneys and he has stage four kidney disease and he said his doctor want shim to go see cancer doctor today marks second year of my mommy's home going as well. A friend of the family's son passed away Sunday morning. He was 29 I just feel like everything's coming down on me at once. Hubby did take me on a surprise date Saturday so that cheered me up some until Sunday and today. Anyway here's the makeup look I did and a pic of hubby and I before we left. My shirt says I heart my hubby View attachment 339767View attachment 339769


I am soooo sorry to hear all that Sis.
Peace and love to you and your family. 

ETA:  You look beautiful, btw! <3


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 13, 2015)

You look stunning @HairPleezeGrow.  Next time I'm in San Antonio I'm calling you to do my hair and makeup.


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 13, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hi ladies been going through some stuff lately. Last week my brother showed my his results for his kidneys and he has stage four kidney disease and he said his doctor want shim to go see cancer doctor today marks second year of my mommy's home going as well. A friend of the family's son passed away Sunday morning. He was 29 I just feel like everything's coming down on me at once. Hubby did take me on a surprise date Saturday so that cheered me up some until Sunday and today. Anyway here's the makeup look I did and a pic of hubby and I before we left. My shirt says I heart my hubby View attachment 339767View attachment 339769


I'm so sorry that you're going through a rough time. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.

I know this may be inappropriate but you look beautiful as usual.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 14, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hi ladies been going through some stuff lately. Last week my brother showed my his results for his kidneys and he has stage four kidney disease and he said his doctor want shim to go see cancer doctor today marks second year of my mommy's home going as well. A friend of the family's son passed away Sunday morning. He was 29 I just feel like everything's coming down on me at once. Hubby did take me on a surprise date Saturday so that cheered me up some until Sunday and today. Anyway here's the makeup look I did and a pic of hubby and I before we left. My shirt says I heart my hubby View attachment 339767View attachment 339769



I'm sowwy. I don't know how to attach cute hugs, but I do know how to put in this link. 

http://www.jw.org/en/publications/books/suffering-end-tract/will-suffering-ever-end/

I hope you and your family feels better.

(Oh wait I found the emoticons )


----------



## kupenda (Oct 15, 2015)

Touched up my dye last night. My one section that grows quickly is at APL again. Everything else is about an inch shorter. If only my whole head grew like that


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2015)

I might finish out the year in wigs. I just have to find a cute one that isn't too long for work. I may go wig shopping later.

 I'm really tempted to wash out this blowout and put in some celie braids. My strands are parched and I'm not sure if moisturizing is enough. I put aloe juice on my ends and I'm wearing a full head baggy. If that doesn't hydrate my hair then it's time to wash it.


----------



## CluelessJL (Oct 15, 2015)

I know my hair isn't straightened and is pretty uneven...but what do you think ladies? What length can I claim?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2015)

@CluelessJL you can definitely claim Bsl. You are about an inch away from Mbl


----------



## trclemons (Oct 15, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> I know my hair isn't straightened and is pretty uneven...but what do you think ladies? What length can I claim?


MBL


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2015)

I went to the bss without the kids and I found a cute ombre bob wig with a side bang. I'll be wigging it until I miss my straight hair again.


----------



## CluelessJL (Oct 16, 2015)

@Prettymetty and @trclemons 



Thanks! Hopefully I won't lose too much when I get round to trimming the raggedy ends!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2015)

beauti said:


> *Still here...getting married in 14 days so I've been doing some last minute stuff *


Oooh weeee! How exciting! Can't wait to see pics of your special day. Congrats!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Gigantic Hug @HairPleezeGrow


Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2015)

Kells said:


> I am soooo sorry to hear all that Sis.
> Peace and love to you and your family.
> 
> ETA:  You look beautiful, btw! <3


Thank you. I'm feeling better today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> You look stunning @HairPleezeGrow.  Next time I'm in San Antonio I'm calling you to do my hair and makeup.


Thanks yes please do


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I'm so sorry that you're going through a rough time. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> I know this may be inappropriate but you look beautiful as usual.


Thank you and no its very much so appropriate lol. I've been and still am working towards my weight loss goals. Still have a ways to go.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> I'm sowwy. I don't know how to attach cute hugs, but I do know how to put in this link.
> 
> http://www.jw.org/en/publications/books/suffering-end-tract/will-suffering-ever-end/
> 
> ...


Thanks hun I really appreciate it.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 16, 2015)

You're very welcome. 

*sneaks in hair news*
I don't think my hair is doing too much because it's still making up from how much I cut it when I cut the color off. I think it may have just grown back to where it was before the color. Hopefully, at least a little past that.

Arm pit length is still a dream. I may get it next year


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 17, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> *sneaks in hair news*
> I don't think my hair is doing too much because it's still making up from how much I cut it when I cut the color off. I think it may have just grown back to where it was before the color. Hopefully, at least a little past that.
> ...


You will make it hun in your own time... health over length and the length will sure to follow.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 17, 2015)

i didn't go to work this week so that meant 5 days of not doing anything to my hair. such a bad idea. i'm going to dc overnight, cowash, dc with heat and do some low manipulation styles this week. hoping to gain at least an inch by the end of december.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Oct 17, 2015)

In an attempt to keep my ends in check im trying to eliminate as much heat as possible decieded to cowash today air dry to 80% and blow dry on cold im loving how thick my hair is looking...i love how it looks compared to my kinky straight wigs (inspiration). Textlaxed hair to my shoulders the rest is bone straight. Still working on gettingr rid of these ends. Excuse the ratchet tag lol


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 18, 2015)

So I am now bcb. Going from bsl to getting a big chop in January 2015 to neck length now being bcb is pretty good retention. Hopefully I will be back to apl by next march.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 18, 2015)

I am so overdue for a wash, but I just don't feel like it. My neck hurts and I'm exhausted from working all weekend 

Hopefully I feel better and have the energy tomorrow.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 18, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You will make it hun in your own time... health over length and the length will sure to follow.



Thanks so much!! I did gain moisture this year. I didn't heat at all (besides two small pieces that I pressed to see what was going on). I have lots of healthy looking curls. I haven't seen so many curls on my head. It's usually carpet lol.

I bought some huge macadamia oil brand stuff because I found it half price at Marshalls. I tried the deep conditioner pack (sold at JCPenney's) and LOVED it!!! I actually didn't need to use a lot either!!! I kind of went crazy today. I got two of the large size deep conditioners. The ones that are normally 55 dollars! I got them for 26.99 each. ... I got the huge shampoo, the moisturizing rinse, and a little spray oil. I wanted to use the whole line obviously lol. It took me forever to find a staple deep conditioner


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 18, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank you and no its very much so appropriate lol. I've been and still am working towards my weight loss goals. Still have a ways to go.


You're doing super fantastic! I've been working on my weight loss goals too. It's so hard to get these last 10 pounds off. I will remember that when Thanksgiving comes.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2015)

Queensheba88 said:


> View attachment 340023
> In an attempt to keep my ends in check im trying to eliminate as much heat as possible decieded to cowash today air dry to 80% and blow dry on cold im loving how thick my hair is looking...i love how it looks compared to my kinky straight wigs (inspiration). Textlaxed hair to my shoulders the rest is bone straight. Still working on gettingr rid of these ends. Excuse the ratchet tag lol


Yes it does look good. Great job girl...I definitely need a trim.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> So I am now bcb. Going from bsl to getting a big chop in January 2015 to neck length now being bcb is pretty good retention. Hopefully I will be back to apl by next march.


That's great retention ma'am


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Thanks so much!! I did gain moisture this year. I didn't heat at all (besides two small pieces that I pressed to see what was going on). I have lots of healthy looking curls. I haven't seen so many curls on my head. It's usually carpet lol.
> 
> I bought some huge macadamia oil brand stuff because I found it half price at Marshalls. I tried the deep conditioner pack (sold at JCPenney's) and LOVED it!!! I actually didn't need to use a lot either!!! I kind of went crazy today. I got two of the large size deep conditioners. The ones that are normally 52 dollars! I got them for 26.99 each. ... I got the huge shampoo, the moisturizing rinse, and a little spray oil. I wanted to use the whole line obviously lol. It took me forever to find a staple deep conditioner


You did get a steal! Macadamia products are so good but pricey... I'm jelly lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> You're doing super fantastic! I've been working on my weight loss goals too. It's so hard to get these last 10 pounds off. I will remember that when Thanksgiving comes.


You will get them extra pounds off for sure with no worries.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2015)

I so want to braid my hair down lol but I told hubby I'd wear my hair out for a while plus it's so freaking hot here in Texas. We've been getting some cool mornings the past few days but back to the heat in the afternoon lol. Its not as hot but still I hate the heat man. I dont like the cold either lol soooo yeah. Anyway today's hair out  did anyone do any Christmas shopping yet?!? I dread shopping for five kids lol especially my tweens bc I have no clue what to get them. I'll ask and they just shrug and say I don't know


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 21, 2015)

I am already dreading Christmas shopping. Hopefully I can get most things online. 

I am going to refresh my blue black color right before Christmas and get a blowout with some big curls. I thought I wanted to straighten for Thanksgiving, but I'd rather have one big Winter reveal.


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 21, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I so want to braid my hair down lol but I told hubby I'd wear my hair out for a while plus it's so freaking hot here in Texas. We've been getting some cool mornings the past few days but back to the heat in the afternoon lol. Its not as hot but still I hate the heat man. I dont like the cold either lol soooo yeah. Anyway today's hair out  did anyone do any Christmas shopping yet?!? I dread shopping for five kids lol especially my tweens bc I have no clue what to get them. I'll ask and they just shrug and say I don't know
> View attachment 340237



Very pretty! 

I take 'I don't know' as code for cash or please mom don't buy me anymore sweaters that only you think is cute. I give my boys cash, gift cards and video games. Keeps me out of trouble with them. They have to it write down too. I don't want any crap. They better spell the correctly too. I'm not interpreting misspelled words.


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 21, 2015)

Pretty sure I'll be there by December


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 22, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> Pretty sure I'll be there by December


Definitely! Love the shrinkage


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm not shopping this year lol I'm getting my two and my niece and nephew all the same gift. The two younger nephews are getting a shared gift (twins) and any in over the age of 18 is getting bupkiss


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> I take 'I don't know' as code for cash or please mom don't buy me anymore sweaters that only you think is cute. I give my boys cash, gift cards and video games. Keeps me out of trouble with them. They have to it write down too. I don't want any crap. They better spell the correctly too. I'm not interpreting misspelled words.


Well when I get them clothes they go with me and try on and  pick their own clothes for Christmas so that's not an issue but these crazy kids won't tell me what they want lol. You may be right cash might be the way to go I guess. Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> Pretty sure I'll be there by December


 That's great! I'm sure you will


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> I'm not shopping this year lol I'm getting my two and my niece and nephew all the same gift. The two younger nephews are getting a shared gift (twins) and any in over the age of 18 is getting bupkiss


 I wish but I have to shop for their clothes. I may go with the cash idea though lol


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 22, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well when I get them clothes they go with me and try on and  pick their own clothes for Christmas so that's not an issue but these crazy kids won't tell me what they want lol. You may be right cash might be the way to go I guess. Thanks!


I can't get my boys to shop. They will go on their own though. Good luck! I miss seeing a lot of packages under the tree but I do love the ease. I just make sure to fill up their stockings with the small things they like. Once they get to the money, I see a where's the food expression on their faces.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 22, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I wish but I have to shop for their clothes. I may go with the cash idea though lol


How many do you have?


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 23, 2015)

So my 2 year son locked himself in the guest bathroom and got into my stash. He emptied out a whole jar of Kerastase Chroma Riche Mask ($60). I am pretty bummed about it, but lately my hair seems to like the new Therapiste mask better. I'm not sure if I will repurchase the Chroma Riche.

I decided to keep my high end products in my own bathroom from now on.

Have any of your little ones ever got into your hair products?


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> So my 2 year son locked himself in the guest bathroom and got into my stash. He emptied out a whole jar of Kerastase Chroma Riche Mask ($60). I am pretty bummed about it, but lately my hair seems to like the new Therapiste mask better. I'm not sure if I will repurchase the Chroma Riche.
> 
> I decided to keep my high end products in my own bathroom from now on.
> 
> Have any of your little ones ever got into your hair products?


Not me. Baby powder is the only thing both my sons got into. I left it on my bed and they were quick. 
I'm sorry your baby did that. Curiosity got the better of him. I'm glad that's all that happened. Did he put some in his hair?


----------



## felic1 (Oct 24, 2015)

bumping for more...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 24, 2015)

My DD is 21 and away at college. I like to give her presents as I buy them but only the stuff she asks for. She doesnt ask for much. Just ordered her a leather jacket and had it shipped to her apartment. Some new jeans from NY & Co for me (can't beat a $20 sale), new workout shoes for me, stocked up on henna and indigo and raw butters for whipping to feed my mixtress fetish

Hair is doing great. I straightened and dusted yesterday and hair seems sooo much thicker. Will do LC tomorrow for the challenge. Sleeping overnight with henna amd will do indigo and DC tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 25, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Not me. Baby powder is the only thing both my sons got into. I left it on my bed and they were quick.
> I'm sorry your baby did that. Curiosity got the better of him. I'm glad that's all that happened. Did he put some in his hair?


Haha yes! It was all over his hair and face.


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Haha yes! It was all over his hair and face.


I'll bet he was just too cute. He was just mimicking. It happens. They get curious and want to do what they see you do. Once those fine motor skills kick in, it's on. I hope you got picture of him.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey yall...still hanging.  Hope to be full APL by December.  I'm still trying to recover from that horrible cut in April and the major shedding as a result of meds I was prescribed.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 25, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> Pretty sure I'll be there by December



Woop woop!!! You definitely will! !! How exciting! I'm happy for your hair lol.. one day my own will look like that.. one day. I'm inspired 

Dudes. My curls are as big as a pencil... lead... the mechanical size lol. They are soooo super tiny. Perfect curls, but oh so tiny. My ultimate goal is shoulder length unstretched. Then I'll take a kadrillion photos because I never see any photos of other girls with my curl. It's not super kinky, but it's not a big curl like 4a...except the back. Its confused. I think my confused hair curl twins need to unite


----------



## Kells (Oct 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> So my 2 year son locked himself in the guest bathroom and got into my stash. He emptied out a whole jar of Kerastase Chroma Riche Mask ($60). I am pretty bummed about it, but lately my hair seems to like the new Therapiste mask better. I'm not sure if I will repurchase the Chroma Riche.
> 
> I decided to keep my high end products in my own bathroom from now on.
> 
> Have any of your little ones ever got into your hair products?



My son is 13 now, but when he was about 1-1/2 years old, I was looking all over my parents house for him because he had gotten pretty quiet and I found him on the stairwell sitting peacefully brushing Vaseline through his hair and he had the most serious look on his face and you couldn't tell him he didn't know what he was doing! 
He evidently had seen me putting some hairdressing in my hair or his uncle brushing grease in his hair I guess and he thought, this is the thing to do.
It was just so cute, you couldn't even be mad lol


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 27, 2015)

These single stranded knots have gotten out of hand. It's so much worse than from when I posted before. I've been slacking on keeping my hair stretched so I guess it's my fault. I read somewhere that sealing with shea butter will help so I'm going to give that a try because this isn't fun anymore.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2015)

Why am I so hair lazy. I'm avoiding wash day like I owe it money. Sigh. One of these days...


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Why am I so hair lazy. I'm avoiding wash day like I owe it money. Sigh. One of these days...


I understand this feeling.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm going to a costume party this weekend and even though I'm itching to give in to heat, I think I will try a flexi rod or perm rod set instead. If it goes well then I won't use my heat pass I'm saving for Thanksgiving.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> How many do you have?


FIVE!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> So my 2 year son locked himself in the guest bathroom and got into my stash. He emptied out a whole jar of Kerastase Chroma Riche Mask ($60). I am pretty bummed about it, but lately my hair seems to like the new Therapiste mask better. I'm not sure if I will repurchase the Chroma Riche.
> 
> I decided to keep my high end products in my own bathroom from now on.
> 
> Have any of your little ones ever got into your hair products?


Oh my I would be bummed too. Did he at least get a good DC lol? Poor baby


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> FIVE!


That's awesome!  I have 4 biological and 1 stepson. I like having a big family.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oh my I would be bummed too. Did he at least get a good DC lol? Poor baby


Yes girl. I let that expensive dc stay in his hair until bathtime


----------



## NefertariBlu (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow. I haven't commented on this doe a while. I made APL last year and was really happy about my growth, buy I had to get it cut this year because I was suffering with split ends. I had to.cut off about 3 inches so I went back to about collar bone length. 

So far it has grown back nicely but o won't make it to Apl this year.

The struggle is real. 5 years growing my hair and still struggling to get to apl.

I don't think my hair likes me lool


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 31, 2015)

We don't have any children, but we borrow other people's kids in our congregation a lot lol.

I cannot wait to wash my hair tonight


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 31, 2015)

NefertariBlu said:


> Wow. I haven't commented on this doe a while. I made APL last year and was really happy about my growth, buy I had to get it cut this year because I was suffering with split ends. I had to.cut off about 3 inches so I went back to about collar bone length.
> 
> So far it has grown back nicely but o won't make it to Apl this year.
> 
> ...


I'm nine years in girl it's alright lol we'll get there one day


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 31, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Woop woop!!! You definitely will! !! How exciting! I'm happy for your hair lol.. one day my own will look like that.. one day. I'm inspired
> 
> Dudes. My curls are as big as a pencil... lead... the mechanical size lol. They are soooo super tiny. Perfect curls, but oh so tiny. My ultimate goal is shoulder length unstretched. Then I'll take a kadrillion photos because I never see any photos of other girls with my curl. It's not super kinky, but it's not a big curl like 4a...except the back. Its confused. I think my confused hair curl twins need to unite



Pen coils are what I call mine. I have pen coils, straight kinky hair in the front, looser waves in the nape, and coconut husk in the middle lol


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 1, 2015)

I spent all of yesterday taking down my mini twists. My roots were like a tangled web. Next time I'll be careful to make sure I keep adequate tension as I twist. I'll wash my hair after I do another finger detangling session. I put my hair in four cornrows to give the rest of the shed hair time to come out. I don't want to freak myself out again in the shower by thinking there's a spider on my shoulder. I plan to do a light protein treatment. I'll put my hair in two cornrows for the week.

I am proud of myself. I went to look at the back of my hair and was pleasantly surprised at how full it is. My sides are filling in nicely. When I decided to stop relaxing my hair, I never thought it was possible that it could grow past my shoulders. 

I have fine strands, medium to low density. I had been relaxed 32 years and I couldn't keep hair in the nape section.  It would grow three inches and break off. I have a permanent bald spot from a super strength relaxer applied when I was ten. I guess I have to thank my last stylist for putting me on this path.

Please excuse the dirty hair and mirror. I had to document it before I dismissed myself as being arrogant.

When a new APL/BSL challenge is created, I'll definitely be in it. This challenge has helped keep me focused but not obsessive or too obsessive


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I spent all of yesterday taking down my mini twists. My roots were like a tangled web. Next time I'll be careful to make sure I keep adequate tension as I twist. I'll wash my hair after I do another finger detangling session. I put my hair in four cornrows to give the rest of the shed hair time to come out. I don't want to freak myself out again in the shower by thinking there's a spider on my shoulder. I plan to do a light protein treatment. I'll put my hair in two cornrows for the week.
> 
> I am proud of myself. I went to look at the back of my hair and was pleasantly surprised at how full it is. My sides are filling in nicely. When I decided to stop relaxing my hair, I never thought it was possible that it could grow past my shoulders.
> 
> ...


Its looking good. It's hanging nicely.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2015)

I think I'm going to join this challenge next year. I really need to get to APL again before the end of 2016. I'll definitely give it a little more effort. I miss my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Its looking good. It's hanging nicely.


Looks like youre almost there so youre on the right track for sure. 

I havent done a length check in a while but i think I'm past EL now. I might be alittle below NL. I Will do a length check before the start of the next challenge.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 2, 2015)

I washed my hair, detangled and redid my braids. I didn't lose a lot of hair and my hair wasn't difficult to comb. I just hope next wash day is this easy. Total time for wash, dc and braids was  1 hour and 15 minutes. Not bad considering my braids are pretty small.

Products used: Silk Elements scalp treatment,  Suave clarifying shampoo, Biotera weightless shine mask and Garnier Sleek and shine cream.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Its looking good. It's hanging nicely.


Thank you! I was worried about causing some breakage. I'm not the most patient person. The hang shocked me.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I washed my hair, detangled and redid my braids. I didn't lose a lot of hair and my hair wasn't difficult to comb. I just hope next wash day is this easy. Total time for wash, dc and braids was  1 hour and 15 minutes. Not bad considering my braids are pretty small.
> 
> Products used: Silk Elements scalp treatment,  Suave clarifying shampoo, Biotera weightless shine mask and Garnier Sleek and shine cream.


See, you didn't need that other DC. Your son was just reducing your stash and enhancing his curls. 
(Please, don't punch me)


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 2, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> See, you didn't need that other DC. Your son was just reducing your stash and enhancing his curls.
> (Please, don't punch me)


Lmbo!! Silver lining


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2015)

Has the new challenge started yet? @IslandMummy or anyone else tag me when you start it please.


----------



## IslandMummy (Nov 3, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Has the new challenge started yet? @IslandMummy or anyone else tag me when you start it please.


Dang are we starting 2016 already we just started 2015


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 3, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> When a new APL/BSL challenge is created, I'll definitely be in it. This challenge has helped keep me focused but not obsessive or too obsessive



I enjoyed your post. This was one of my favorite parts. I agree! ! I'll hopefully be in the next challenge with you. 
....

I sure did go to work with my baggie under my wig (kinky hair wig). HA! every time I touch it, its like. .. crackle crackle crackle HAHAHAAA... I'm trying to remember not to. 

I put on my DC last night, slept in it because I got distracted then sleepy, and didn't want to have dripping hair under my wig this morning, do I got a really great dc. It's all good. I needed it. Plus, I will get my money's worth, right?


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 3, 2015)

Please tag me on the next challenge because I come straight to the challenge pages. I don't search around, so I may miss out when it gets started

P.s. I wish there was an app. We still don't have an app right? Since the new look happened?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2015)

ooh, I wanna be tagged for the next challenge as well please...


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 3, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> I enjoyed your post. This was one of my favorite parts. I agree! ! I'll hopefully be in the next challenge with you.
> ....
> 
> I sure did go to work with my baggie under my wig (kinky hair wig). HA! every time I touch it, its like. .. crackle crackle crackle HAHAHAAA... I'm trying to remember not to.
> ...


I hope you are in the next with me or you've progressed to the next level up. I lurk in all of them as a way to relax after a tough day at work. I'm so bad I've been going through the historical challenges. Am I the only person who does that?

I tried to baggy at night. It drove me nuts. Does it make you hot? I was always having night sweats when I wore a baggy. And that sound...you're a good one. Much better than me. My wig would be coming off so I could get to that baggy. Then I itched. You're doing amazing! What kind of DC do you have? You will definitely get your money's worth. I ran out of DC but I've been too lazy to look for more. I just use my Aussie Moist. I need a real one before it gets cold


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2015)

Who is hosting the next challenge?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Who is hosting the next challenge?


We thought you were @faithVA.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2015)

Aggie said:


> We thought you were @faithVA.



I'm doing the SL challenge. And there is some desire for a sole APL challenge. So it looks like we will have a SL, APL and an APL/BSL challenge for 2016.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 4, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> I'm nine years in girl it's alright lol we'll get there one day


Wow!

I've been natural for over 10 years but shaved my head 5 years ago and ever since I've tried growing it I've just felt that I've been hitting a brick wall. I can't tell why reaching to this length is a struggle. 

Some people reach it within 3 years and  here 5 years down the road with the front just passing my chin and the back just past shoulder  length.

I do all the things I'm supposed to do like conditioning, moisturising and protein treatments and it grows but it splits easily. So I'm always dusting.

Now I'm just leaving it the hell alone.  I don't overly manipulate my hair either so I'm kinda stumped by the lack of growth.

I have just put it in some canerows and put a half wig on it. So far I'm loving the simplicity of it. Planning on wigging it for the next 3 months. I should be nearer to Apl by then.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm doing the SL challenge. And there is some desire for a sole APL challenge. So it looks like we will have a SL, APL and an APL/BSL challenge for 2016.



I would join the APL challenge. I'm not ready for a APL/BSL  challenge. One step at a time.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 4, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I hope you are in the next with me or you've progressed to the next level up.



Thank you! ! I'll be with you.



traceedeebee said:


> I lurk in all of them as a way to relax after a tough day at work. I'm so bad I've been going through the historical challenges. Am I the only person who does that?


If I had a working computer, I would read through them too.



traceedeebee said:


> I tried to baggy at night. It drove me nuts. Does it make you hot?


I did get a little hot, but not until after work driving home in the car. I think that is because the room I was in for work was chilly and I'm just cold natured. If I'm confortable everyone else is hot



traceedeebee said:


> I was always having night sweats when I wore a baggy. And that sound...you're a good one. Much better than me. My wig would be coming off so I could get to that baggy.


Ha! Lolol...it was pretty funny.



traceedeebee said:


> Then I itched.


I do if it's too moist. This time, I let my hair pretty much air dry and put the conditioner on the length ( I refuse to say shaft because I think that's just dirty lol). Its almost like a dry dc.



traceedeebee said:


> You're doing amazing! What kind of DC do you have?



Aw, shucks. Thanks. We'll see by next year's length check how great in doing lol
Macadamia Natural Oil.... love. It.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2015)

NefertariBlu said:


> I would join the APL challenge. I'm not ready for a APL/BSL  challenge. One step at a time.


Cool. The new SL and APL should start towards the end of this month.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2015)

NefertariBlu said:


> I would join the APL challenge. I'm not ready for a APL/BSL  challenge. One step at a time.


I'm with you @NefertariBlu.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not usually a co washer, but I have already used shampoo once this week. I may cowash tonight without redoing my celies


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 7, 2015)

My husband asked me what I want to do with my hair when it's where I want it to be.... hmmm


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 7, 2015)

^^ when I get to apl im gonna whip my hur! That's what I'm gonna do.

I'm going to jump and yell "I made it!" then put it right back in protective style mode. Can't loose progress and go back to shoulder length just because I want to be cute lol.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2015)

@apple_natural, I was thinking the same thing 

@NefertariBlu, that's a good idea


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2015)

[QUOTE="apple_natural,

Aw, shucks. Thanks. We'll see by next year's length check how great I'm doing lol
Macadamia Natural Oil.... love. It.[/QUOTE]

@apple_natural, I just bought this treatment mask but haven't tried it as yet. I did however hear a lot of great reviews on it and hence the reason for purchasing it. I sure hope my hair likes this one too.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 7, 2015)

@Aggie I hope you love it too!! Just as long as no one buys them up before I get to the store when I need more lol.

@NefertariBlu right! ! Ha! Don't get crazy! 

I can't wait to do two big bantu knots  and that's pretty much it. That's my ultimate goal. To have enough hair to do that. .. maybe 4 but the point is to be able to stretch it fast and easy because it's long enough. 

I would like to be able to put my own hair in twists that aren't really short. I would wear it like that. 

I'll straighten it once a year for our anniversary and that's it.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 8, 2015)

Does anyone oil their scalp? What's a good oil for that? My scalp and roots are so dry lately to the point where I will scratch and break skin. Is there a such thing as a moisturizer for the scalp? Helppppp.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 8, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Does anyone oil their scalp? What's a good oil for that? My scalp and roots are so dry lately to the point where I will scratch and break skin. Is there a such thing as a moisturizer for the scalp? Helppppp.


I mix aloe vera juice with mn and peppermint oil. It keeps my scalp moisturized and itch free.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 8, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> @Aggie I hope you love it too!! Just as long as no one buys them up before I get to the store when I need more lol.
> 
> @NefertariBlu right! ! Ha! Don't get crazy!
> 
> ...



I straighten my hair once a year too. But this year I'm going to skip it.

It hasn't reached the length I want so I don't see any point to straighten.

I'm going to go without straightening for 2016 and keep it under wraps.  Going to dust my ends next month's as I think my hair needs a trim twice a year. I've already had a trim about 6 months ago and my ends still look pretty good, however that's what caught me out ut the first place not keeping up with it so will dust my hair when I take these canerows out in 4 weeks.

I'm thinking twice a year is good.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 8, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> My husband asked me what I want to do with my hair when it's where I want it to be.... hmmm


I'm probably going to wear my hair blown out most of the time (low heat). My shrinkage is unreal so even at waist length my hair will appear neck length unstretched.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 8, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> @Aggie I hope you love it too!! Just as long as no one buys them up before I get to the store when I need more lol.
> 
> @NefertariBlu right! ! Ha! Don't get crazy!
> 
> ...


That is exactly where I want to be!  One to two Bantu knots over night.  Get up in the morning pull it out, shake and go.  That's my goal. After that, it's all gravy.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> @Aggie *I hope you love it too!! Just as long as no one buys them up before I get to the store when I need more lol.*
> 
> @NefertariBlu right! ! Ha! Don't get crazy!
> 
> ...


 at bolded. Girl you are funny. I hope *YOU* don't buy it all up before* I *need more @apple_natural.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Does anyone oil their scalp? What's a good oil for that? My scalp and roots are so dry lately to the point where I will scratch and break skin. Is there a such thing as a moisturizer for the scalp? Helppppp.


@PlainJane, have you tried Jamaican black castor oil as yet? Even extra virgin coconut oil is great.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 8, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> My husband asked me what I want to do with my hair when it's where I want it to be.... hmmm


Your husband asked a really good question.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 8, 2015)

I did a crochet braid install. I'm hoping for 4-6 weeks from this install. What I love about doing this style is that it doesn't take long to complete. I think I worked on installing the hair for four hours. I used one bag and most of the remaining from the last time I did my hair this way. I still have two bags left. One more install then I'll need to buy more. The hair I used was Freetress Gogo Curl.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 9, 2015)

@NefertariBlu 
That is the same for me!!
I didn't straighten my hair this year because I know it's not where I want it.... no point in looking at it and cutting it to death like I usually do.

However, I do believe that dusting twice a year works beautifully for my hair also. I haven't done the second one this year. I don't know why I've procrastinated. The next one is coming up in like 4 months already.
I want to do it but... I just haven't. I don't know why

@Cattypus1 someday soon we'll be there 

@traceedeebee right!? Lol. Thanks. I had to really think about what I did want to do with it. I forgot all about my bantu knot goals.
Great job on your crochet braids


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 10, 2015)

Finally got the isis wig I like in a #2. This 1b was killing me. It's way too dark. It's like a 1, which I knew when I got it, but it was the closest that was in stock. 

I'll wear this #2 through February when I get it. What I love about Isis wigs is that they last forever. They are easy to take care of. If it weren't for the color, I would be fine with the one I have. 

I co-washed with my macadamia natural oil hair rinse. I was too lazy to do anything else. I didn't put leave in or oil mist on it.  I may do that tomorrow.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 10, 2015)

Currently wearing the Toni wig and I really like it. Washed it yesterday since it was getting a little stiff and it's cone out really soft today.

It's a synthetic wig but matches 4c perfectly! Everyone thinks it's my hair. Even when standing right in front of me lolol.

I don't tell them any different either.

I'm going to get another one so when thus one dies I have another on hand.


----------



## beauti (Nov 10, 2015)

*Hi ladies. I have also been wigging it. I took the weave out that I wore for my wedding and kept the beehive cornrows underneath since it was done so neatly  Just been cowashing and moisturizing. Will keep this until December when I will straighten for the holidays.*


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 10, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> These single stranded knots have gotten out of hand. It's so much worse than from when I posted before. I've been slacking on keeping my hair stretched so I guess it's my fault. I read somewhere that sealing with shea butter will help so I'm going to give that a try because this isn't fun anymore.


Is it time for a trim? When I am stretching and notice a lot of knots,it's time for my hair to have a trim!


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 10, 2015)

@apple_natural I hadn't even thought about it. My goal length has changed. I can only see myself with my hair straightened but I know it's not something I will do everyday. I'm still thinking over his question


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol okie dokie

I rinsed my hair with just water in the shower, put on my leave in and oil mist. Then, let it air dry..... I look like the Weeknd lol.

Eta: Later, I deep conditioned under a baggie and scarf for a couple of hours. Then, clipped my ends. I was going to blow it out first, but it was going to take too long and not even get the ends very well, so I left it curly. Then, I braided it down

My wig was delivered today. This #2 looks way more natural.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 17, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> Is it time for a trim? When I am stretching and notice a lot of knots,it's time for my hair to have a trim!


You just might be right. I've been so focused on not trimming until December that I haven't considered trimming before. I think it's also because I was sleeping with my hair out which I've stopped doing now


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 17, 2015)

I straightened a small section of hair the other day. It's almost like my hair is growing out in volume but not in length. I do know it's longer though. I'm still hanging in there with giving up heat. I even used my steam rollers this weekend and my hair turned out nice. I'm going to reward myself with a bonnet dryer at the end of the year.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 17, 2015)

Does anyone else lose their hair when they're stressed? That's what's happening here. I don't necessarily feel or act stressed when I am stressed...my hair just falls out. Considering the roller coaster I've been through in the last year, I'm not surprised. In fact, I remember saying a couple of months ago, "I'm surprised my hair hasn't fallen out yet." I guess I spoke too soon. 

So it's not just that my nape is breaking off. I have a thin/short patch on my right side and in the back middle area. Ugh.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2015)

quirkydimples said:


> Does anyone else lose their hair when they're stressed? That's what's happening here. I don't necessarily feel or act stressed when I am stressed...my hair just falls out. Considering the roller coaster I've been through in the last year, I'm not surprised. In fact, I remember saying a couple of months ago, "I'm surprised my hair hasn't fallen out yet." I guess I spoke too soon.
> 
> So it's not just that my nape is breaking off. I have a thin/short patch on my right side and in the back middle area. Ugh.


My hair breaks from stress too. Senior year of high school was really stressful and my crown broke off down to a couple inches.

It happened again in college. I am really trying to eliminate stressors in my life since it isn't good for my health (or hair).


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My hair breaks from stress too. Senior year of high school was really stressful and my crown broke off down to a couple inches.
> 
> It happened again in college. I am really trying to eliminate stressors in my life since it isn't good for my health (or hair).


 The major stressors are gone (aside from my new job, which is only stressful because it was a big promotion) but the damage is done. I've been coveting a bob for a minute, so I guess this is my chance.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 18, 2015)

I think i want to get bantu knots done at a salon. I like how i look with them.

Im not about that trim life though. Only one stylist has given me a good trim and done exactly what i asked. But she has only done a straight style on me. Maybe ill have her straighten again for the new year


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2015)

*I ended up taking those cornrows out couple days ago, deep conditioned overnight, and have been keeping my hair in a damp bun underneath my wig using the loc method (well I use lco). I will keep this up until the end of the year. My hair is sooo soft. I will cowash every 3 days and alternate moisture with protein to avoid mushy hair.*


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2015)

I used some Shea Moisture Purification Masque to wash my hair, followed up with Pureology Smoothing Conditioner this morning and now my hair feels absolutely wonderful. At first I didn't even like the Pureology smoothing conditioner but with continued use, my hair is liking it a lot.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gotta share my comparison pic...
On the left is Nov 2014 on the right is Nov 2015-one years worth of growth with a couple of trims in between.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 19, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Gotta share my comparison pic...
> On the left is Nov 2014 on the right is Nov 2015-one years worth of growth with a couple of trims in between.


@Cattypus1 Awesome progress


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm looking forward to washing my hair Sunday. It's crazy how I used to dread wash days and now I love them. I finally figured out how to prevent tangles, breakage and excessive shedding. 

I shampoo and condition on Sunday morning and then I let my hair airdry under my wig until after work (in celies). Once dry I can unravel my celies, finger detangle,  moisturize and rebraid. I can get my comb from root to tip with no problems now. 

I think correcting my moisture overload helped a lot too.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 19, 2015)

@traceedeebee Thank you!


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey ladies. Can I claim APL yet???? Im not sure


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes @4EverDetermined congrats!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Gotta share my comparison pic...
> On the left is Nov 2014 on the right is Nov 2015-one years worth of growth with a couple of trims in between.


Yassss! Girl looking great!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2015)

4EverDetermined said:


> Hey ladies. Can I claim APL yet???? Im not sure


Girl yes you can! Claim it claim it claim it!!! Congrats


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Nov 20, 2015)

@Prettymetty @HairPleezeGrow Yay!! Thanks!!!! Then I finally officially claim APL and working my way to healthy BSL


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 20, 2015)

4EverDetermined said:


> Hey ladies. Can I claim APL yet???? Im not sure


Claim it, girl!  Work that thang!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 20, 2015)

@HairPleezeGrow Thank you. I've worked so hard to keep what I grow, I'm excited to see what 2016 brings!


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 20, 2015)

Woop woop to both @Cattypus1 and @4EverDetermined !!! GREAT progress!!! Definitely claim APL!!! You guys did a great job! Congratulations


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 20, 2015)

@apple_natural  Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2015)

4EverDetermined said:


> Hey ladies. Can I claim APL yet???? Im not sure


Congratulations. Very nice!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2015)

I am looking forward to the December reveals.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I am looking forward to the December reveals.


Me, too. I may have to do a blowout before I install my next protective style. I want to straighten it but my workouts will kill that. I guess it won't matter since I would have completed my half beforehand. 

I'm two weeks into my crochet. After my run this morning, I had to cleanse my scalp. I'll go down the rows an apply moisturizer and oil. It's been nice not to have to worry about my hair when I'm working. Headband...ponytail and that's it.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm getting a blowout Tuesday at a natural hair salon. I'm kinda nervous but I'm curious how much or if my hair has grown at all.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 21, 2015)

Im craving new hair products but i dont have a place to put them. I need to get rid of the stuff i have that my hair hates first


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 22, 2015)

I stopped at TJmaxx today to browse the hair product aisle. I was hoping to see some Kerastase stuff, but they didn't have any of that. I did see a lot of Joico, Chi and Renpure. There were a lot of hair tools too. The Fhi Platform is there for $49. Once I use up a bit of my stash I can buy some new products.


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Nov 22, 2015)

@faithVA @Cattypus1 @apple_natural thanks!! Being consistent with my regimen and finding my protein/moisture balance were the missing keys for me.. Happy that I FINALLY figured it out


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 22, 2015)

I love when we figure out what works for our hair. I have great products and a simple regimen, I just have to wait.

I want to get medium length twists or put them in myself this weekend. If I do that, I'll take a photo of my hair in the same braid out style I think my initial photo was in.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2015)

I think im gonna start taking Mielle Organics hair vitamins. Ill see what they have going on for black friday. Otherwise I'll pick it up on the ground. Im thinking ill give it a good 3 months before i decide if it works. Unless of course it breaks me out


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 24, 2015)

Results from today's blowout. She trimmed off more than I asked so I'm not sure if I am considered apl anymore.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> View attachment 343215 Results from today's blowout. She trimmed off more than I asked so I'm not sure if I am considered apl anymore.
> 
> What do y'all think?


Your hair is curled so it's probably longer than it looks.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried anything from the Proganix Quench line? It looked like it had good reviews after being in last month's CurlBox. I plan to try it.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 26, 2015)

I really hoped to straighten my hair for Thanksgiving tomorrow but I'm way too tired to even think about it now. I'll probably do it during holiday party season instead. Then it's right back to no heat. 

Happy thxgiving everyone!


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 26, 2015)

At my moms house for thanksgiving and I decided  to raid her stash only to find Paul Mitchell lavander mint shampoo and conditioner in the liter sizes. 

My hair and scalp feels so good these may come up missing


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 27, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> At my moms house for thanksgiving and I decided  to raid her stash only to find Paul Mitchell lavander mint shampoo and conditioner in the liter sizes.
> 
> My hair and scalp feels so good these may come up missing


I love that line!  I used to be hooked on Paul Mitchell.  The Super Skinny is a great line too


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 27, 2015)

So I finally got a chance to take a pic. Not sure where my length is now but I'm glad it's growing.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 29, 2015)

Mornin' ladies! 
I texturized on Thanksgiving day 

It was too much going on in the house and delayed the full neutralizing process. Plus I forgot to add oil to the mix. But my hair survived its just a lot silkier than I wanted. 

This morning Im doing a very light flat iron job so I can use my split ender to trim. My ends look surprisingly good. My hair has never been full all the way to the ends before.  I will post my LC later today. 

Has anyone bought a LC tshirt that their happy with?  Any suggestions on where to get one?  I think its time to get one.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 29, 2015)

@mshoneyfly I'm sorry your texturizer didn't go as planned. I'm glad the overall health of your hair hasn't been affected. I never could apply chemicals to my own head. I can't wait to see your length check.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 29, 2015)

Ive gotten back on my sulfur scalp massages. And i ordered some vitamins from Mielle. Hopefully, im BSB by my birthday in March.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm tired of my wig. I want to get my hair twisted, bit all the photos of stylist look like they do put them in waaaayyy too tight. My hair pulls out easily. So I'm just going to pout or else begrudgingly do it myself. .. I just don't feel like it


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm so excited about straightening my hair in 2 weeks. I haven't decided if I should rinse it blue again or wait a few more weeks.


----------



## beauti (Dec 2, 2015)

*Still cowashing my hair and wet bunning. Think I will make curly proverbz strengthening henna tea this weekend*


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 2, 2015)

I want my ends to look like this!! I don't care how much I have to trim


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 3, 2015)

^^^that video was very enjoyable. I love straightening videos. Their actually my favourite types of videos to watch in youtube lolol.

She did a great job and her hair was gorgeous. It looked professional too. 

The last time I straightened my hair I was left with heat damage. I used a cheap straightener. I will never do that again!  

I'm sticking to my stylist to do it next time.  I'm avoiding heat for my yearly straighten altogether.

It's so hard when you see super silky hair like that though


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I want my ends to look like this!! I don't care how much I have to trim



Oh my goodness! !! Me tooo!!!

My ends looked like this when I first got it straightened last year before I colored it and ruined it and cut it off in sections ... I will be cutting the bajeezers out of it to get it again till get it to look like this when I straighten again next year. . The end *of next year. I'm obsessed with ends

Thank you for sharing. Your ends will definitely look like that easily! !


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 3, 2015)

I have been trying to switch it up lately with how I do my twist outs and I'm going to go back to using flax seed gel. It gives the best results for me. Also, I had to throw away my ecosytler because I couldn't stop using it even tho my edges have been thinning because of it. My hair has been sooo dry lately so I guess I need to find a new daily moisturizer. I swear I've been searching for one for years.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 3, 2015)

Is anyone planning to do anything special to their hair for the end of the year?


----------



## kupenda (Dec 3, 2015)

Planning on getting bantu knots done for my cruise. Picked up some new dye. Its a greenish blue. So ill dye my hair, seal it, and wait a few days before i get the knots done


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 3, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Is anyone planning to do anything special to their hair for the end of the year?


I'm straightening and trimming my hair on a lengthening day (16th). I may rinse it blue black again too


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm glad I've been mixing the As I am leave in with water and essential oils to use it up.. I doubt I'll repurchase it again. On the plus side the mix has been keeping my braids/hair moisturized.


----------



## beauti (Dec 4, 2015)

*The plan is to straighten for the end of the year. I'm nervous to see where I'm at but also excited. *



PlainJane said:


> Is anyone planning to do anything special to their hair for the end of the year?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2015)

I can't wait for next year's challenge to begin because I really wasn't a part of the challenge for this year, but I am eager to get ths started. My aim is Apl by March and at least grazing Bsl by the end of 2016


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 5, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Is anyone planning to do anything special to their hair for the end of the year?



Hmmm.......


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 5, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm straightening and trimming my hair on a lengthening day (16th). I may rinse it blue black again too


What is a lengthening day?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 5, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> What is a lengthening day?


It's based on the Morrocco Method for trimming hair by the moon. This month the best days to trim for growth are 16-18.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 5, 2015)

I blow dried my hair last night and some sections of my hair are officially longer than they have ever been in my life. I probably would've had better growth if I protected by ends while sleeping this year, moisturised daily, and stayed away from heat sooner so I'm excited to see where my hair will be when I end my transition next year at 30 months. My hair has never been bsl but I really think I can make it next year. I'll post pics after my trim


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> It's based on the Morrocco Method for trimming hair by the moon. This month the best days to trim for growth are 16-18.



I used to do this for a whole yeat @Prettymetty. Thanks for the reminder. However, I haven't really trimmed my hair in a while and can't anymore this year, so I'll save it for January or Febrauary 2016.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm planning on changing the wig I wear for the holidays this year. I want a much longer one than I usually wear, so I better check out my stash and if I don't have what I want there, I will have to catch a wig sale somewhere


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 5, 2015)

I finished my first half marathon this morning, 2:22:41. I'm resting now. I really want to take these crochet braids out. My cornrows are really loose and the hair is matting.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I finished my first half marathon this morning, 2:22:41. I'm resting now. I really want to take these crochet braids out. My cornrows are really loose and the hair is matting.


Congrats on your half marathon @traceedeebee. Remember todrench your hair in some hot oil. It will help with detangling. Better yet, try Chicoro's prepoo. Your hair just might like it.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 5, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Congrats on your half marathon @traceedeebee. Remember todrench your hair in some hot oil. It will help with detangling. Better yet, try Chicoro's prepoo. Your hair just might like it.


@Aggie You are reading my mind. I can't wait to try that prepoo.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 6, 2015)

My liquid gold products finally came in the mail today from the black Friday sale. Applied green magic to my scalp tonight and tied down my edges.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 8, 2015)

Will be putting up the 2016 challenge later today


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 8, 2015)

So this January I started at neck length in the back and the middle of my cheek after my 2nd big chop. My ends were split and they needed to go. After the initial cut, I had to go home and chop more. So this is where I am at. I think that I will for sure make full apl next year and be back on my way to bsl!  I am too excited!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 8, 2015)

Just ordered some jbco. I plan to use it three times a week (twice if I'm lazy). 
Now if only I could convince my SO to use it on his head...


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 9, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I finished my first half marathon this morning, 2:22:41..



Ssssssoooooo proud of you! !!! I've been wanting to do even a 15k, but things never work out. I'm happy you are able to do it and well! !! Yaaayyy!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2015)

ClassyJSP said:


> My liquid gold products finally came in the mail today from the black Friday sale. Applied green magic to my scalp tonight and tied down my edges.


Did you get the Liquid Gold oil? Which one smells better if you have that and green magic?


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 9, 2015)

Perfect twist out today. All I used was coconut oil then flaxseed gel on stretched hair. 
I can't believe it used to take me an hour just to do 4 flat twists.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2015)

I was supposed to rinse my hair blue first thing this morning, but I was too tired. I'll go ahead and do it now...


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Did you get the Liquid Gold oil? Which one smells better if you have that and green magic?



Green magic lingers a little bit so I have to say I do like the oil better .. plus it's really easy(and fast) to run the oil all over my scalp


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 9, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Ssssssoooooo proud of you! !!! I've been wanting to do even a 15k, but things never work out. I'm happy you are able to do it and well! !! Yaaayyy!!!


Thank you! I understand running is a hard commitment to make. This is my first year where my iron level stayed high enough that I had the energy to do anything. I haven't done a 15k yet. Mentally, I like 10 miles. I always feel good at 10.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 9, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Congrats on your half marathon @traceedeebee. Remember todrench your hair in some hot oil. It will help with detangling. Better yet, try Chicoro's prepoo. Your hair just might like it.


I almost forgot but that prepoo was heaven.
I didn't put a lot of oil on my cornrows before I started unbraiding. I underestimated how much sweating I did Saturday .

What I did?
Prepoo with Chicoro's recipe
Cleanse
Mild protein treat
Oil rinse
Deep condition

At first I didn't think the prepoo treatment worked but as I was cleansing, the shed hair was just gliding out. I actually finger detangled in the shower. The oil rinse was a little extra on top. I didn't have oily hair or anything. I blew my hair out and flat ironed. I needed to inspect my ends and get my end of the year picture.

Next year, hoping for no setbacks and full APL next year.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I almost forgot but that prepoo was heaven.
> I didn't put a lot of oil on my cornrows before I started unbraiding. I underestimated how much sweating I did Saturday .
> 
> What I did?
> ...


I'm so glad it worked for you. It's my go to prepoo when I'm having a really bad hair day.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 10, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I'm so glad it worked for you. It's my go to prepoo when I'm having a really bad hair day.


Thank you for sharing it! No more wrestling with my hair and using massive amounts of conditioner.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 10, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> So this January I started at neck length in the back and the middle of my cheek after my 2nd big chop. My ends were split and they needed to go. After the initial cut, I had to go home and chop more. So this is where I am at. I think that I will for sure make full apl next year and be back on my way to bsl!  I am too excited!


Wow great growth you will be bsl in no time!!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 10, 2015)

Texlaxed my hair on monday and i must say i really am falling more and more in love with my hair. Ive been on a personal no heat challenge and this jbco mix has my hair growing insane. Im hoping to be apl but im not going to do a heat pass until right before christmas so i can trim more of these straight ends off and get an accurate length. Im excited to be a little over 50% textlaxed and if it was up to me i would cut back to shoulder length but hubbys not having it lol. Will update with pics once i flat iron...hoping to join the bsl challenge next year!!


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 10, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Next year, hoping for no setbacks and full APL next year.



You're hair looks healthy and beautiful

This is also my goal. I don't know if I have ever had two full years of no set backs.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 11, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> You're hair looks healthy and beautiful
> 
> This is also my goal. I don't know if I have ever had two full years of no set backs.


It's going to happen for happen for you. You've gone one year so two years will be easygoing. 

Do you know if the 2016 challenge will be APL/BSL again? Thank you for the compliment. The best I can do for my hair is to twist it and forget it. Only a little maintenance is required.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks. I'm still making up length and fullness from the last set back in March of last year based on my blow out the other day.

Supposed to be putting in twists. Haven't started

I hope next year's challenge is apl/bsl


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 12, 2015)

apple_natural said:


> Thanks. I'm still making up length and fullness from the last set back in March of last year based on my blow out the other day.
> 
> Supposed to be putting in twists. Haven't started
> 
> I hope next year's challenge is apl/bsl


I was supposed to be mini twisting myself. I've been doing anything but getting my hair ready.  I'll figure out something I'm supposed to see Star Wars next weekend.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought some spray leave in from alikay naturals to use throughout the week to moisturize and seal. This is my first time trying the line and it smells yummy. I'll report back after using it.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 13, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I'll figure out something I'm supposed to see Star Wars next weekend.



Me too!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm excited about next wash day. I'm using a new dc and I am straightening my hair for the first time in 3 months


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 14, 2015)

Taking my braids out this weekend and going back to wigs. I may stop in the paul Mitchell salon for a wash and blowdry to see how much growth I got in 3 weeks.


----------



## beauti (Dec 14, 2015)

*I need to clarify today. Will prepoo this afternoon and do the whole shebang this evening: clarify and possibly dc overnight.*


----------



## LadyRaider (Dec 14, 2015)

.... years later. I'm APL.  I think I was in the 2013 APL challenge. Gaw.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay that alikay naturals spray is going back to the store this week. It smells good but didn't do anything that plain water couldn't do.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 14, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Okay that alikay naturals spray is going back to the store this week. It smells good but didn't do anything that plain water couldn't do.



By chance, is this the lemongrass leave in? I've been keeping things simple using water but this had my interest piqued ever since I heard about it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> By chance, is this the lemongrass leave in? I've been keeping things simple using water but this had my interest piqued ever since I heard about it.


I like the lemongrass leave in. However it acts like a humectants and will poof your hair if you are sensitive to that type of thing. But it actually does help give me a bump of moisture when I need it. I spritz and baggy and I can make it anfew more days. I only use it with my twist though.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 14, 2015)

Some sort of flexi set with no product


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> By chance, is this the lemongrass leave in? I've been keeping things simple using water but this had my interest piqued ever since I heard about it.


I absolutely hate the scent of that stuff.  I have been trying to find a way to use it where I don't have to smell it.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 14, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Some sort of flexi set with no product



Your hair looks full and lush. What product would you use to set your hair for lasting results?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks @faithVA and @Cattypus1. I've never sniffed the product but I do tend to like the scent of lemongrass. My hair does poof with humectants but it is good to know it might not be a complete write-off- if I ever do try the stuff.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> By chance, is this the lemongrass leave in? I've been keeping things simple using water but this had my interest piqued ever since I heard about it.


Yes it didn't really do much for me when I used it to detangle and a twist out


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I like the lemongrass leave in. However it acts like a humectants and will poof your hair if you are sensitive to that type of thing. But it actually does help give me a bump of moisture when I need it. I spritz and baggy and I can make it anfew more days. I only use it with my twist though.


Hmm I really wanted it to work because it smells like pez candy and masks the jbco smell. Maybe I'll try it again on clean hair.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 14, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I absolutely hate the scent of that stuff.  I have been trying to find a way to use it where I don't have to smell it.


Yeah the smell lingers in my opinion. SO thought I bought new lotion or something.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Your hair looks full and lush. What product would you use to set your hair for lasting results?



Maybe lottabody.
I didn't want to ruin my blowout


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Yes it didn't really do much for me when I used it to detangle and a twist out


I wouldn't use it for either of those. It's too thin to detangle. And it would poof my hair if I tried to wear it in a twist out.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Hmm I really wanted it to work because it smells like pez candy and masks the jbco smell. Maybe I'll try it again on clean hair.



This is better to use in between washes when you are putting your hair up. It could be used with a puff. It's not a replacement for a leave-in that I would use after a wash.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 14, 2015)

Hair blown out and flexi Rod set. No product used because I want to keep my blowout as long as possible


----------



## trclemons (Dec 15, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Hair blown out and flexi Rod set. No product used because I want to keep my blowout as long as possible



Your hair is so pretty.  I hope mine looks that well with products.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I wouldn't use it for either of those. It's too thin to detangle. And it would poof my hair if I tried to wear it in a twist out.


Yes my twist out was a disaster! I guess I'll just stick to oil and flaxseed gel


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm washing my hair tomorrow. I might do an overnight prepoo with Kerastase Nutri Thermique conditioner. It's too thin to be used as a dc

Eta I just applied a generous amount of Nutri Thermique to my hair and massaged it in. I'm so excited about doing my hair tomorrow.  I got some new Conair shears so I can dust my ends.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 15, 2015)

I can't wait to see everybody's growth pictures.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 17, 2015)

I flat ironed so I could trim my ends and I love the results. It took a long time so I'm going to preserve this as long as possible. I'm definitely using jbco consistently next year to try and gain some thickness. I'm not claiming APL because my hair doesn't comfortably rest there lol. But this is officially the longest and fullest my hair has been (in a healthy state). It was a good move for me to transition.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 17, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Some sort of flexi set with no product


So pretty and full. How long did it last? It looks bouncy.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 17, 2015)

2016 is up! https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-apl-challenge.777385/


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2015)

IslandMummy said:


> 2016 is up! https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-apl-challenge.777385/


Is it a APL/BSL challenge or just APL?


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 17, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> So pretty and full. How long did it last? It looks bouncy.



Still holding up


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 18, 2015)

I still haven't put in my twists.  I'm scared to do that because the last time I put in twists, my hair got so dry and tangled in. I didn't keep it moisturized. I don't know why. 

I think I'll just out in box braids and not twists.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 18, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Still holding up


Wow! What did you do?


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Is it a APL/BSL challenge or just APL?



Apl/bsl!


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Is it a APL/BSL challenge or just APL?



I fixed it!! It took me sometime to figure out how to edit the thread title and it was such a simple fix smh

I found someone to cornrow my hair *praisedance* I think my struggle rows are why I don't retain as much hair as I could.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 20, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Wow! What did you do?



Nothing..

I just made sure it didn't get wet


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 20, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Nothing..
> 
> I just made sure it didn't get wet


Seriously?!? I'm setting challenged. When my hair was shorter I did get one awesome rod set that people thought was my texture. I tried probably six months later and it wasn't right. I would like to have flexi rod sets as an option. My problem will be not sweating at night and not rolling all over the bed. I'm one rough sleeper.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 21, 2015)

I forgot to add my year comparison photo. I wish I had measured my hair to see how much I retained. I'm hoping 2016 goes as smoothly.


----------



## beauti (Dec 21, 2015)

*I'm so nervous about straightening my hair for Christmas  I keep going over the products I'm gonna use to ensure a very silky result smh*


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 21, 2015)

Cleaning out my bathroom tonight! There's no reason for me to keep all these products that are just "okay" in 2016. Especially since half of these didn't even get touched in 2015.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 21, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Cleaning out my bathroom tonight! There's no reason for me to keep all these products that are just "okay" in 2016. Especially since half of these didn't even get touched in 2015.



@PlainJane 
Are you putting any products on the Hair Product Exchange forum?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 21, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Cleaning out my bathroom tonight! There's no reason for me to keep all these products that are just "okay" in 2016. Especially since half of these didn't even get touched in 2015.


Any unused products can be donated to a women's shelter or some place like Target house. You'd be surprised at what parents don't have access to while they are caring for a sick child.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Here's my end of the year lc pic. My hair is already braided back up for protective styling


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you ladies. I didn't even know there was a hair exchange thread on the forum and it didn't cross my mind to donate them. 
I'm bringing them with me on Christmas Day and letting my family members choose what they want.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2015)

That's a great idea @PlainJane. I should do that too.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> That's a great idea @PlainJane. I should do that too.


It was the least I could do since I didn't buy gifts this year


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> It was the least I could do since I didn't buy gifts this year


I only bought gifts because I have kids. I just wasn't feeling it this year... I almost told them Santa wasn't real. Yeah it's been a rough week


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 24, 2015)

@PlainJane That's sweet of you. I have plenty of products given to me by my friends.  If my sisters were closer, I'm sure we'd be product swapping champs. The idea of donating was fresh on my mind because I coordinated a team building exercise where my work group cooked breakfast and handed out gift bags to the parents who had children in the hospital at FedEx Family House. It was awesome to see the smiles on their faces. They weren't forgotten for Christmas. 

@Prettymetty The holidays can be stressful. Hang in there.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 25, 2015)

trclemons said:


> *Current hair length =* ~APL
> 
> *Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning =* Transitioning
> 
> ...



Below is my final picture and I am 2.5 inches away from BSL, but I hope to be there by June 2016!


----------



## beauti (Dec 26, 2015)

*Unfortunately I didn't get to straighten my hair for the holidays and doubt I will before the new year. I will just do a pull test for my final update. Don't know if I made my second goal of bsl, hopefully I came close.*


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 26, 2015)

It's okie to me! @beauti unless you feel like you may be very close, I don't see the pull test as a bad idea. 

I clipped my ends and put in leave in conditioner. I didn't blow it out, so I'm not going to get a really accurate check, but all my length checks are kind of ackward like this. I have a braid out on one. Ceely french braids in one this August. I may as well keep up the ceely braid checks. I can see a little growth I think since August


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 29, 2015)

I didn't make my lofty goal of APL this year.  I didn't have any setbacks to speak of and I was still a couple of inches away...before today.  I had a crazy detangling session today and ended up getting a blow dry and trim (about an inch).  I decided to flat iron just to see what my hair would look like styled straight.  I still feel some snagging ends so I am going to revisit the trim tomorrow and maybe get another inch taken off.  I'll post my final pic then.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 3, 2016)

I didn't make my goal of APL and I need a trim. I'm going to try and straighten my hair again on Monday


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 3, 2016)

IslandMummy said:


> I didn't make my goal of APL and I need a trim. I'm going to try and straighten my hair again on Monday


I hope you get a pleasant surprise on Monday.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 3, 2016)

I didn't reach APL this year. My lower half is close but no cigar. My top half has a way to go so I've trimmed, and already jumped in on the 2016 challenge. Happy growing.


----------

